# The Official Wagon (Avant, Touring, Estate, Variant, Grocery Shopper) thread



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Just because


BMW 3 Series E36 Touring M Sport by nakhon100, on Flickr


1998 BMW 325tds Touring [E36] by coopey, on Flickr


The photographer's ride. by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi A6 Avant by SuperCarFreak, on Flickr


Black Audi A6 Avant on Airride at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Black Audi A6 Avant on Airride at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

My Variant by N.Gabe, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes-Benz E63 AMG Estate by alratag twice again, on Flickr


Mercedes-Benz E63 AMG Estate by alratag twice again, on Flickr


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I :heart: my Avant


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Jay-Bee said:


> I :heart: my Avant


Whats there not to like? 

P.S Glanced at the pic of yours :thumbup:


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

Here is mine...









Coils and wheels will go on right after Audi fixes this (smashed while getting service at dealership):banghead:...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ouch! Sorry about that man


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

In cause I have been thinking about getting a wagon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

asuckiel said:


> In cause I have been thinking about getting a wagon.


This thread will convince you


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my old man's 2.0T MT6 at Lime Rock Park:










if only we got the E36 Touring here in the states:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

TITANIUM B7 AVANT :thumbup:





n0rdicalex. said:


> if only we got the E36 Touring here in the states:


I wonder how many if any were imported into Canada?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

How has the Gerbil not made it in here yet?!?!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> How has the Gerbil not made it in here yet?!?!


I know right :laugh:


I hope he has new photos


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

i really want one of these now


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

stevedeezy said:


> i really want one of these now


Arent they becoming affordable?


----------



## angryman11111 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Arent they becoming affordable?


they still carry a ~$5-8K premium over the sedan, but finding one for sale is the hard part. decent examples i've seen have been priced ones have been around ~$35K


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

stevedeezy said:


> they still carry a ~$5-8K premium over the sedan, but finding one for sale is the hard part. decent examples i've seen have been priced ones have been around ~$35K


Wait a couple of years.

P.S. Same things with RS4 btw. They are not in the 40s and some even in 30s.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

EUROBORA8V said:


> I know right :laugh:
> 
> 
> I hope he has new photos


LOL

We all know he doesn't!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> LOL
> 
> We all know he doesn't!


If he doesnt, ban him!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> LOL
> 
> We all know he doesn't!


x2, his pictures are older than Barry's. :laugh:


SSPX1764 by patrikman, on Flickr

Oh, and also:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ooooooooo-2009.&highlight=subaru+wagon+thread


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

patrikman said:


> x2, his pictures are older than Barry's. :laugh:


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> How has the Gerbil not made it in here yet?!?!


He's busy firing up his 0.1 megapixel camera phone. :laugh::wave:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Shomegrown said:


> He's busy firing up his 0.1 megapixel camera phone. :laugh::wave:


Hahahaha. I fell off the chair :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> How has the Gerbil not made it in here yet?!?!


BAM

I love my Avant too. I have never posted pics here before of it. So I got some pro shots taken that are not by iPhone  :laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> BAM
> 
> I love my Avant too. I have never posted pics here before of it. So I got some pro shots taken that are not by iPhone  :laugh:


Any new photos maybe?


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

And the money shot.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^


America, FCUK YEAH! Thats how my mind speak looking at that Cadillac.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Screw all this lowered wagon crap. Allroad!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Any new photos maybe?


Nope sorry. Wish I did though. Also wish I had a cam to take them. I really should go out and buy one.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Nope sorry. Wish I did though. Also wish I had a cam to take them. I really should go out and buy one.


I am sure someone from Audizine will take you up for a shoot.


Not cool man! 150 internet points take away from you Sir. :banghead:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> America, FCUK YEAH! Thats how my mind speak looking at that Cadillac.




I like to think that the CTS-V Sportwagon is Cadillac's middle finger to the other auto makers. :laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I like to think that the CTS-V Sportwagon is Cadillac's middle finger to the other auto makers. :laugh:


Good way to interpret it :thumbup:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

EUROBORA8V said:


> I am sure someone from Audizine will take you up for a shoot.
> 
> 
> Not cool man! 150 internet points take away from you Sir. :banghead:


150???!! That's a little harsh don't ya think. I only gained 1 for saving that dude. Now I have a 149 Internet Point overdraft :laugh: 

I don't go to the B7 forums over at Audizine. They're as bad as the MKIV guys. Drive me nuts


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> 150???!! That's a little harsh don't ya think. I only gained 1 for saving that dude. Now I have a 149 Internet Point overdraft :laugh:
> 
> I don't go to the B7 forums over at Audizine. They're as bad as the MKIV guys. Drive me nuts


Run a red light! They wont be much worst than your existing photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Run a red light! They wont be much worst than your existing photos. :thumbup:


:laugh:

ZING!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

EUROBORA8V said:


> The photographer's ride. by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


'ey, that's mine!:laugh:

It's currently looking like this though:























































Getting painted next month, stock color, Cosmosschwarz.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^


I applaud to you Sir! And i hate you at the same time! :beer:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Hmmm....

Is it possible to Sawzall the rear off an E36 Touring and graft it, along with the doors onto an E36 4-door sedan? Dr.AK, are there any structural/trunk floor differences? I think you owned non-Touring E36s before.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Is it possible to Sawsall the rear off an E36 Touring and graft it, along with the doors onto an E36 4-door sedan? Dr.AK, are there any structural/trunk floor differences? I think you owned non-Touring E36s before.




Do it Vad!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you:thumbup::beer:

It used to look like this back when I bought it in 2009:




















In the summer of 2010 installed the M bumpers and skirts, dropped it on AP coils and threw on some OEM 8x18 ET20 and 9x18 ET22 Style 32s off a 7-series E38 wrapped in 215/35/18s.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bochmannphoto/sets/72157624024822213/


Then I hit an animal, which effed up the front end with a cracked bumper and a bent nosepanel, then sold the wheels and in the following winter I slid into a sign post. Which gave me this and a cracked bumper:




















I've spent the last few months fixing it up again, fixing some rust issues, got some new wheels (BBS RF in 8.5x17 ET13 and 9.5x17 ET13 wrapped in 205/40 and 225/35 Falken FK452s), pulled the rear arches heavily and now it's only minor stuff left until the car goes into the paintshop. I did everything myself so far, only the paint will be done by a professional painter. 

You can follow my build over on Stanceworks. 
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2031


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

E36 Tourings make my pants tight :wave:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Is it possible to Sawzall the rear off an E36 Touring and graft it, along with the doors onto an E36 4-door sedan? Dr.AK, are there any structural/trunk floor differences? I think you owned non-Touring E36s before.


Hm...

thinking about it, theoretically it should be possible. As far as I know the undercarriage is exactly the same, as I haven't noticed any differences between my previous sedan and my current Touring. The rear most part, where the hatch closes at is a bit different, I think. But the parts underneath the car are exactly the same. 

There might be some hidden chassis bracings in the sidewalls to give it a bit more stability, but I don't know for sure, but I doubt it. 

A good body worker should be able to do this, with a good sedan and a Touring shell.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Dr.AK said:


> Hm...
> 
> thinking about it, theoretically it should be possible. As far as I know the undercarriage is exactly the same, as I haven't noticed any differences between my previous sedan and my current Touring. The rear most part, where the hatch closes at is a bit different, I think. But the parts underneath the car are exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Please convince him


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)




----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

335d Touring


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AutoUnion32 said:


> 335d Touring


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

Would not hesitate if I had the money. Educating the local populace would cost me 4 or 5 sets of rear tires though. :laugh:


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

A few of my past wagons...


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^

Shomegrown

Hey man! Always wanted to ask you, do you ever regret not getting a B5 S4 AVANT?


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Shomegrown
> 
> Hey man! Always wanted to ask you, do you ever regret not getting a B5 S4 AVANT?


Sort of, yes. 

I bought mine nearly 10 years ago. I was single in my young 20's and wasn't really interested in an Avant back then.

Now I'm in my 30's with a family and do wish it was an Avant.


----------



## gdown (Aug 31, 2004)

y'all are slacking. Can't believe that this hasn't been posted:










And this kinda does it for me:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> You are just asking for Saintor to come in :laugh:


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Of all the synonyms for wagons, "variant" just plain bugs the hell out of me. It hits my ear wrong and sounds pretentious, even though the Audi-synonymous "Avant" does not bug me. It's weird. 


Ford Unicorn (I could not find pictures of the red Car and Driver second-gen SHO wagon)









BMW 535


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

silverzee said:


> Would not hesitate if I had the money. Educating the local populace would cost me 4 or 5 sets of rear tires though. :laugh:


Yeah, me too. In the meantime I'm happy with my 6:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

i am APPALLED that the RS6 avant still hasn't even posted


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Shomegrown said:


> Sort of, yes.
> 
> I bought mine nearly 10 years ago. I was single in my young 20's and wasn't really interested in an Avant back then.
> 
> Now I'm in my 30's with a family and do wish it was an Avant.


Thats logical!

I know that you've had an ALLROAD.

What i mean by S4 AVANT, well, frankly, what i am hinting at is a B5 RS4 conversion. I know you would, wouldnt you?


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

gdown said:


> y'all are slacking. Can't believe that this hasn't been posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or this


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

My wagon, currently sitting dead do to a burnt exhaust valve :banghead:


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

My 1996 328i touring


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> 150???!! That's a little harsh don't ya think. I only gained 1 for saving that dude. Now I have a 149 Internet Point overdraft :laugh:
> 
> I don't go to the B7 forums over at Audizine. They're as bad as the MKIV guys. Drive me nuts


I have offered to shoot your car several times, Darren. for free.

I've now got a D80 and 4-5 lenses to play with :laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

HideYoKids said:


> I have offered to shoot your car several times, Darren. for free.
> 
> I've now got a D80 and 4-5 lenses to play with :laugh:


And he declined?


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

HideYoKids said:


> I have offered to shoot your car several times, Darren. for free.
> 
> I've now got a D80 and 4-5 lenses to play with :laugh:


Wanna shoot a Jeep in the wild :heart:


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

BOOSTAHOLIC said:


> Wanna shoot a Jeep in the wild :heart:



where you located? shoot me a PM

and yes, Darren declined, he's too busy getting heavy machinery stuck, I was in his area three weeks ago with my entire setup too :laugh:


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

I :heart: this thread


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

here's my wagon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^

In Ottawa with Colorado plates? :what:


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

HideYoKids said:


> I have offered to shoot your car several times, Darren. for free.
> 
> I've now got a D80 and 4-5 lenses to play with :laugh:


 Probably afraid you would rape him

People like wagons?


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> In Ottawa with Colorado plates? :what:


I live just over the Quebec border in Aylmer, 10 minutes from downtown Ottawa.

Quebec doesn't require a front plate, and it is legal to run any foreign plate on the front


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

My wagon:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

nm+ said:


> People like wagons?


I would have never guessed!

My current pair of lovelies....

Little sister... 110hp, all the bells and whistles 









Big sister... 190hp, not many bells or whistles, but holds her own on the track! :thumbup:









No longer in the stable... 100hp, too many bells and whistles, replaced with li'l sis :wave:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Great thread....I am disappoint though.


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

I love the older merc wagons


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

too bad BMW decided to follow on the coat tails of the X6 and not give us:









.
..
.
.
.
.
but, if it's good enough for BMW, surely, it's good enough for Honda/Acura, right????


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had it for about 3 weeks now :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

capn said:


> I love the older merc wagons


Me too. :thumbup: Girl friend of mine had one of these in High School. Broke the steering doing donuts one time. :laugh:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

add mine to the mix







































































and, yes, I do use it as it was intended


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

build thread from the beginning if anyone has a day to waste:

Stuart's Touring build


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

tilnaneer said:


> Here is mine...
> Coils and wheels will go on right after Audi fixes this (smashed while getting service at dealership):banghead:...


This looks like Audi Chantilly. Was it?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

shoot, meant to subscribe


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

My current wagon:










...and my former wagon:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

i was SO close to getting a white B7 avant titatnium ... AT though  
ended up getting a MK6 GTI , so didnt stray too far i guess. seeing those pics still makes me wish i could get my hands on one though...

more jdm:

Stagea 260RS









Evo Wagon









Forester STI


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Shmi said:


> This looks like Audi Chantilly. Was it?


I hate that place. Audi of Tysons is only marginally better though, gave me my car back with a missing engine cover bracket, a bent engine cover bracket, and a belly pan zip tied on because they lost half the screws.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

My current wagon:



















Previous wagon:










I :heart: wagons!


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> I've had it for about 3 weeks now :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

Shmi said:


> This looks like Audi Chantilly. Was it?


Yep. They flat bedded the car to audi tysons collision center...kinda nervous how this will turn out:facepalm:


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

i feel like there's a new wagon thread every week, which i'm ok with.

my current ride:


















past wagons:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

G2BForReal said:


> Great thread....I am disappoint though.


About time.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

01tj said:


> Very nice, I've always loved this model Passat. Just throw some Audi S-line wheels on it and call it good.


Thanks :beer:

I have bigger plans than just wheels... my buddy is selling me a pair of Recaro C's I'm going to fit up front and it'll be getting a mild drop. No plans for wheels yet. 

I've also been contemplating the Dietrich RS4 look front end:


----------



## GTaye (Nov 19, 2001)

*B7 A4 Avant S-line Ti*

Like the Gerbil, I'm always up for a little pic whoring of the Avant.:wave:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

GTaye said:


> Like the Gerbil, I'm always up for a little pic whoring of the Avant.:wave:


Your pictures are much better!


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> Thanks :beer:
> 
> I have bigger plans than just wheels... my buddy is selling me a pair of Recaro C's I'm going to fit up front and it'll be getting a mild drop. No plans for wheels yet.
> 
> I've also been contemplating the Dietrich RS4 look front end:


I really don't like the badgeless look on that generation of VWs. Always looks incomplete. Pretty front end, though.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

As much as I'm drooling over all the Euro wagons I have to admit I have a crush... deep seated lust? for an American wagon. :heart:


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

can't forget this one


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

My bitch. New setup coming shortly (Volks and JRZ's :beer


Familiar spot, new car by Gates311, on Flickr


Sportback snow sesh by Gates311, on Flickr


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Here's my beast. I've always been into wagons. Wifey thinks they're weird.

93 Passat, VR6T, 5 speed


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

So much win in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

Wagons are just better.










A buddy and I run wagonmafia.com so I'm a bit biased, but hey.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

eunos94 said:


> As much as I'm drooling over all the Euro wagons I have to admit I have a crush... deep seated lust? for an American wagon. :heart:


I love those SRT Magnums, I would only mess with the headlights. How many of those are out there? There is a red one in my hometown.



Gates311 said:


> My bitch. New setup coming shortly (Volks and JRZ's :beer
> 
> 
> Familiar spot, new car by Gates311, on Flickr
> ...


Love it. :heart:



sybir said:


> Wagons are just better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your car too, don't think I've seen _those wheels_ yet.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

Wagon Love

Euro (Mr. Rictus's S6):









and my 07 WRX:


----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

Man, no B6 Avants?? Well, here's mine then:



















and here's what it looked like, new:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

ilko said:


> Man, no B6 Avants?? Well, here's mine then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! I LOVE YOUR CAR!


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> I really don't like the badgeless look on that generation of VWs. Always looks incomplete. Pretty front end, though.


Pretty much my thought too... I don't know if I'll leave my badge chrome, spray it to match my paint, or black it out. 

Either way, the RS4 Kit should compliment the Recaro's I have lined up and the other work I'm doing with it.


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

Couple of my favorites



















Pshop, but still sexy


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^^

Avants are the sexiest ones!!


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Love your car too, don't think I've seen _those wheels_ yet.


Haha, thanks. :beer::beer::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

Here are a couple pics of mine. It's really nothing special, but it gets me around in relative comfort:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think Audi gets the award for the most number of hot looking wagons...?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AutoUnion32 said:


> I think Audi gets the award for the most number of hot looking wagons...?


Yes Sir


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Yes Sir


:thumbup:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

HideYoKids said:


> I have offered to shoot your car several times, Darren. for free.
> 
> I've now got a D80 and 4-5 lenses to play with :laugh:




:laugh: I had to work you jackass. Ill be going to Ottawa soon I hope for my award and we can meet up


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> :laugh: I had to work you jackass. Ill be going to Ottawa soon I hope for my award and we can meet up


The whole TCL will be waiting for this opcorn:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

My past afflictions:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S6 by John C Ayr, on Flickr


Audi S6 Avant and Audi RS6 Avant by denis_g_v, on Flickr


Mein Skoda Octavia Scout DSG by kilux, on Flickr


Skoda Octavia Scout 5 by Minnow50, on Flickr


Nya Skoda Superb Combi by Fordonsnyheter, on Flickr


Skoda Superb Combi (rear) by Theophilus Chin, on Flickr


Ford Focus by konax, on Flickr


Ford Mondeo Wagon Police by Foto JB Hilversum, on Flickr


BMW M5 wagon by Dick Jagger, on Flickr


Audi S4 B5 Avant [Typ 8D] by coopey, on Flickr


Nahuels S4 Avant by sparkyvw, on Flickr


Yellow Audi B5 S4 Avant with matching roof box by retromotoring, on Flickr


Audi s4 Avant by sparkyvw, on Flickr


soccer moms prefer wagons by lazybone cafe, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes-Benz C200 Kompressor W202 Estate by Kompressed, on Flickr


mercedes_2008-C-Class-Estate-002_2 by fanimat84, on Flickr


SDC11841 by Disco Suicide, on Flickr


SDC12668 by Disco Suicide, on Flickr


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

e30 m3 touring by BMWbloglv, on Flickr


BMW E30 Touring by Dan Fegent, on Flickr


BMW e30 320i Touring M Tech1 by dw335i, on Flickr


HMS Sport Shop Car E46 Touring 3 by MotorSportMedia - www.racemsm.com, on Flickr


BMW 3 Series Touring E46 Feuerwehr by nakhon100, on Flickr


BW 323I Touring Sport by SKILLZ PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


BMW E39 Touring 5 Series 528i 540i by MotorMavens, on Flickr


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Stolen from the B5 Wagon Thread


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen a few of these on the highway and they look quite good.










And for wagons in general I have always liked what Volvo and Audi have.

Like this nice new NON-US BOUND guy...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> Stolen from the B5 Wagon Thread


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Roketdriver said:


>


Is that sub box in a LITERAL BOX?

That is awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

sybir said:


> Wagons are just better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, you never wave. (I live in Sacramento and see your car at least once a month)


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

This thread makes me wet in my panties:thumbup:


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

nm+ said:


> And yet, you never wave. (I live in Sacramento and see your car at least once a month)


Then I suck, lol. Are you running on stockers or something instead of the Comps? I'll keep an eye out for the ABP 
I'm used to people not even noticing the car, especially newer Subie folks. I get waves in the STi, but rarely in the wagon.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

nopal 6.0 said:


>


I swear this could be my buddies last Loyale before it got hit. I noticed the car has what look like Montana Bridger Bowl plates on it.

IF it is, this one got wrecked and he has since built another on a nicer body. It is entirely possible that he is not the only one in Montana lifting Subarus though. :laugh:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

drewcrow said:


> Is that sub box in a LITERAL BOX?
> 
> That is awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


Yup. 

If you look closely I think that's a handle of Jack in one of the grocery bags :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

posting these because i came from this world:


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Rutledge's Honda


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sven's MkIII Variant by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


Bora Variant by Peakz, on Flickr


Audi 80 RS2 Avant by retromotoring, on Flickr


Audi 80 S2 Avant (MTM?) by daveoflogic, on Flickr


DSC00221 by Ostsee, on Flickr


Audi RS4 Avant by Thncar, on Flickr


Jagermeister BMW 635CSI vs Audi RS4 Avant by David J. Anderson, on Flickr


RS4 Avant by Matt-Hill, on Flickr


Audi RS4 Avant Harlequin by retromotoring, on Flickr


Audi RS6 Avant by SuperCarFreak, on Flickr


Audi RS6 Avant by Ed Cunha Ph, on Flickr


Audi RS6 Avant by SuperCarFreak, on Flickr


M3 Touring by Manhart by www.Dream-car.tv, on Flickr


Passat 2 by Nick Mitha, on Flickr


2010 Volkswagen Passat B7 Variant Advance by coopey, on Flickr


2010 Volkswagen Passat B7 Variant Advance by coopey, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Opel Astra H Caravan by Stephan Schmatz, on Flickr


Humberside Police Vauxhall Astra YX05HYG in the Snow in Bridlington. by EYBusman, on Flickr


Audi A4 Allroad Quattro 3.0 TDI SW by gipiosio, on Flickr


Audi A4 Allroad Quattro 2.0 TDI by PJScheir, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi Allroad with carry box in Japan by klinslunlee, on Flickr


Audi AllRoad by Stahovskiy, on Flickr


Audi AllRoad by Stahovskiy, on Flickr


Audi AllRoad by Stahovskiy, on Flickr


Audi A4 allroad quattro by Carcomparing.eu, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

2009 Mercedes-Benz W212 T-Modell (01) by GS1311, on Flickr


SDC19210 by Disco Suicide, on Flickr


Mercedes C63S Renntech Estate by RobbertK, on Flickr


Mercedes Benz C-class by pocket.calculator, on Flickr


Mercedes E320 Cdi Avantgarde by kenjonbro, on Flickr


E55 AMG by Captain Extra, on Flickr


PICT0142 by max1million, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 735i Touring, 1980 by Kompressed, on Flickr


BMW 735i Touring, 1980 by Kompressed, on Flickr


BMW 735i Touring, 1980 by Kompressed, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Volvo V60 Estate - 11 Plate by rhysadams, on Flickr


volvo v70 DSCF0018 by xc_kuni, on Flickr


Fire chief's vehicle Volvo XC70 by hkkbs, on Flickr


Volvo_XC70 Catalina Island Rescue Unit 2007 by Syed Zaeem, on Flickr


Volvo XC70 MY 08 weiß by a2ee, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Nissan Stagea by RVAE34, on Flickr


yu_tan0123-img600x450-10932759651_018 by wgnc34, on Flickr


Stagia by Aeros808, on Flickr


J1214516 by Skoet, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Untitled by James Cause Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

The Saab Dragon Slayer by wjklos, on Flickr


Volvo Station Wagon by Tom Irwin, on Flickr


Saab 9-5 by trollpowersaab, on Flickr


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Own a wagon?
Wanna do some fun stuff with it?
read this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5404294-The-Archive-1959-Ford-Station-Wagon-Living

Get some new ideas from 1959 on how to enjoy your wagon!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Alfa Romeo 156 GTA Sportwagon by nakhon100, on Flickr


Q4 - Alfa Romeo 156 Crosswagon (2005) by Toprope, on Flickr


@Alfa-156_Crosswagon_Q4_2004_35 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Chapel said:


> Own a wagon?
> Wanna do some fun stuff with it?
> read this:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5404294-The-Archive-1959-Ford-Station-Wagon-Living
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1980 Lada 2101 wagon by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


1980 Lada 2101 wagon by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


Lada Kalina Estate by SergeyRod, on Flickr


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

I saw an extremely clean E39 Touring wagon the other day. It was nicely built (Slighly lower, light tint and the deep dish BMW OE wheels.) It looked fantastic on the highway.

So now I want one (naturally)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

this needs more FULL SIZE WAGONS!








Disappearing Tailgate!

















How about an Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser with the Disappearing Tailgate too


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 5 Series E39 Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


E39 Touring by east2westcoast, on Flickr


91892d1257486989-bmw-m5-e39-touring-usa-here-p1020614 by OMG tacos, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 525i Touring M Sport  by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW Alåina B3 Touring E36  by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 540i/6 Touring E34 by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 3 Series Touring E91 by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 3 Series Touring E91 by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 320d Touring M Sport E91 by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 320d Touring M Sport E91 by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 335i touring 350hp very fast! by Life bigins at・・・, on Flickr


Hamburg: Polizei BMW Touring Streifenwagen by Lars HH, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Wagons FTW :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW E60 M5 Touring by Miguel Jonckheere, on Flickr


BMW Alpina B5 Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 525d M Sport E61 by nakhon100, on Flickr


IMGP477 by Matthijs_, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AMG C55 Estate by FotoSleuth, on Flickr


Mercedes-Benz W202 E32 AMG Estate by daveoflogic, on Flickr


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 330d Right Side by osobnibrouk, on Flickr


BMW 330d After Rain by osobnibrouk, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

wagon mafia by lazybone cafe, on Flickr


wagon mafia by lazybone cafe, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

wagon-mafia by justinfox, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Volkswagen Passat R36 Wagon * Master Sportsman by jiazi, on Flickr


Volkswagen Passat R36 Wagon * Master Sportsman by jiazi, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Passat R36 Wagon in Australia by vwphaetonfan, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

JAGUAR XJ ESTATE by steven.barker57, on Flickr


2004 Jaguar X-Type Estate by coopey, on Flickr


@Jaguar-X-Type_Estate_2008_05 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

427 in Two-Tone by tatraskoda, on Flickr


Wartburg 353W Tourist by Albert S. Bite, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Dodge Magnum by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


Dodge Magnum by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


Dodge Magnum by Schen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Skoda Superb Combi V6 4x4 by ondrakroutil Z, on Flickr


Skoda Octavia RS & 1.4 TSI Combi Duoshoot by Autofansdotbe, on Flickr


Skoda_Octavia Combi RS_03.JPG by RaymondChen, on Flickr


@Skoda_Octavia_II_Combi_2005_02 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Honda Accord Tourer / Wagon i-DTEC ES-GT Tourer / Wagon by pentlandpirate, on Flickr


It's a Honda wagon by Pudpuduk, on Flickr


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

My wagon:


photo by dubbinfool, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

VW Type 4 Variant by Laurent DUCHENE, on Flickr


VW Variant 412LE by ƒliçkrwåy, on Flickr


VW Variant by Gordon Calder, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Navydub said:


> My wagon:
> 
> 
> photo by dubbinfool, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

VW Passat Variant -2- by Zappadong, on Flickr


VW Passat Variant -3- by Zappadong, on Flickr


VW 412 Variant by alvial111, on Flickr


VW Golf Variant avec CITROEN Méhari by xavnco2, on Flickr


VW 400 Variant by SuperCarFreak, on Flickr


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Volvo V60 Estate - 11 Plate by rhysadams, on Flickr


Volvo needs to make this happen in NA.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

kharma said:


> Volvo needs to make this happen in NA.


I concur


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Volvo V50 by jalopnik, on Flickr


Volvo V50 D5 by hooloowooo, on Flickr


Volvo V50 Sommer 001 by dr.diggler, on Flickr


----------



## DownShift (Jan 13, 2000)

Here is mine that I got one week ago today. Bought it from an Audizine member from N.C.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DownShift said:


> Here is mine that I got one week ago today. Bought it from an Audizine member from N.C.


I dedicate my 4000th post to your car Sir!

I love the car but i hate you!


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

kharma said:


> Volvo needs to make this happen in NA.


Doubtful. They've discontinued the V70 already.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Newer Volvo Wagons by flvcoa, on Flickr


Volvo Wagon in the Woods by Mista Yuck, on Flickr


Volvo 850 T5-R wagon by Zach Boumeester, on Flickr


Volvo 850 T5-R wagon by Zach Boumeester, on Flickr


Volvo Station Wagon by Tom Irwin, on Flickr


Volvo Station Wagon by Tom Irwin, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DSC07823 by JalleGraphics, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Opel Kadett Estate "ZV4400" by longreach747400, on Flickr


Opel estate by Kompressed, on Flickr


Opel Insignia Turbo 4X4 by Tyler Linner [Ft. Corporate Insect Masters], on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ford Mondeo Estate Side by EZTD, on Flickr


Avon & Somerset Police | Ford Mondeo Estate | Unmarked Dog Unit | 10 Plate by Oxon999, on Flickr


Mondeo ST Estate by at_pix, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

IMG_5579 by zovkas, on Flickr


Fabia Combi - 17' Porsche wheels - 2 by LD_Zsolt, on Flickr


Fabia Combi - 17' Porsche wheels - 3 by LD_Zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS6 Avant by T-low Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> IMG_5579 by zovkas, on Flickr


What Skoda is this? I :heart: it


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Audi RS6 Avant by T-low Photography, on Flickr


Now that's how it's done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AutoUnion32 said:


> What Skoda is this? I :heart: it


Fabia II Combi


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AutoUnion32 said:


> What Skoda is this? I :heart: it



Skoda Fabia Combi 1.6 TDI Ambiente (II, Facelift) – Heckansicht (1), 20. Februar 2011, Wülfrath by M 93, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AutoUnion32 said:


> Now that's how it's done :thumbup::thumbup:


Love those avants man


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

skoda-fabia-combi-340008 by carlosbadame, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Quantum Theory by Twelvizm, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by MattRid, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Passat VR6 by vr6hun, on Flickr


Passat cruisin' by vr6hun, on Flickr


IMG_1891 by Jeremy Schofield, on Flickr


IMGP8052 by Jeremy Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi 100 C3 2.3E Avant 1989 -3- by Zappadong, on Flickr


AUDI 100 AVANT CC KAT 1988  by fruttan, on Flickr


94 Audi 100 Avant by jem_90, on Flickr


Audi RS4 Avant (B5) x3 by Denniske, on Flickr


Audi | RS6 | Avant | 2926 | Central District | Hong Kong | China by Christian Junker, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 535i Touring (F11) – Frontansicht (1), 15. August 2011, Mettmann by M 93, on Flickr


BMW 535i Touring (F11) – Heckansicht, 15. August 2011, Mettmann by M 93, on Flickr


BMW 5er Touring by www.scharfelinse.com, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Spent a lot of time digging and picking those for you guys. FAP ALL YOU WANT! 


I love wagons :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Haven't seen this posted yet.

Alfa 159 Sportwagon









And EUROBORA, you must REALLY like wagons...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

drewcrow said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet.
> 
> Alfa 159 Sportwagon
> 
> ...


Yes i do. As a matter of fact i love them so much that i started hating sedans. :laugh:

Own a hatch and a wagon 


P.S. i posted it earlier.


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

EUROBORA8V said:


> P.S. i posted it earlier.


You didn't post THESE... I will get you.

Chrysler 300 SRT8 Touring









Audi RS2 Avant









Hyundai i40


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I posted RS2


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

OH lord! This makes me want a wagon SO bad now!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

This thread has me searching for a wagon with the same fevered desperation of a 14 year old searching for porn knowing Mom will be back in 30 minutes.


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> This thread has me searching for a wagon with the same fevered desperation of a 14 year old searching for porn knowing Mom will be back in 30 minutes.


Me too. I would LOVE to get my hands on a B6/B7 S4 Avant.:thumbup:

This will do...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

eunos94 said:


> This thread has me searching for a wagon with the same fevered desperation of a 14 year old searching for porn knowing Mom will be back in 30 minutes.


Give me a few more days to dump more pictures from Flickr. I think everybody will be looking for a wagon and in a month or so we will be able to rename CL to WagonLounge or something. 


Bmw Touring by glennivars, on Flickr


----------



## victorr (May 18, 1999)

Brasilia anyone?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AUDI RS2 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


I'd give both nuts for it


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> AUDI RS2 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'd give both nuts for it


Pffft... 

Id let every Guy in the **** thread run a train on me for an RS2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Pffft...
> 
> Id let every Guy in the **** thread run a train on me for an RS2:thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Are you sure you are not crossing the line?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Are you sure you are not crossing the line?


Were talking about the RS2 correct?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=556891


----------



## VW SKIM (Mar 6, 2010)

drewcrow said:


> Me too. I would LOVE to get my hands on a B6/B7 S4 Avant.:thumbup:
> 
> This will do...


dream car


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=556891


I thought you need F150 for that? 


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

sybir said:


> Then I suck, lol. Are you running on stockers or something instead of the Comps? I'll keep an eye out for the ABP
> I'm used to people not even noticing the car, especially newer Subie folks. I get waves in the STi, but rarely in the wagon.


 My car is completely stock looking (and I emphasize looking) except slightly lower. My cobb rear sway sticks out a bit.
I do have an LGT.com plate frame and these








(now with Laguna seca)


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I need a wagon here in U.S. Mine is abroad for when i am in Europe. :banghead:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

victorr said:


> Brasilia anyone?


I have such a soft spot for those


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Were talking about the RS2 correct?


Yes we are Sir


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Polish my nuts and serve me a milkshake 




jerderv said:


> Oh btw... im not all about looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^ I have to .. umm, go... fap...

BRB....








EUROBORA8V said:


> Yes we are Sir


Buahhahahahaha!!!!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Buahhahahahaha!!!!! :laugh::thumbup:


FAP all night if you want

http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26534


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> FAP all night if you want
> 
> http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26534


Im a member


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Im a member


:laugh: Ooooooops


Permission to continue fapping


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> :laugh: Ooooooops
> 
> 
> Permission to continue fapping


Proceed :thumbup: (passes jergens to EUROBORA8V)


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This thread needs more contributions opcorn:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

BRB


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

My TE72..



















































































looks like the car has a tail.. and with the circle fender mirrors.. i have named the car.

*LABRAT*

hahahahaha


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^you sir would be worshipped as a God in my mostly Spanish speaking neighborhood :beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^^^^you sir would be worshipped as a God in my mostly Spanish speaking neighborhood :beer:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

ahahahha!!

I know!.. im the only non hispanic living in this barrio right now.

shes a litteral piece of **** though.. its my paint hauler.. thats why the back is just a bit higher for when i put the sprayer and generator in there.. she still dont scrub.. go figure.

i still love er doe.. no matter HOW many Puerto Ricans try to tell me how i dont deserve her.


ahaha


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^i have a certain soft spot for classic Japanese rides done over Spanish style. :thumbup::thumbup:

And its bario with one R


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

nm+ said:


> My car is completely stock looking (and I emphasize looking) except slightly lower. My cobb rear sway sticks out a bit.
> I do have an LGT.com plate frame and these
> 
> 
> ...


Well played :laugh:

I'll keep an eye out. :beer:


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^^^i have a certain soft spot for classic Japanese rides done over Spanish style. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> And its bario with one R



gotcha..

again, not spanish.. might not know how they spell it.


ahhaha


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Volvo 850 T5-R wagon by Zach Boumeester, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

kharma said:


>


You need napkins sir? :laugh:


----------



## GreenPlus (Oct 19, 2008)

badass


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## pwn4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine. It's not hot and sexy but it's a tank and it gets it done.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^ lesbian?? If yes.. Tennis or golf??

























I kid:laugh:


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

I'll add my wagon to the mix....


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bblume said:


> I'll add my wagon to the mix....


MOOOAARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Does this qualify as a wagon? It's boxy enough to qualify I think. 










Looking at a 2006 black pearl tomorrow morning.... hopefully I fit and don't find it tooooooo slow.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

bblume said:


> I'll add my wagon to the mix....


You win 10,000,000 internets sir:beer: as well as lifetime baller status :thumbup::thumbup:



eunos94 said:


> Does this qualify as a wagon? It's boxy enough to qualify I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^^THAT is a juice box on wheels:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Id let every Guy in the **** thread run a train on me for an RS2:thumbup::thumbup:


Pics?


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

MRVW01 said:


> Pics?


if you can make that happen i'd be down too


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

my baby


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

here's a few of my old passat. it was so pretty but such a moneypit.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

beautiful Passat! after a 4 year hiatus, I am back in the game as well....I own a 2004 Passat GLX Wagon. 

If I may, zeroluxxx, what were you running in the way of suspension? I assume the wheels are 19s...

This thread has single-handedly gotten my motivation back for modifying my ride...it has been a long time since I was in the game. 

Keep up the great work and pix, everybody!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

MRVW01 said:


> Pics?


Got a federalised RS2??

If so im in all the picture threads


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Got a federalised RS2??
> 
> If so im in all the picture threads


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

JUSTINCASE1021 said:


> my baby


Why would you get yellow headlights


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AutoUnion32 said:


> Why would you get yellow headlights


Looks good


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Got a federalised RS2??
> 
> If so im in all the picture threads


:laugh::thumbup::beer:

touche! my friend! touche!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

MRVW01 said:


> :laugh::thumbup::beer:
> 
> Douche! my friend! Douche!


fixed it :sly:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> :laugh::thumbup::beer:
> 
> touche! my friend! touche!


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Rictus said:


> My current wagon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever decide to sell those Alphards will you let me know? I was going to get a set before my Miro's but the only machined/silver finish ones I could find were beat up and I didn't want chrome.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

Rich20thGTI said:


> If I may, zeroluxxx, what were you running in the way of suspension? I assume the wheels are 19s...


yessir, 19x8.5/9.5" (et 30F/35R) AME shallen AX's. I was on some crappy Eibach coils that didn't go low, i would not suggest them. :laugh:


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Loving this thread. And to think I thought I was a rare breed for preferring hatches/wagons to their sedan counterparts. Thanks for validating my opinion guys.

Oh, and a contribution...


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Not sure if a shooting brake counts but I sure do like it.


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

How about..


----------



## pwn4life (Mar 3, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^^^ lesbian?? If yes.. Tennis or golf??
> 
> 
> I kid:laugh:


:laugh:No but it is affectionaly known as the lesbaru around the house:laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

pwn4life said:


> :laugh:No but it is affectionaly known as the lesbaru around the house:laugh:


:laugh::thumbup:

Well played sir!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

That is one weird looking rear end on the Fabia. Very quirky :thumbup:


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

My 2007 Focus ZXW.

Rare spec: manual transmission with moon and side airbags;
fun, reliable, max cargo capacity = 73.7 cu. ft., lifetime mpg: 32


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

drewcrow said:


> Loving this thread. And to think I thought I was a rare breed for preferring hatches/wagons to their sedan counterparts. Thanks for validating my opinion guys.



You think only you likes porn? :laugh:


We all adore wagons here


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Lada Signet 1400GL 5 Speed by MSVG, on Flickr


P7232649 by bandd_uk, on Flickr


2002 Lada 111 1.5 GTE 16V by Skitmeister, on Flickr


Tyumen Russland Lada Nova 2104 Februar 2003 039 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


Lada 2102 by Chaos Creator, on Flickr


1983 Lada 1500 Combi (ВАЗ 2102) by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Lada 2104 5.9.2009 1127 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


Lada 2104 by philipj.simpson, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

IMGP8780 by kly420, on Flickr


IMGP8733 by kly420, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Prague Police Car by Lars HH, on Flickr


Škoda Felicia Combi by Stephan Schmatz, on Flickr


Old Felicia ... by bayernernst, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

RS2 Avant Audi/Porsche by Robin Bien, on Flickr


Audi RS6 Avant C6 by WillemDahrs, on Flickr


Audi A4 Avant B6 by The Aslier, on Flickr


JS-FD-34 by azu250, on Flickr


S6 Avant by AnshoBijlmakers.nl, on Flickr


Audi S4 Avant by Pablo Lasheras Photography, on Flickr


Audi RS6 C6 Avant. by Denniske, on Flickr


The beast, but than quicker.. MTM RS6-R by Thomas van Rooij, on Flickr


RS4. by Denniske, on Flickr


Car 1 by Wayne Young, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

RS2. by Denniske, on Flickr


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

drewcrow said:


> Loving this thread. And to think I thought I was a rare breed for preferring hatches/wagons to their sedan counterparts. Thanks for validating my opinion guys.


Dude, you're on a site full of Euro car nerds. You _are _a rare breed, but that breed all congregates here.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi A6 allroad quattro 3.0 TFSI (C6, Facelift) – Heckansicht, 13. März 2011, Wülfrath by M 93, on Flickr


Audi A6 allroad quattro 3.0 TDI (C6) – Heckansicht, 13. Juni 2011, Wuppertal by M 93, on Flickr


Feuerwehrflitzer by NiceBastard, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I WANT IT 


VW Alarm -89 by Láďa, on Flickr


VW Alarm -90 by Láďa, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Dude, you're on a site full of Euro car nerds. You _are _a rare breed, but that breed all congregates here.


Hey man. Missing your TDI wagon yet?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

E55 AMG by Quiet Noises, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

M5 Touring by anyett, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

M5 Touring by msobczynski, on Flickr


M5 Touring by RIZphotography, on Flickr


Euro e34 M5 Touring by Justin Behrends, on Flickr


BMW M5 Touring by Tom Daem, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW E60 M5 Touring by Miguel Jonckheere, on Flickr


BMW M5 Touring AC Schnitzer by Izenhower, on Flickr


BMW M5 Touring AC Schnitzer by Izenhower, on Flickr


BMW M5 Touring by Damors, on Flickr


G-POWER HURRICANE RS Touring based on the BMW M5 E61 Touring by www.Dream-car.tv, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

M5 Touring by AC Schnitzer (M5 E61) by AC Schnitzer, on Flickr


M5 Touring by AC Schnitzer (M5 E61) by AC Schnitzer, on Flickr


M5 Touring by AC Schnitzer (M5 E61) by AC Schnitzer, on Flickr


M5 Touring by AC Schnitzer (M5 E61) by AC Schnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Posing at Kullaberg #3 by Jesper Alm, on Flickr


Posing at Kullaberg #1 by Jesper Alm, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Golf Variant 3 by luostju, on Flickr


Golf Variant 2 by luostju, on Flickr


Golf Variant (Gti) by luostju, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

VLN002 by racingpix.net, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi A4 Avant S-Line 2008 by Alex Yang-Mr Recycle, on Flickr


DSC_1923 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sup soccer moms


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Hey man. Missing your TDI wagon yet?


Aw hell no. That thing was the most boring car I've ever owned, more so even than the Forester.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Aw hell no. That thing was the most boring car I've ever owned, more so even than the Forester.


Really?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Aw hell no. That thing was the most boring car I've ever owned, more so even than the Forester.


Wait a second. I've read something similar on your Jeep or Forester. How do you buy your cars and then find them not what you've expected?


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep. Bored me out of my tree. I owned it mostly because I was experimenting with biodiesel brewing at the time and there were a limited number of cars that would burn it. I didn't enjoy it much as a car, though. 

Anyway, in the spirit of the thread, here's my dad's A4.










Old man, my ass. :laugh:


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Wait a second. I've read something similar on your Jeep or Forester. How do you buy your cars and then find them not what you've expected?


I loved my Jeep, but it got stolen. The Forester was just a flat-out mistake; I was expecting to warm up to it, but I just haven't. I underestimated how important it was to me to own an interesting, cool car rather than just one that fit all my criteria.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Old man, my ass. :laugh:


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:




Turbiodiesel! said:


> I loved my Jeep, but it got stolen. The Forester was just a flat-out mistake; I was expecting to warm up to it, but I just haven't. I underestimated how important it was to me to own an interesting, cool car rather than just one that fit all my criteria.


So what are you thinking of replacing it with?


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

EUROBORA8V said:


> So what are you thinking of replacing it with?


Another Jeep, probably.


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

My wagon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Another Jeep, probably.


Waiting for CRD?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*LieutenantShinySides *

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spinnaker (Jul 12, 2007)

RS6 Avant is pretty much my dream car. CTS-V a very close second but I just can't get my ahead around the C pillar. 

Have been shopping wagons for a next car. Did they stop making manual Avants after 08?


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Waiting for CRD?


Yeah, I'm hoping to hear more about that - they've hinted pretty strongly at a diesel Grand Cherokee. I've got a deposit down on a '12 Wrangler with the new V6, but there's a chance I might be changing jobs, and if I do, I'll have a commute. Gonna see what pans out with the career shift, then buy a car once I know what my needs are. Might be an older Jeep and a small hatch or wagon for commuting. I've also been looking for older diesel Grand Cherokees.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Spinnaker said:


> RS6 Avant is pretty much my dream car. CTS-V a very close second but I just can't get my ahead around the C pillar.
> 
> Have been shopping wagons for a next car. Did they stop making manual Avants after 08?


We need more pictures of CTS-V in here.


Avants are slowly disappearing from U.S.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon- Side Angle by MotherProof.com, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1972 Gaz-24-02 by Anjei Pizcust, on Flickr


GAZ-24 Wolga kaputt in Leipzig by shlomo2000, on Flickr


GAZ-2402 by Lovefordgalaxie, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Astra_Wagon_1.jpg by romeorainerdavid, on Flickr


Vauxhall Astra wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


VW Passat Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Now for something completely different:










Lower it? Not now, I'm busy. :laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

The Opel by FrankiesArt, on Flickr


----------



## pwn4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Now for something completely different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Now for something completely different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like em dirty?


IMG_4450 by jentfoo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

@Audi_allroad_quattro_2000_003 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi Allroad, Grand Teton National Park by Jamie Betts Photo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

[email protected] Nikko by maschine, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I've driven a manual C5 ALLROAD powered by 2.5TDI (two turbos) and WOW that thing hauls ass


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi A6 Avant 2.8q by Basspassion, on Flickr


Audi A6 Avant by Auto100a, on Flickr


AUDI A6 AVANT 19 POUCES by MSJP2009, on Flickr


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> I underestimated how important it was to me to own an interesting, cool car rather than just one that fit all my criteria.


OMG, the truth, you have spoken it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I sent my B5.5 packing. It was a good decision, both buying and selling. Now I have a slightly weird MkIII wagon (third burple VW wagon) and I'm so much happier. On paper, very little changed, except for the fact that I have something I wanted, instead of something I needed or was given no choice over buying.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

atomicalex said:


> OMG, the truth, you have spoken it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I sent my B5.5 packing. It was a good decision, both buying and selling. Now I have a slightly weird MkIII wagon (third burple VW wagon) and I'm so much happier. On paper, very little changed, except for the fact that I have something I wanted, instead of something I needed or was given no choice over buying.


Yeah, you've mentioned that to me before, and I definitely want to get it figured out like you did.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Yeah, you've mentioned that to me before, and I definitely want to get it figured out like you did.


I dont want to sound like a fanboy. I do like VW/AUDI models. A4 allroad is coming soon. Great comfort, nice place to be and it goes everywhere. I know that you love roadtrips, camping, etc. 

What do you think?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi A4 Allroad 2.0 TDI - 2009 - brown - 3 by Robert J. S., on Flickr


Audi A4 Allroad quattro by denis_g_v, on Flickr


Audi A4 Allroad by www.Dream-car.tv, on Flickr


Audi A4 Allroad by www.Dream-car.tv, on Flickr


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

om617952 said:


>





MOOOAAARRRRRR! You hear me Sir? I SAID MOOOOOOAAARRRR :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

EUROBORA8V said:


> I dont want to sound like a fanboy. I do like VW/AUDI models. A4 allroad is coming soon. Great comfort, nice place to be and it goes everywhere. I know that you love roadtrips, camping, etc.
> 
> What do you think?


Depends on pricing and fuel economy, but it's definitely worth a look. :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Depends on pricing and fuel economy, but it's definitely worth a look. :thumbup:


Keeping fingers crossed for TDI  It will not be cheap, probably start at mid 40s.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for TDI  It will not be cheap, probably start at mid 40s.


The TDI version will, or the regular one? If I were to raise my budget to mid-40s, I'd just go with a Range Rover Evoque or a diesel Touareg. I'm trying to stay in the low $30k range if I can.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> The TDI version will, or the regular one? If I were to raise my budget to mid-40s, I'd just go with a Range Rover Evoque or a diesel Touareg. I'm trying to stay in the low $30k range if I can.


Low 30s barely gets the regular A4 AVANT. Will have to wait for a used one a few years later. 

What about Q5 TDI?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Volvo V70R by Sam Tait, on Flickr


Atlanta Volvo Meet by hezoos, on Flickr


Volvo V70R by addlightness, on Flickr


Volvo Meet by pl74ew, on Flickr


Volvo BKV 2010 by pl74ew, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

euro Honda Accord Tourer by pentlandpirate, on Flickr


Swagger Wagon by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


MERCEDES BENZ - EURO WAGON by CARLOS62, on Flickr


Euro Wagons are sexy by JS + MS3, on Flickr


Euro Ford by claytron, on Flickr


Honda Accord Tourer / Wagon by pentlandpirate, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Peugeot 505 Turbo by Kompressed, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Dubs on Defrost 4. by Phil Fusco, on Flickr


V.A.G. Fair '09. by Kyle Crawford, on Flickr


DubDash 9 by nate.stevens, on Flickr


Untitled by craig grieco, on Flickr


Don's Passat by Tim Hulce, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DSC_1408 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


DSC_1409 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


Gas by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

IMG_0320 by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


IMG_0206 by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


IMG_0207 by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


IMG_0210 by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


IMG_0214 by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bagyard's by craig grieco, on Flickr


Untitled by craig grieco, on Flickr


DSC_0838 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


IMG_0348 by bochmann.photo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MADWAGN by Rob Overcash Photography (robotography), on Flickr


@Citroen_C5_break_carlsson_2001_01 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


@Alfa_Romeo_156_SW_red by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


@Audi_80_Avant_1991_01 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


@Audi_80_Avant_1991_03 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

@AUDI_S6_2008_005 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


@MB-E320_Avantgarde_2003_0f01 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Would really like an S2 Avant, however will be a least 10 years before I can afford the insurance on one!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^ 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

EUROBORA8V said:


>


Looks like its got a cossie in? If so, sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Doogal said:


> Looks like its got a cossie in? If so, sweeeeeeeet!


:thumbup:


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

My new ride because wagons are the best:beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS6 Avant Plus C5 by Arjen Wijnbergen, on Flickr


Audi RS6 C5 Avant by SuperCarFreak, on Flickr


RS6. by Denniske, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S6 C4 by Planete-GT.com, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Le secret de Crozet by coopey, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This is all i need in my life really 


Audi RS4 B5 beim Tuner Grand Prix Hockenheim 2009 by Race707, on Flickr


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

R-Dubya said:


> Mine.


As a former B4 VR6 variant owner, i fcuking love those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

*FV-QR*

A3 isnt an estate but looks good all the same, especially the second picture.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Doogal said:


> A3 isnt an estate but looks good all the same, especially the second picture.


It is not but for some reason i do not give a FCUK because it looks wagonish


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

My wife's 2011 A3 :thumbup:

(after installing the wheels & coils in the spring)


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

EUROBORA8V said:


> It is not but for some reason i do not give a FCUK because it looks wagonish


Haha Ill agree with that, the 5 door 8P does look like a wagon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

2001 Audi RS4 B5 Avant by The Car Spy, on Flickr


2001 Audi RS4 B5 Avant by The Car Spy, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Bora J.Vincent 7 by MontanaGreen, on Flickr


Bora J.Vincent 5 by MontanaGreen, on Flickr


Bora J.Vincent 4 by MontanaGreen, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW e36 touring 2 by Dycay, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Alpina E36 touring ) by larios67, on Flickr


Alpina E36 touring 29.09.07 (15) by larios67, on Flickr


Alpina E36 touring by larios67, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1972 BMW 2002 Touring by Euan Craine, on Flickr


BMW 2002 Touring by robsw18, on Flickr


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Was the RS2 Avant ever sold in the US. I think I want one.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

drewcrow said:


> Was the RS2 Avant ever sold in the US. I think I want one.


Nope, never. Some were imported into Canada privately


----------



## drewcrow (Aug 19, 2011)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Nope, never. Some were imported into Canada privately


SUCKY:banghead:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I found this for sale. Wish I had the cash to go get it. It seems like a really good deal. 










http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/2553509716.html


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm on the right, coilovers will be on in a couple of days hopefully.


----------



## Polos4 (Nov 13, 2009)

[/url]
Washed by GMGuinan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSC_2335 by sparkyvw, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KoolLaid (Feb 17, 2011)

Polos4 said:


> [/url]
> Washed by GMGuinan, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

That AVANT is super hot


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Today this thread made me drive the following.

2002 Audi A6 3.0 Avant. Ming blue, tan leather and 82,000 miles. Full service history and drove like new. $8000 feels almost like stealing it's that nice.

2004 Audi 4.2 Allroad. White with tan and brown hides. I had no idea they even made the Allroad in white... damn sharp car. New bags, ball joints, timing belt and water pump $4700 service.  $13,900 asking with 97,000 on the odo.

2006 Dodge Magnum P.I. errr R/T. Red with gray leather. Interior feels like it was made by lil tyke but holy crap does it handle nice. Won't budge off $17,900 so no thanks.

2006 Scion Xb - Tried to test drive but wouldn't start. Cranked and cranked and finally made sad smokey grinding noises. My guess is a dud starter. Will check back.... never.


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd post a picture in this thread, but I'm sure nobody wants to see a picture of my totally 100% bone stock Passat wagon.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

brickfrenzy said:


> I'd post a picture in this thread, but I'm sure nobody wants to see a picture of my totally 100% bone stock Passat wagon.


Color? Model? Etc.. at least share details.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

brickfrenzy said:


> I'd post a picture in this thread, but I'm sure nobody wants to see a picture of my totally 100% bone stock Passat wagon.


Post it


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

eunos94 said:


> Today this thread made me drive the following.
> 
> 
> 2004 Audi 4.2 Allroad. White with tan and brown hides. I had no idea they even made the Allroad in white... damn sharp car. New bags, ball joints, timing belt and water pump $4700 service.  $13,900 asking with 97,000 on the odo.


Any pics? This is the rarest of rare and an incredible deal.


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

OH MY....


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

eunos94 said:


> Today this thread made me drive the following.
> 
> 2002 *Audi* A6 3.0 Avant. Ming blue, tan leather and 82,000 miles. Full service history and drove like new. $8000 feels almost like stealing it's that nice.
> 
> ...


*AUDI* - get the point? opcorn:


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

after looking at these, i think i'm in :heart:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

stevedeezy said:


> after looking at these, i think i'm in :heart:


I have a sudden urge to blow some money on something like you've posted


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

124L by N-i-k-s, on Flickr 

 
124U by N-i-k-s, on Flickr 

 
124B by N-i-k-s, on Flickr 

 
124C by N-i-k-s, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes Benz W123 AMG Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Mercedes Benz AMG W123 Wagon at the Wörthersee Tour 2009 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

My A3 










My Dad's Forester. Technically it is a SUV but it is lowered so it is a "tall" wagon


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

Way too much Euro circle-jerkin' in here. So heres an awesome American wagon


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Doogal said:


> Looks like its got a cossie in? If so, sweeeeeeeet!


 Yup, souped up Cossie Turbo, 305hp IIRC. Amazing car.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Let me just show you what I dream of every night:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^^ 

MOARR


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's the build thread... 

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17108&highlight=schulz 

It's a 535i M30 in there. 

Car is a very rare Schulz E28 Touring, not many of these were built and you can count the ones still existing on one hand.


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

Ready for the roadtrip


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

schmove said:


> Ready for the roadtrip


 :heart:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Dr.AK said:


> Here's the build thread...
> 
> http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17108&highlight=schulz
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

OrangeA4 said:


>


 :thumbup::heart:


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

Literally nothing special. 1995 legacy wagon. 2.2 5mt. AWD. 

Gets us to the slopes and trails?


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

lojasmo said:


> Literally nothing special. 1995 legacy wagon. 2.2 5mt. AWD.
> 
> Gets us to the slopes and trails?


 Didnt you post it already?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

TTT. 

I love this thread.


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's mine. 550hp of soccer mom goodness.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

I will sell my nuts and my kidneys to build something like that :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 


Love your car man!!!! :beer:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Doogal said:


> Would really like an S2 Avant, however will be a least 10 years before I can afford the insurance on one!


 I love the S2. Back then the only way you could tell an S car apart from a run-of-the-mill model was just a different lower valance on the front bumper, wheels and a dual exhaust. I really liked the understated Audi S cars of the '90s.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Son said:


> I love the S2. Back then the only way you could tell an S car apart from a run-of-the-mill model was just a different lower valance on the front bumper, wheels and a dual exhaust. I really liked the understated Audi S cars of the '90s.


 :thumbup:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Grigsy's Syncro Passat by Jonathan Totham, on Flickr 

 
Grigsy's Syncro Passat by Jonathan Totham, on Flickr 

 
Grigsy's Syncro Passat by Jonathan Totham, on Flickr 

 
Grigsy's Syncro Passat by Jonathan Totham, on Flickr 

 
Grigsy's Syncro Passat by Jonathan Totham, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

The Rev's B5.5 Passat Variant - 3718 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Matt Crooke's Mk4 VW Jetta Wagon on 1552 Tarmacs - 4683 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

mine 










for sale plug


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ 

:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

VMR Wheels - VB3 Super Silver - BMW 3er Touring by VMR Wheels Switzerland, on Flickr


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Fap..fap..fap..B====D-- - --- - --


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

That b3 better zip tie the lip back on before he loses it :laugh:


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

My boring 325 with auto. 

(Probably will eventually some TE37s in bronze)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

This thread has encouraged me to dust off Battlewagon and create a modern Facebook page for it. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Battlewagon/263554660331083 

right now it's just some select photos from here, but give me a few days and I'll have it loaded with some more stuff. 

My next project is a V8 wagon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Chapel said:


> This thread has encouraged me to dust off Battlewagon and create a modern Facebook page for it.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Battlewagon/263554660331083
> 
> right now it's just some select photos from here, but give me a few days and I'll have it loaded with some more stuff.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1995 Audi S6 C4 Avant [Typ 4A], Breitnerstraat, Rotterdam by coopey, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S4 C4 Avant 2,2 T by blowingwinds, on Flickr 

 
Audi S4 C4 Avant 2,2 T by blowingwinds, on Flickr 

 
Audi S4 C4 Avant 2,2 T by blowingwinds, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

RS6 Avant C5 by R.Arends, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Love of my life 

 
Audi C5 RS6 Avant by daveoflogic, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DSC04470 by MH|Photography, on Flickr 

 
Rs6 Quattro by kenjonbro, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

RS6 plus avant C5 by fancar911, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS6 avant C5 by Joeri Bos, on Flickr


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

EUROBORA8V said:


> :thumbup:


 once I get 25 likes, I can give it a real facebook address.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

My chipped Grocery Getter. I hope to change the turbo to something bigger in the near future.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

this thread desperately needs more american muscle though


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

Chapel said:


> this thread desperately needs more american muscle though


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing it for sale with Buick livery here in the States. :thumbup:


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

I don't have any good pics... so here:


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Still no Ghost Busters Wagon?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Didn't look through all 13 pages and don't care, this needs posted (again?)


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Apparently Audi Canada is offering the A4 Avant in manual now (2012MY) :beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MikeNoGo said:


> Apparently Audi Canada is offering the A4 Avant in manual now (2012MY) :beer:


 FCUK! :banghead: 

Moving to Canada 


P.S. GMG built a B8 S4 AVANT


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

B3passatBMX said:


> Didn't look through all 13 pages and don't care, this needs posted (again?)


  

The only time when i do not give a FCUK about repost


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

This thread is lacking some MB's so I'll chime in with my 210... BTW, that E46 towing a boat 3x its size is insanely cool!


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

My two wagons


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

Ungarisch said:


> This thread is lacking some MB's so I'll chime in with my 210... BTW, that E46 towing a boat 3x its size is insanely cool!


:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^^^ 


Love that Benzo. Is that a Euro hitch?

The only thing that can perfect it is BBS LMs and that model loosing her attire. :thumbup:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ktm = doing it right


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

old ambulance! by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 530d Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 530d Touring M Sport by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 530d Touring M Sport by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 530d touring by Burnett NL, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

2011-01-22 022 serra arrabida2 by jakim74, on Flickr


----------



## chipsahui2 (Jun 8, 2005)

VW GSW/JSW TDI love


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

RENNtech E60T 4Matic by alratag twice again, on Flickr

RENNtech E60T 4Matic

Consider this the inevitable result of childhood in the modern age. The schedule of a 10th grader gunning for a prestige university with a full agenda of activities would give seizures to the White House appointments secretary.

Well, if the 420 horsepower and 464 pound-feet of torque in the RENNtech E60 4Matic can't deliver your child to the euphonium teacher on time, call Ferrari. No, call Sikorsky, because you'll need something big to duplicate this 155-mph wunderwagen's cargo space and seven-passenger seating capacity.

This is the first wagon built by Hartmut Feyhl since he defected from the AMG skunkworks in 1989 to start RENNtech in Lake Park, Florida. So far, it's a one-off, the successful outcome of a request by one of RENNtech's ballistic-missile owners for an all-weather family car that can frolic with an M5.

Feyhl will happily build a copy for you at his Florida shop in exchange for $87,120. Of course, you must first supply him with an E320 4Matic wagon (current base price, $52,711). With its factory options, including sunroof, CD changer, and navigation system, and its RENNtech goodies, including $3660 in burled-wood accents, the example pictured here pared a trust fund by $151,942. At least the fit and finish of RENNtech's cosmetic work is as good as or better than that of the factory kit.

Built into the price is a Mercedes M113 SOHC three-valve V-8 from the S500, heavily modified by RENNtech's skilled surgeons. Mercedes' new pressure-cast aluminum blocks can crack if juiced to more than 400 horsepower, says Feyhl, so RENNtech first installs reinforcing brackets to shore up the casting's free-standing cylinder bores.

The bores widen by three millimeters to 100mm to swallow special Mahle pistons; a custom forged crankshaft from Germany strokes the AMG E55 connecting rods through an additional 11mm, to 95mm. The dimensional increases bump the S500's 4966cc V-8 to an atmosphere-inhaling 5969cc.

Air rushes in through K & N filters mounted in a carbon-fiber box baked at home by RENNtech and rushes out through a RENNtech-designed tubular exhaust. The heads are CNC-ported and -polished and contain bespoke camshafts. Engine management is handled by an older Bosch Motronic ME2.0 controller, which RENNtech programs itself with some back-door help from the factory.
With four big paws grasping the asphalt, the E60 doesn't squeal tires. Stomp the throttle from idle, and the only sound is a muted snort from the rapidly spooling V-8. The torque band is fatter up top, but the thrust is instantaneous and the E60 will shadow an M5 in all the key measures. The 60-mph mark arrives in 4.7 seconds, the same as in the M5, and the quarter-mile arrives 0.2 second later, in 13.4 seconds at a velocity of 103 mph.

RENNtech reprogrammed the transmission controller for quicker shifts and added extra friction clutches to the five-speed automatic to handle the power. The E60's viscous center differential four-wheel-drive system is lifted from the AMG E55 4Matic, a variant not sold in the States. The main difference is the front differential's aluminum side cover, which is reinforced to accept higher torque loads.

RENNtech adds only a front differential oil cooler fed by a thematically controlled electric pump mounted to the forward subframe. The rubber mounts are inadequate, so the pump's persistent whining spoils the otherwise serene atmosphere of the cockpit.

Former Gestapo crossing guards will scatter when they see the hulking E60 headed their way. The steroid-enhanced looks result from RENNtech's seamless job of sectioning the stock fenders and welding in new wheel arches that flare out about 0.8 inch farther from the body sides. The Michelin Pilot Sports-255/40ZR-18s up front and 285/35ZR-18s in back-are wrapped around sturdy one-piece aluminum wheels that are spin-forged like those on Mika's Formula 1 Mercedes race car.

You'll be $1100 lighter if you bend one, but Feyhl has been equipping cars for about a year with them and claims only one has been damaged so far. Rotating within the wheels are 14-inch front discs and 12-inch rears pinched by four-piston Brembo calipers. The brakes have precious few settings between "coast" and "brick wall," the latter being fade-free enough to haul the 4186-pound car down from 70 mph in 158 feet, plus or minus a few, five times in quick succession.

RENNtech nails down the E-class's handling by swapping in adjustable Koni shocks, pressing stiffer bushings into the rear control arms, and replacing the stamped-steel toe-control links with less-flexible machined aluminum jobs that lessen rear-end steering during squat. The car feels stable and planted as a big Mercedes should, but with the added benefit of almost no pitch during braking and little roll in corners. To RENNtech's credit, the ride remains Stratocruiser smooth.

The E60 is no M5, however. The front-end steering still feels Mercedes slow and numb, and the narrower front tires give up traction long before the rears break loose, even on moderate-speed turns such as highway off-ramps. The resulting plow is Spanish fly for the car's electronic stability program, which madly pumps the brakes and shuts down the throttle.

Feyhl admits the factory ESP thresholds are out of synch with the E60's performance, but changing that software would require an army of engineers, a team of lawyers, and test tracks in two hemispheres.

That's cubic money even Feyhl's customers don't have, especially after they get their first bill from Harvard.
VEHICLE TYPE: front-engine, 4-wheel-drive, 7-passenger, 5-door wagon

PRICE AS TESTED: $151,942 (base price*: $134,155)

ENGINE: SOHC 24-valve V-8, aluminum block and heads, RENNtech/Bosch Motronic ME2.0 engine-control system with port fuel injection
Displacement: 364 cu in, 5969cc
Power (SAE net): 420 bhp @ 5700 rpm
Torque (SAE net): 464 lb-ft @ 2400 rpm

TRANSMISSION: 5-speed automatic with lockup torque converter

DIMENSIONS:
Wheelbase: 111.5 in Length: 190.4 in
Curb weight: 4186 lb

C/D TEST RESULTS:
Zero to 60 mph: 4.7 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 12.4 sec
Zero to 130 mph: 23.7 sec
Street start, 5–60 mph: 4.8 sec
Standing 1/4-mile: 13.4 sec @ 103 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 155 mph
Braking, 70–0 mph: 158 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad 0.88 g


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes-Benz E63 T AMG by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

C63 AMG Estate. by Rick Overhof, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes-Benz 300 TD by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes-Benz C32 T AMG by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes E55 T AMG by Matt-Hill, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Daniels Mercedes Benz by Carl Christian, on Flickr


Daniels Mercedes Benz by Carl Christian, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes Benz E63 Amg Combi by Björn R., on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Manhart M3 Touring V10  by Björn R., on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW Alpina B5 Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW Alpina B3 Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


Alpina Touring rep by grantfk10, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DSC_3209 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

P3210626 by bandd_uk, on Flickr


Twin Cam Lada Estate by RetroSceneMag, on Flickr


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Love that Benzo. Is that a Euro hitch?
> ...


Yes, its a euro hitch, I didnt trust the Kurt's hitch they have here in the US since it only bonds to sheet metal. The euro hich mounts to the actual frame rails


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ungarisch said:


> Yes, its a euro hitch, I didnt trust the Kurt's hitch they have here in the US since it only bonds to sheet metal. The euro hich mounts to the actual frame rails


:thumbup:

Bought from eurohitch.es (division of Oempl.us)?


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

I visit Germany, Hungary and Romania on a regular basis since I'm from there. I picked it up from the Hungarian equivelent of AutoZone, lol. It made by Bosal in germany and costed roughlu 180 euros. I wanted the Westfalia one because its the Mercedes OEM, but that was 390 euros... The Bosal I have right now is still detachable just like the Westfalia, but I leave it on all the time because for one, the ****ty parking here in Hollywood deters people from trashing my bumper, and I tow the KTM in a weekly basis either to the track or the mountains.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ungarisch said:


> I visit Germany, Hungary and Romania on a regular basis since I'm from there. I picked it up from the Hungarian equivelent of AutoZone, lol. It made by Bosal in germany and costed roughlu 180 euros. I wanted the Westfalia one because its the Mercedes OEM, but that was 390 euros... The Bosal I have right now is still detachable just like the Westfalia, but I leave it on all the time because for one, the ****ty parking here in Hollywood deters people from trashing my bumper, and I tow the KTM in a weekly basis either to the track or the mountains.


:thumbup:

Bosal makes quality stuff. Might need one for my Variant in Russia and i might go Bosal for same reason.

I hear you on a parking issue. :thumbup:


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Swedes have the right idea with wagons...


























For more information: http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1007_1981_volvo_245_dl/index.html


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Real Gone Cat said:


> I think Swedes have the right idea with wagons...


You think right Sir


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I think we are seriosly lacking Saabs and JDM wagons


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Time to fap, no one is posting anything worthy


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=556891


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 330D by pl74ew, on Flickr


BMW 330D by pl74ew, on Flickr


Bimmeri3_Oulu_310508 by Mikko Ala-Kojola, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 325i Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 320d Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

TE72 Wagon, Car Wash by squiddphoto, on Flickr


TE72 Wagon, Front, Car Wash by squiddphoto, on Flickr


TE72 Wagon Parking Lot by squiddphoto, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Wagon by [SiK-photo], on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

3 Wagon by roflobster!, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Chocolate Accord Wagon by Skinny Photos, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

-13 by Lewis.Hall, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Honda Civic Wagon by uproot311, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

p167 by amnesiacSTi, on Flickr


img14151 by amnesiacSTi, on Flickr


p26 by amnesiacSTi, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

@Jaguar-X-Type_Estate_2008_05 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1981 Ford XD Falcon GL station wagon by sv1ambo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 325i Touring Schnitzer by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 325i Touring Schnitzer by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 325i Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

Here are some of the wagons I've seen over the years.

Medical Response


Morris Minor Traveller


Trabant 601s -- does this count as a wagon?


Surprised there's not more woody content...




And, well, there is wagon content in this photo.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

ptem said:


> Medical Response


Is it in service?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

om617952 said:


>


You dirty little bastard because of you I'm now 3:17 late to meet my dear sweet elderly mother because I had to rub one out... twice. :facepalm:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

eunos94 said:


> You dirty little bastard because of you I'm now 3:17 late to meet my dear sweet elderly mother because I had to rub one out... twice. :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

I'm pretty sure all of my future cars are going to be wagons.


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

Great thread. I like the wagon touring the boat at the top of the page.


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Is it in service?


Not in service, but complete interior too. 


I'd like to see a Chevelle or Nova wagon somewhere in my future.


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

Just picked this up about 2 months ago. It's a 2000 540it and I love it! I've already put on M5 front bumper, mtech rear bumper, and m5 mirrors...

























Just need to lower it and wheels. I'm digging the E60 m5 wheels:


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

my faves repost from various passat wagon threads best of the bunch!


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

i miss my old s4 avant...such a great all around daily (aside from the fuel economy  )


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

XwalkerX said:


> i miss my old s4 avant...such a great all around daily (aside from the fuel economy  )


:thumbup:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

what is the trim pattern? OEM or custom?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

330iZHP said:


> what is the trim pattern? OEM or custom?


If I'm not mistaken that looks like the Rogue Status pattern. 












Not a fan, personally. It's too cliche and immature for a car like that. Seems like a EmkayFoh trend. The rest of the wagon is quite nice though.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

ptem said:


> Trabant 601s -- does this count as a wagon?


It's a shooting brake.  Seriously, though, I want to see shooting brake style cars. There are too many desirable cars that don't have daily usability because of their limited cargo areas. E.g. the Scirocco is a great car, but I don't think I could live with one as my only car. Just too small of a car in the back. Now make some shooting brakes with enough cargo room and some sportiness in the front and I'm definitely interested in getting one for my next car.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

this thread, I loves it!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> If I'm not mistaken that looks like the Rogue Status pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and why is a bunch of guns like that cool - makes me think middle east terrorist


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Big_Bird said:


> this thread, I loves it!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

haven't seen this one in here yet. looks like a g8 concept?


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

359Bailey1320 said:


> haven't seen this one in here yet. looks like a g8 concept?


If they made that, I would have bought it.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

Roketdriver said:


> If they made that, I would have bought it.


Holden SS-V Special Edition Sportwagon
http://jalopnik.com/5500938/walkins...603-hp-of-salt+rubbing+in+wound-pontiac-power 
http://jalopnik.com/5513320/walkinshaw-holden-ss+v-superwagon-how-you-can-get-one


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This thread started to deliver :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mercedes pace car by Bradtholomew, on Flickr


Mercedes Pace car by chris_swatton, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

@MB_E_Class_BRABUS_01 by MATEUS_27:24&25, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

My Car Near Helga Lake by __pure__, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

J1044953 by Skoet, on Flickr


J1044976 by Skoet, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Saab 9-3 by saabrobz, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Combi


Saab 99 Combi coupé by tasoskaimenakis, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

01 by sarator2009, on Flickr


IMG_6189 by redaero, on Flickr


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Mercedes pace car by Bradtholomew, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mercedes Pace car by chris_swatton, on Flickr


I hate to be the 'guy who quotes pictures' in threads, but these cars deserve a rozap. :beer::beer:

If you have ever heard these beast in person, there is no other wagon like it.....these do it NO justice at all either!!


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Twin Cam Lada Estate by RetroSceneMag, on Flickr


10 Interwebz bonus points to the frst person that can tell me what car those wheels came on from the factory (specific model)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ptem said:


> I'd like to see a Chevelle or Nova wagon somewhere in my future.


Here is a '64 2 door Chevelle. Out of 387,119 Chevelles built in 1964, only 44,810 were wagons. Of those there were only 2,710 2 dr wagons produced. It doesn't seem all that rare, but a number like that for the volume selling Chevelle or Impala is pretty sought after.

This particular car sits on an El Camino frame, with an LS1/6sp/adjustable 4 link rear setup. The LS1 breathes out of Nascar style side exit tips. :thumbup:


DSCN1592 by patrikman, on Flickr


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Uk in NY said:


> 10 Interwebz bonus points to the frst person that can tell me what car those wheels came on from the factory (specific model)


Ford Escort


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Ford Escort


That is what I thought too, but the Escort is 4x100 while the Lada is 4x98. That brings in Alfa, Yugo, Fiat, and I think some Seat.

I am going with Yugo.










However, I may be wrong because I did see some Ladas and Yugos with VW wheels like snowflakes and such.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

patrikman said:


> However, I may be wrong because *I did see some Ladas and Yugos with VW wheels like snowflakes and such.*


Pictures?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Pictures?


It was a red Yugo with snowflakes I think.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Opel Insignia Sports Tourer OPC by ECOgarf!, on Flickr


Opel Insignia Sports Tourer OPC by ECOgarf!, on Flickr


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Uk in NY said:


> 10 Interwebz bonus points to the frst person that can tell me what car those wheels came on from the factory (specific model)


Ford Fiesta XR3i?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Pimped Volvo by Mark Faviell Photos, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Priorities by SirStan, on Flickr


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Coincidentally I was just posting about this elsewhere earlier today... several times now recently my commute has jived with the owner of a 9-3 wagon just like the one below... man, that is one good-looking car, especially from the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## W211Beast (Nov 22, 2010)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Arent they becoming affordable?


They are affordable, but the real difficulty is finding one..


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^

Invest some time and hopefully right one will show up :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Arsigi said:


> Coincidentally I was just posting about this elsewhere earlier today... several times now recently my commute has jived with the owner of a 9-3 wagon just like the one below... man, that is one good-looking car, especially from the rear. :thumbup:


I agree, they must be affordable off of lease by now?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

patrikman said:


> I agree, they must be affordable off of lease by now?


Aren't all Saabs becoming affordable? Even new ones? :laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Love Euro Focus II


Modell: Ford Focus II by m.luetjens, on Flickr


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

Arsigi said:


> Coincidentally I was just posting about this elsewhere earlier today... several times now recently my commute has jived with the owner of a 9-3 wagon just like the one below... man, that is one good-looking car, especially from the rear. :thumbup:


Finally some Saab love!

Here is my car:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Volvo V70 D5 by gderaeve, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S4 Avant by Fahrfreude.cc, on Flickr


Audi S4 Avant-4 by autodetailer, on Flickr


Audi S4 Avant-6 by autodetailer, on Flickr


Audi S4 Avant by Fahrfreude.cc, on Flickr


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ender_ said:


>


^^^^^^ :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Slammed VW Passat Wagon by seanmhphoto, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Black and yellow wagon by matthewdflores, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bfc ga wagon shenanigans part one by MotorSportMedia - www.racemsm.com, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Peugeot 505 Turbo by Kompressed, on Flickr


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Uk in NY said:


> 10 Interwebz bonus points to the frst person that can tell me what car those wheels came on from the factory (specific model)


Ugh, I just spent a good half hour searching through pictures of humdrum old Peugeots, Toyotas and Opels. Brain close to a meltdown I tried being clever and finally found out (by cheating, I guess). 

Here's the answer (while also sticking to the rules of the thread) :


----------



## MochaMike (Mar 24, 2003)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Audi S4 Avant by Fahrfreude.cc, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Audi S4 Avant-4 by autodetailer, on Flickr
> ...


My best friend has the exact same one as the silver but A 4 s line with a bunch of awe work...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MochaMike said:


> My best friend has the exact same one as the silver but A 4 s line with a bunch of awe work...


If they only came in manual stateside


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!

Picked up my W123 300TE today!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope they (BMW) reconsider bringing the new 5er touring to the states


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

330iZHP said:


> I hope they (BMW) reconsider bringing the new 5er touring to the states


They should and i am sure it will sell better than 5er GT


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Impala Wagon by Mark Faviell Photos, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Euro B7 Variant


VW Passat Variant 2.0 TDI BlueMotion Technology Trendline (B7) – Frontansicht, 13. März 2011, Wülfrath.jpg by M 93, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Wartburg 353 Tourist by Per_Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

scout_06 by egoistrs, on Flickr


scout_05 by egoistrs, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Dr.AK said:


> 'ey, that's mine!:laugh:
> 
> It's currently looking like this though:
> 
> ...


Just to give you guys an update...


Before I dropped it off at the painters, front end came down a bit and some more minor work was done:















































And as it currently sits at the painter's:

































































:wave:


----------



## GreenPlus (Oct 19, 2008)

i've always loved these


EUROBORA8V said:


> TE72 Wagon, Car Wash by squiddphoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TE72 Wagon, Front, Car Wash by squiddphoto, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

That E36 is fcuking pure SEX!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I feel like I have seen pics of that E36 completed


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

330iZHP said:


> I feel like I have seen pics of that E36 completed


I guess some things are being changed.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

That E36 Touring makes me want one.

Came here looking for some porn, left to go on a Russian car for sale site in hopes of finding one for a reasonable amount and play with. Will update. Having one wagon is great but having two is TITS.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW M5 Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BMW 5 series Touring by nakhon100, on Flickr


BMW 525d Touring M Sport E61 by nakhon100, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Volvo 245's... by John Laughlin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

IMGP5909 by Matthijs_, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS6 C5 by SuperCarFreak, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Le secret de Crozet by coopey, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S4 B5 Avant [Typ 8D] by coopey, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Streifenwagen Audi A4 B5 Avant (BT-P 8822) by TFire187, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS4 Avant B5  by Hans van Raaijen, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

audi s4 avant by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Spotted at Laguna Seca last weekend. Pretty sure it's a replica but not 100%.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^

I wonder myself is it?

Saw a RHD B5 RS4 in dark green in L.A.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

My favorite part of this thread is the title where you give a subtle indication that english is your second language... "grocery shopper" 

still, great thread is great :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> My favorite part of this thread is the title where you give a subtle indication that english is your second language... "grocery shopper"
> 
> still, great thread is great :thumbup:


Haha. I has a sexy Euro accent. Do not make fun of me. :laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

B5 Avant by Brian Yohn, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Flat Avants by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS4 B5 Avant  by Denniske, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DSC_0162 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DSC_0300 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

wide body b6 a4 avant by lazybone cafe, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS4 Avant B5 by Spykerforce, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS2 x 3 by kevinjsalisbury, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S4 by Nathan.F, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi RS4 Quattro - RS07 FUN by Dave-D, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Guzzle 2 by gdavison, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

some JDM :heart:


Subaru Impreza Wagon STi JDM by FotoSleuth, on Flickr


R33 GT-R Wagon Conversion by dai oni, on Flickr


Accord Wagon by João Juski Auto Photo, on Flickr


Chocolate Accord Wagon by Skinny Photos, on Flickr


Corolla Wagon by Bojangles Photography, on Flickr


Straight Stance: Low Low Flush Show by Jacob T Photo, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

That is it? TCL love for wagons is that short?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'm selling my TE....


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> I'm selling my TE....


Why?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Why?


2 reasons:
a) job change
b) the state wants to tax me on NADA 'classic' value...

$4800....:screwy:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> 2 reasons:
> a) job change
> b) the state wants to tax me on NADA 'classic' value...
> 
> $4800....:screwy:


Soooo, what are you getting next?


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

mine:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^^ Pure sex!


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^^ Pure sex!


still way too high...that will change this winter.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Soooo, what are you getting next?


Either a 300 Coupe or another wagon....or a dealers license...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> Either a 300 Coupe or another wagon....or a dealers license...


I've noticed that a used car market is awesome right now. Price are great. Make sure you shop thoroughly.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

EUROBORA8V said:


> I've noticed that a used car market is awesome right now. Price are great. Make sure you shop thoroughly.


I've been in the business for 14 years, I'm going specialty...screw Camcorrds...

I really want a sport package B5 A4


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> I've been in the business for 14 years, I'm going specialty...screw Camcorrds...
> 
> I really want a sport package B5 A4


:thumbup:

What about B6s? I am lurking at them. Relatively low prices, fair reliability, and amazing car.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I like the lines of the B5's much better


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> I like the lines of the B5's much better


Cant blame you. :thumbup:


----------



## that1guydotcom (Oct 5, 2007)

I love this thread 

Here is my wagon


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

nice jetta


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Woodski said:


> mine:


 This looks really nice. Swedish police Interceptor


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

that1guydotcom said:


>


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

2012 Audi A6 Avant on Pirelli P Zero 20 inch tires by Pirelli Tire North America, on Flickr


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is my lil jetta wagon  

 

 

 

 

 

Here are a couple of the interior shots 

 

 

Engine Shot


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

nicely done


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

That is pure awesome.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoa - beautiful - more interior shots please!


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

thought this would be appropriate here: 










 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5455395-meet-an-audi-rs2-owner


----------



## that1guydotcom (Oct 5, 2007)

wustefest in vegas this year i saw 3 wagons that made me want one. brandon from socal stance shop, dog drives and that silver one on air with the colorado plates that now has some vsxx. about a week after the show i bought mine.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This is... I can honestly say, the best VW I have EVER owned. It's also my favorite to drive (but only after modifying engine and suspension...)


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I do not regret creating this thread. It is right on track and delivers! 

Some great rides by TCLers.


----------



## Jiggle_Billy (May 14, 2010)

My 1989 200tq Avant. Don't mind the lack of a grille, I was working on intercooler brackets, so it was off. 










300awhp on CIS


----------



## BonitaApplebum (Aug 9, 2004)

Just picked up a 2012 Audi A4 Avant today! White/Black with the S Line package. Definitely a different feel than my X6 but I'm really excited about it. I'll try and throw up some pics soon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

BonitaApplebum said:


> Just picked up a 2012 Audi A4 Avant today! White/Black with the S Line package. Definitely a different feel than my X6 but I'm really excited about it. I'll try and throw up some pics soon.


 Congratulations! 

Please do post photos.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Me, my son, and my Avant.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

I like this thread alot


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Chevy Nomads. 


















1970 Chevelle Wagon










1930's Ford Woody










Willys


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ford Focus Wagon 2011 by choogstede, on Flickr


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

that1guydotcom said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Here is my wagon


your car is beautiful in it's simplicity. huge :thumbup::thumbup: to you.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I think we should recruit more people from other TCL associated forums.


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

just found these on another thread


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

great looking car - it is a 335i with complete M3 bodywork


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

330iZHP said:


> great looking car - it is a 335i with complete M3 bodywork












this guy did a complete job:
http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=492494

:thumbup:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

My OBS


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

330iZHP said:


> great looking car - it is a 335i with complete M3 bodywork



Then he swapped in a motor too, b/c I think the only engines the US 3 series wagons come with is the base 6 cyl.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ModelCitizen said:


> Then he swapped in a motor too, b/c I think the only engines the US 3 series wagons come with is the base 6 cyl.


It's not an American car. You can get the Wagon as a 335i in Germany.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

mine


IMG_7799 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7697 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7690 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7792 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7775 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7724 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7753 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7671 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7729 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7743 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7710 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7916 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_7998 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8054 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8041 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8130 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8096 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8092 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8118 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8084 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_8165 by So Lens, on Flickr


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

wow, probably my favorite B8 avant. great shots ic:

on another note, yesterday, BMW confirmed the new 3-series will be offered in wagon form in the US market


----------



## hardingsan (Oct 27, 2008)

evosky said:


> wow, probably my favorite B8 avant. great shots ic:



2x. you made my morning. :beer:



evosky said:


> on another note, yesterday, BMW confirmed the new 3-series will be offered in wagon form in the US market


andn this made my day yesterday. :heart:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Dr.AK said:


> Just to give you guys an update...
> 
> 
> Before I dropped it off at the painters, front end came down a bit and some more minor work was done:
> ...


I know, I've posted these pics in another Thread before, but I figure since I posted some of the work in progress pics in this thread here, I should probably follow up with the completed product.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Amazing B8 AVANT! :thumbup:

Excited about the new 3er Touring!

Will be flying over to Moscow soon and driving my Bora Variant.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Audi S4 C4 Avant 2,2 T by blowingwinds, on Flickr


----------



## Thefar side (Oct 30, 2011)

*just deciding which car to buy*

Hi everybody, I was just deciding which car to buy next, after looking all the amazing wagons here I will buy a BMW Touring for sure - thanks everybody for the nice pics
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Thefar side said:


> Hi everybody, I was just deciding which car to buy next, after looking all the amazing wagons here I will buy a BMW Touring for sure - thanks everybody for the nice pics
> :wave::wave::wave:


:thumbup:

Good choice!


----------



## thebassplayr (Mar 31, 2011)

dope wagons! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My love:


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

Haven't posted it here, I think


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Finally got a wagon a few days ago. It's not going to follow the same route as nearly all of these slammed wagons as this will be the mountain/camping wagon so it will stay nice and high. 

Completely stock '02 Audi allroad. Hoping to add better tires, roof rack, aux. lighting. Maybe later get some upgraded skid plates and hidden tow hitch. Loving it so far though. :thumbup:


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

My E39 touring..



















.
.
.
.
.

And it untimely demise...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

My b6 s4


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

my wagonses
Current 325xi








Jetta (TDI Swap, big turbo, ran 99% bio)








320i (m50b25 24v swap)








328it (oem mtech)








530i/5Speed swap








324td (did the nurburgring in this )








324td (my first diesel, yay)








Also a volvo 240 in there somewhere.


----------



## FlatBlaack (Sep 29, 2011)

New wheels. They look pretty terrible with tiny aspect ratio tires. Will be getting some meatier rubber in the spring


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

My two wagons, both long gone:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

eurojulien 318is said:


> my wagonses
> Current 325xi
> 
> 
> ...


Nice xi


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate "so gti" every time I load this page up.

EDIT: Darn, new page.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Will be posting pictures of my Variant soon.


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

My wagon. First time whoring it out!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

enjoiincubus2 said:


> My wagon. First time whoring it out!


very nice


----------



## Thefar side (Oct 30, 2011)

*the BMW E46 I wanted to buy....*

and I bought it!

but hei how can I add the picture to this thread???


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

My car in Belarus, just 1km away from the Russian border. I took a 550km trip from Moscow, Russia to Vitebsk, Belarus. 


My Jetta Variant in Belarus by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

why do you have a US hatch?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ungarisch said:


> why do you have a US hatch?


My family bought this car from Lithuania where it was imported from U.S.


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

oh for sure, the reason I ask is because next year I'm moving to europe for 2 years and I want to take my benz with me, the logical thing would be to sell it and buy one over there, but I've been looking at the euro classifieds and a similer W210 wagon as mine actually costs more in germany then what mine is worth here!  So I'm 80% sure I want to take it with me and run Calif plates on it for the duration of my stay.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ungarisch said:


> oh for sure, the reason I ask is because next year I'm moving to europe for 2 years and I want to take my benz with me, the logical thing would be to sell it and buy one over there, but I've been looking at the euro classifieds and a similer W210 wagon as mine actually costs more in germany then what mine is worth here!  So I'm 80% sure I want to take it with me and run Calif plates on it for the duration of my stay.


To be honest i've noticed and heard that Euro market cars are made better. Same as JDM which i can confirm 100%. I would buy a car there. Like a diesel something.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

1.


JettaGasStation by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

Filling up 35 liters of 98 octane at RosNef't gas station in Smolensk Region, Russia. On the way from Vitebsk, Belarus to Moscow, Russia.

2.


IMG_0086 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

Technical human pit stop and also topping off of the windshield fluid and a short smoke in Smolensk Region, Russia. On the way from Vitebsk, Belarus to Moscow, Russia.

3.


JettaRus by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

Did you change the front rubstrip?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ducky 2.0T said:


> Did you change the front rubstrip?


Nope. We bought is fully U.S. spec. I am planning to take it to Lithuania or Belarus for minor facelift and some repairs later on as it is much cheaper. Russia has become an expensive country.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Nope. We bought is fully U.S. spec. I am planning to take it to Lithuania or Belarus for minor facelift and some repairs later on as it is much cheaper. Russia has become an expensive country.


U.S. spec has side markers in the front rub strip and doesn't have a cutout for a europlate. See the Jetts wagon above.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ducky 2.0T said:


> U.S. spec has side markers in the front rub strip and doesn't have a cutout for a europlate. See the Jetts wagon above.


Agreed. A few minor changes are present. Also someone bothered to put on stickers on the side saying "Wolfsburgh Edition" !?!?!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

Audi A4 Avant on BBS LMs by Je®emyRegisteredTrademark, on Flickr


Audi A4 Avant on BBS LMs by Je®emyRegisteredTrademark, on Flickr


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

hopefully not a repost; worthy of it if it is though.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

19 pages and none of these yet?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Just put my RZs on, they need a good cleaning still.

The lower profile tires brought my car a little more down to earth though


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

wagonbump opcorn:


----------



## spartan_msu (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's my TDI wagon...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

New Seat Ibiza ST (Sport Tourer)


Seat Ibiza ST Cupra (rear) by Theophilus Chin, on Flickr


----------



## MaTTK (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine's a stock 2010 Passat that I've only had for about 3-weeks.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

enjoiincubus2 said:


> My wagon. First time whoring it out!


Nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  :snowcool:


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

My old Mazda miniwagon:








Mitsubishi Verada wagon:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bump for an awesome thread


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Chevrolet Vectra 1.6 Caravan 2000 by order2422, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

AMG C55 Estate by FotoSleuth, on Flickr


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Ungarisch said:


> oh for sure, the reason I ask is because next year I'm moving to europe for 2 years and I want to take my benz with me, the logical thing would be to sell it and buy one over there, but I've been looking at the euro classifieds and a similer W210 wagon as mine actually costs more in germany then what mine is worth here!  So I'm 80% sure I want to take it with me and run Calif plates on it for the duration of my stay.


 Not sure you can run tourist plates for that long, 6 months max (iirc). The only snag of bringing your wagon there would be it's ability to pass the TUV. Anything aftermarket would need documentation, tuv numbers and proof of installation by a shop. The car must also be in tip-top shape, no rust, no play in any balljoint etc.

Once there you can swap in a bunch of euro goodies and ship it back though

Julien


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

my 98 T5M
winter









summer


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

my "mini wagon"


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

scoTT la rock said:


> my "mini wagon"


I want those stacks so bad. Is that a Rockerverb and a Road King?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

EUROBORA8V said:


> AMG C55 Estate by FotoSleuth, on Flickr


I want one of these just like that.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I want those stacks so bad. Is that a Rockerverb and a Road King?


haha thanks! orange TH30 head, orange PPC 4x10 cab, mesa half open 2x12, and mesa mark 4 medium chassis head (custom finish)... i actually have an orange 2x12 too now so i have the "full stack" and the mesa 2x12 has also been refinished. the guitars are an 05 gibson les paul classic in honeyburst and a white gibson SG LP custom (3 pickups). i fit ALL of that crap into the A3 no problem 

EDIT top of page 20 and post 666. its my lucky day! ahaha


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Fettes Brot said:


> my 98 T5M
> winter
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Skoda Octavia Scout 1 by Minnow50, on Flickr


Audi RS2 by Tejs Poppe, on Flickr


Jetta Sportwagen by Duffong, on Flickr


S6. by Denniske, on Flickr


Audi RS4 Avant B7 by Theovanv, on Flickr


Audi RS4 Avant B5  by Hans van Raaijen, on Flickr


R36 rear by Clint_C, on Flickr


E36 Touring at Donington Park by JSL.Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Jaguar Estate by inno1001, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Jaguar XJR estate by MrZuffenhausen, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Beaumont-en-Auge, La Cour Bertrand, Jaguar X-Type Estate by Smyts, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Jaguar XFE (rear) by Theophilus Chin, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Dodge Magnum SRT8 Cartel Customs BigIrv305 by bigirv305, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Passat Alltrack


Volkswagen Passat Alltrack woestijn vooraanzicht by Volkswagen Nederland, on Flickr


Volkswagen Passat Alltrack studio achteraanzicht by Volkswagen Nederland, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Apologies if I've posted any of these already...


Wörthersee Tour 2009 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Blue Skoda Octavia Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


Black Skoda Octavia VRS Wagon on air ride and Porsche wheels at Wörthersee 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Black Skoda Octavia VRS Wagon on airride at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Silver VW Passat Wagon on Bentley wheels at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


VW Passat G60 Wagon at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Blue VW Passat Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr


Satin Gold Audi S4 Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr


VW Passat B5.5 Estate on Schmidt TH-Line wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


Custom VW Passat Estate tuning with Lamborghini wheels and suicide rear doors by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Volvo Amazon Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr


Talbot Avenger Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr


Mini Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr


Vauxhall Victor custom estate by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

P8130077 by retromotoring, on Flickr


P7200026 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Rusty Audi A4 Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


P4040039 by retromotoring, on Flickr


P7200521 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Wörthersee Tour 2009 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Wörthersee Tour 2009 by retromotoring, on Flickr


White Audi 100 Avant at the Wörthersee Tour 2010 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Audi RS4 Avant Harlequin by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^

:thumbup:


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This is a cool "_idea_" but badly executed, at least in my eyes. Ah but alas this was not made to please me, but its owner, and I hope that it does. eace:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Ducky 2.0T said:


>



WOW


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

MRVW00 said:


> WOW


Apparently it is a chop, but either way...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Gaz 24-13 Volga Ambulance by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

EUROBORA8V said:


> BMW 735i Touring, 1980 by Kompressed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BMW 735i Touring, 1980 by Kompressed, on Flickr
> ...


was this a regular model or custom made?


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

My 2012 e350 wagon


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Looks really good :thumbup:

I'll in the process of trading in my wagon for a 2012 model


----------



## AlpineE90 (Sep 7, 2007)

my JSW TDI wants to play...


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Previous car...









Current:


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

Nice, those MM's look great on the Leggy!


Winter wheels are love/hate, but I couldn't pass up the fall colors.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Was a big fan of your wagon before and now it's even more awesome. What color is that? 



(PS: you need spacers or widers wheels)


----------



## FlatBlaack (Sep 29, 2011)

330iZHP said:


>


This is the sexiest thing I've seen all year.


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

So, I'm planning on selling my '01 B5 S4 sedan for a new wagon, and I'm having a tough time figuring out what the best options are, keeping in mind:
1. Fun to drive
2. Good hauling
3. Preferably MT (*shakes fist at Audi*)
4. 2006 or newer.

My shortlist is:

1. BMW 535ix touring
2. M-B E350 (lacks both "fun to drive" and MT, I'm guessing)
3. Volvo V70R 
4. '08 S4 (not thrilled with a V8 in terms of gas mileage, but I love my current S4.)

What was the availability of MTs in recent A4s, and how tunable is the 2.0T? Is the E350 fun to drive at all, or is it a total pig? I'd love an E63 wagon, but they're pretty spendy... The 535ix is not the most attractive car, but it ticks all of the boxes... Am I missing an obvious car? The Cadillac CTS-V is unattractive to my eye...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

E63's are pretty expensive still but what about a slightly older E55?


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

Hadn't thought about an E55. The price is definitely in my range used for those guys. Is that 5spd tranny much worse than the 7spd in the E63? Aren't the '05-'06 Benzes the reliability of suck, or are the AMG cars much better?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

FlatBlaack said:


> This is the sexiest thing I've seen all year.


Red version.


e46 Touring ZHP by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Word is not coming to the US, but the B8 RS4 Avant is hot:


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

330iZHP said:


> Always admired your wagon...looks damn good. Well done!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Was a big fan of your wagon before and now it's even more awesome. What color is that?
> 
> 
> 
> (PS: you need spacers or widers wheels)





FlatBlaack said:


> This is the sexiest thing I've seen all year.


Thanks

believe it or not - the wheels are 18x9 and I am using 25mm spacers front and rear

In the summer I run 19x10 265/30 front and 19x11 285/30 rear


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Was a big fan of your wagon before and now it's even more awesome. What color is that?
> 
> 
> 
> (PS: you need spacers or widers wheels)


oh yea, LeMans Blue with an additional blue pearl


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

AlpineE90 said:


> my JSW TDI wants to play...


Please sir, can I have some moar?


----------



## OneLap (Feb 2, 2006)

*Good use of post #800........*










Yeah, yeah, I apexed way freaking late/wrong. Overcome by the awesome. :banghead:


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

My old E39 Touring:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

E39 - timeless design that looks good even today.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Hijacked from another thread.




watsontb said:


>





mellbergVWfan said:


> Close but not quite. The one posted above was a DP engineered 944.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlpineE90 (Sep 7, 2007)

dorkage said:


> Please sir, can I have some moar?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

My last Mondeo (sold it in december)


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## FlatBlaack (Sep 29, 2011)

Do these count? 

I was really digging the France '11 livery this year.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

FlatBlaack said:


> Do these count?


Not really. Awesome car but that is considered a hatchback.

One less sweet wagon in the world.


----------



## FlatBlaack (Sep 29, 2011)

patrickvr6 said:


> Not really. Awesome car but that is considered a hatchback.
> 
> One less sweet wagon in the world.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

[Fail on my part about the hatch, I apologise.]


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

I drove this guy on Monday, pretty sure it's joining the family...




























'08 535iXT, 6spd, sports package. NICE.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Time for some more American Beasts - 














































The delightfully ugly 1967 Oldsmobile:












































:beer:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

WOW!! Not only could I fit my A4 Avant in the trunk, I would look like a boss doing it :laugh:


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

well:

my Passat B4 Vr6 5-speed Wagon.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^

I've had the same exact one.


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

My new beast.....










Derek


----------



## LittleNugen (Mar 18, 2009)

*Family Truckster*


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

GINCH said:


> My new beast.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not to be mistaken, didn't you have a thread on this very car? I'd just like to say, that your Avant is one good looking car!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

perickomx said:


> well:
> 
> my Passat B4 Vr6 5-speed Wagon.


nice!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

GINCH said:


> My new beast.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Amazing car in that color.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

AlpineE90 said:


>


One of my favorite cars in this thread, it's so clean. :thumbup:


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

czykvw said:


> nice!


Thanks.


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I've had the same exact one.


Nice wagons, very comfortable.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

perickomx said:


> Nice wagons, very comfortable.


Exactly. Amazing amount of legroom. 

They've produced a lot of them for the European market and as my latest trips to Baltics show, it is a Toyota Camry of Europe. Mostly TDIs.


----------



## Spinnaker (Jul 12, 2007)

I test drove a B8 Avant today, I really like the car, just not sold on the whole automatic thing.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Spinnaker said:


> I test drove a B8 Avant today, I really like the car, just not sold on the whole automatic thing.


Exactly. My family is now looking into wagons and A4 was on the top minus the lack of 3 pedals. It has to be manual so A4 is out. :banghead:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

^^ Bitchin! I don't totally dig the wheels on that W124 but I like the fact that it's simply nicer than mine. :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

A few more shots:


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

my supercharged xi


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^

More photos of that Touring?


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^
> 
> More photos of that Touring?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Awesome! Is the SC a kit or is it custom? What kind of numbers does it make?

I'd love some more juice in my 325iT.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

Had for 3 weeks, and loving it.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

^^^^

It only comes in AUTO, right?


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine:

this.....









Has this.....24psi of 62mm billet wheel turbo pah









And this.....


----------



## Spinnaker (Jul 12, 2007)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^
> 
> It only comes in AUTO, right?


Yep, and price is not being dumped despite low sales.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

One of my favorites, the S6 Plus.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

EUROBORA8V said:


> ^^^^
> 
> It only comes in AUTO, right?


Correct. Was not looking for a manual. And so far we love the car many times more than the 07 328i we got rid of it. The TSX wagon is not for everyone, but for our needs. High gas mileage, auto for sitting in traffic, paddles for weekend driving, heated seats, good headlights, room for a quiver of surfboards, very reliable, etc the car is perfect!


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

patrickvr6 said:


> Awesome! Is the SC a kit or is it custom? What kind of numbers does it make?
> 
> I'd love some more juice in my 325iT.


this is an RMS kit.. should make somewhere around 300 awhp


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice setup. Like the way it looks. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

My S4 Avant

Test fit of some wheels that never actually made it on the car.

Untitled by Ian Kosiek, on Flickr



And on the BBS GT's. Which are getting refinished in March. 

My S4 by Ian Kosiek, on Flickr


My S4 by Ian Kosiek, on Flickr


My S4 by Ian Kosiek, on Flickr


My S4 by Ian Kosiek, on Flickr


----------



## GINCH (Sep 26, 2000)

Such a beautiful avant! Well done man!:thumbup:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Such beautiful cars and the idiots won't bring them to U.S anymore...


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

My beloved.










What, what are you looking at?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

eurojulien 318is said:


> this is an RMS kit.. should make somewhere around 300 awhp


Excellent. I just picked up a used ESS kit with a Vortech SC. Soon there will be two boosted tourings running around the southeast!


325iT by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mm3 said:


> My beloved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I play?
Jaspis Green Avant. 5 spd auto


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

mm3 said:


> My beloved.
> What, what are you looking at?


I have made a few custom headlights and taillights for that generation.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

your E36 is done so right - perfect


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Air-over-water said:


> I have made a few custom headlights and taillights for that generation.


I'd love to see pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Ian K said:


> My S4 Avant
> 
> Test fit of some wheels that never actually made it on the car.


Shame. Those wheels look awesome on it. What kind are they?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

mm3 said:


> I'd love to see pictures. :thumbup:


I do not have pictures anymore but they were fiberglass and dual Hella driving lights. The tails were fiberglass and led trailer lights. The joys of screwing around in the late 90's and early 00's.:laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

18thHole said:


> Shame. Those wheels look awesome on it. What kind are they?


Miro 111s 
19x9.5 et40.

Per the flickr page :thumbup:


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

we've had ours for two weeks, and love it:


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Air-over-water said:


> I do not have pictures anymore but they were fiberglass and dual Hella driving lights. The tails were fiberglass and led trailer lights. The joys of screwing around in the late 90's and early 00's.:laugh:


I've seen something similar on FEOA :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

That is a beautiful E36!


----------



## Pismoi_ (Nov 30, 2006)

just saw this in facespace, thought it belonged here


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

One at the top of my list...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> One at the top of my list...


Moar


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

This'll get you some groceries quite fast, methinks.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

And yes, it has a manual


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

my avant





IMG_1834 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_1854 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_1824 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_1843 by So Lens, on Flickr


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

hiring any engineers? Must be doing well to have an Audi in Tokyo :thumbup:


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

In high school my good friend had a 66 impala wagon it was a total beater but it got a whole lot of people around. 

I think we always wished it looked something like this. Oh the good ol days! :beer:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Can someone point me in the direction of a thread or something with more information on this particular brick?


----------



## beerman2000122 (Dec 21, 2002)

Real nice wagon and for sale! 

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2945386399.html


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of a thread or something with more information on this particular brick?


 It's a Photoshop. 










Looks better stock. At least how I see it. eace:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> It's a Photoshop.
> Looks better stock. At least how I see it. eace:


 Damn. The shop was a little too low for my tastes but it is a very good looking wagon. No wonder I couldnt find anything


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)

My daily bucket. STi swapped forester. 350ish whp. 












Recaros weren't standard equipment but my daughter insisted.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

El Brando said:


> My daily bucket. STi swapped forester. 350ish whp.


 I should have gotten a forester XT instead of my wrx wagon :banghead: 
:beer:


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)

joedubs said:


> I should have gotten a forester XT instead of my wrx wagon :banghead:
> :beer:


 In stock form, they're probably very similar. I :heart: all wagons, I don't discriminate.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

beerman2000122 said:


> Real nice wagon and for sale!
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2945386399.html


 I want that exact car but with the 2.5


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

BattleRabbit's top 3 wagons: 

1. Saab 900 Safari 









2. Ford Galaxie Wagon 









3. Peugeot 404 Wagon


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

new one of mine 








more here: 
http://www.e46fanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?p=14271421


----------



## FlatBlaack (Sep 29, 2011)

El Brando said:


> My daily bucket. STi swapped forester. 350ish whp.


 
:beer: 

Same deal, but stock suspension and less HP for me :/ 

What are you running for struts/springs?


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)




----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

its that an imola sticker in the rear window?


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)

tobin_bass said:


> its that an imola sticker in the rear window?


 Yes, it is. Great shop.


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice. are you up in MN often?


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)

tobin_bass said:


> Nice. are you up in MN often?


 Once in a while. Not too often.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Super Pro ET - John Atkinson - Blue Ford Cortina Mk1 Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Grey Ford Cortina Mk1 Estate by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Pro ET - Anthony Wilkins - Morris Minor Traveller by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Pontiac Chieftain Safari by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Pontiac Chieftain Safari by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## trexrawr (Apr 10, 2012)

my wagons


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)

FlatBlaack said:


> :beer:
> 
> Same deal, but stock suspension and less HP for me :/
> 
> What are you running for struts/springs?


 Coilovers. It's overbuilt for DD use, but isn't that the way it should be?:beer:


----------



## FlatBlaack (Sep 29, 2011)

El Brando said:


> Coilovers. It's overbuilt for DD use, but isn't that the way it should be?:beer:


 No such thing :laugh: 

Almost done with my 240SX's setup for autocross, the FXT should be getting some more love pretty soon. 140k on the stock struts. :wave:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Just bought a 9-5 Kombi....pics soon!


----------



## Apocalypsox (Apr 12, 2012)

Friend linked me to this thread and told me to post so here I am posting!


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Nice s!!!!


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Local-ish guy picked this up


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

BattleRabbit said:


> \
> 2. Ford Galaxie Wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I was just gonna try and find a '64 country sedan wagon pic. That rag top is crazy.

Edit: Love these wagons soo much. If I ever get another gal, it will probably be a 64 wagon.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

nice updates folks


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

330iZHP said:


>


No offense but as I was scrolling I thought this was an X5. :/


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

interesting take


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

It's not the right height really but the massive width of those rear wheels/tires. What size are they?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> Local-ish guy picked this up


MORE PICS AND INFO PLEASE!!!!

I didn't think they were able to be imported?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

My 9-5 Combi


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> It's not the right height really but the massive width of those rear wheels/tires. What size are they?


19x11 et25 with 285/30s


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

330iZHP said:


>


isn't this the one that has the M5 rear end and manual tramission swapped in? There's lots more goodies if this is the one i read the build thready on. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> Local-ish guy picked this up


 that is awesome.. is it registered in canada? 

oh and new oz wheels for my wagon


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

eurojulien 318is said:


> that is awesome.. is it registered in canada?


 Si senor! It's such a beaut, I wanna see it in person so bad. 

Nice wheels also. :thumbup:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

MRVW00 said:


> MORE PICS AND INFO PLEASE!!!!
> 
> I didn't think they were able to be imported?


 If he posts more I'll be sure to throw some up! 

Canada, 15 year rule.  But that doesn't really matter if you have enough $$$ There's a registered R34 GT-R trolling around.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

beerman2000122 said:


> Real nice wagon and for sale!
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2945386399.html


 My favorite 5 series ever in my opinion!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

cadiburns said:


>


 
A real beauty!!!!!!


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

B5 Avant's > Every other wagon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

MRVW00 said:


> B5 Avant's > Every other wagon


 Nope.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You have to agree that the B5 is a better looking car...I love the Caddy but the usability is much better in the Avant as well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

MRVW00 said:


> You have to agree that the B5 is a better looking car...I love the Caddy but the usability is much better in the Avant as well


 I like the B5, but there's a lot of wagons I like more, including the B7.


----------



## Bakounine (Jul 15, 2002)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> Local-ish guy picked this up


 Raph?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I like the B5, but there's a lot of wagons I like more, including the B7.


 The wagon is the only saving grace of the B7 IMO. :laugh:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

gdown said:


> y'all are slacking. Can't believe that this hasn't been posted:


 This is f-ing hawt! 

Per the rules here's mine


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Just whoring out my daily a little bit.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

my pile


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

Guess I'll play along since I LOVE wagons! 

My first wagon as a DD (until I bought the B5) 
'92 16v 5 speed 



























My former DD (until I got my B4) 
'98 1.8t 5 speed 










My current DD, the Unicorn.... 
'96 TDI 5 speed


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

What is that?^^ Subaru? I am not up on their model range much.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

legacy wagon. looks proper :thumbup:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

359Bailey1320 said:


> isn't this the one that has the M5 rear end and manual tramission swapped in? There's lots more goodies if this is the one i read the build thready on. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Complete m3 brakes. Suspension. Rear.mirrors and exhaust&floorpan

Supercharged stage iii. 6spd

Etc etc etc


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

Updated pic.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

My Variant in Moscow, Russia.

1.


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

2.


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

3.


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

4.


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

question: how come even though you have a bora variant (eu spec i'm assuming), you have a smaller license plate indent area on the hatch? or is it really the jetta 1.8t from the states that you have the badges for? please learn me :beer:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

evosky said:


> question: how come even though you have a bora variant (eu spec i'm assuming), you have a smaller license plate indent area on the hatch? or is it really the jetta 1.8t from the states that you have the badges for? please learn me :beer:


It is a U.S. spec car from U.S. It does have quite a few Euro spec parts on it, in it. The reason why it is being referred to as Bora Variant is because simply abroad they wont know what 2002 Jetta Wagon is. Hatch will be replaced later. I do a little by little as i go there.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

this is my favorite thread on vortex


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

subscribed,..... so much wagon wood,......


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

muh wagon... severely mk4'd.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

found a new love for volvo wagons today, got to see some cool cars in a scene I usually wouldn't travel in.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

A few recent pictures of my grocery getter. Had some problems with the cooling system lately, first a flange broke off from the radiator and the car lost all of it's coolant fluid on the way up the the spectator point at Adenauer Forst @ the Nürburgring on Carfriday, two weeks later the water pump failed... but now it runs fine again, after the whole cooling system has been overhauled ... 






























































































































































































:beer:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

that e36 generation is just so classic. :thumbup: ic:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

evosky said:


> that e36 generation is just so *timeless*. :thumbup: ic:


Corrected!


Wonder if E36 Tourings could be seen in Canada?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the E36 wagon and Ti and yours is one of the best


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Apocalypsox said:


>


Excuse my ignorance but this is the C4 chasis, correct? Was the C4 S6 avant offered in the U.S. ?

Awesome car either way :thumbup:

Edit - just found out it was offered, very cool!


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

This is friggin nice!





Dr.AK said:


>


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had a soft spot for these recently...and actually considering buying one for a daily.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Corrected!
> 
> 
> Wonder if E36 Tourings could be seen in Canada?


Not likely


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

My new '02 Jetta 1.8T - only 80k miles.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

matty_peppers said:


>


Although I consider myself a big Subaru wagon fan boi, there is something about Volvos that always make me stop and stare when I see 'em.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> Although I consider myself a big Subaru wagon fan boi, there is something about Volvos that always make me stop and stare when I see 'em.


Same here, always loved the Volvo wagons wether old and new. I would have probably bought a V70R already if it weren't for TCL's collective knowledge and ability to exploit/expose "quirks" in interesting or desirable cars.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

not repost i hope. and even if it is, i wouldn't expect anyone to complain


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Those old MBZs look phenomenal!


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Saw this boat at the local drags this last weekend. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> there is something about Volvos that always make me stop and stare when I see 'em.


Did someone say Volvo? I was never a huge fan of the diminutive V50 (much prefer the larger V70) but this one looks pretty sharp


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

EUROBORA8V said:


> The Saab Dragon Slayer by wjklos, on Flickr


Lol. Seems like all the '06/'07 SportCombis I see online are blue :sly:.. well, here's my own "kid seats in the back" canyon carver 



















I love, love, love driving this thing. Treated me well so far :thumbup:


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's my car, the one that will change me forever. It makes me never want a sedan or coupe ever for a DD. I'm hoping to try some different wheels this summer. 

240k miles

IMG_6064 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

VW Passat Wagon on Mercedes Benz Wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


Yellow Audi A4 wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


Green Audi RS4 Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


VW Passat Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Green VW Passat Wagon on Grenoble wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


Red Skoda Octavia Wagon on Rotiform wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


Silver VW Passat Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was so happy when they were going to bring this over as a Pontiac....bastards. :banghead:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Did someone say Volvo? I was never a huge fan of the diminutive V50 (much prefer the larger V70) but this one looks pretty sharp


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DarrenW said:


> VW Passat Wagon by retromotoring, on Flickr


Anal?!?!? Serioulsy?!?!? Funny plate :sly:


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Anal?!?!? Serioulsy?!?!? Funny plate :sly:


Ansbach, Bavaria... I've seen ones that are similar from Annaberg-Buchholz (ANA) too but they aren't wagons


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

My grocery getter: 


































Golf Sportwagen.


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

why does it look like a 4x4? And I'm not too fond of the grill. Still a nice wagon though


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Here is one I was looking at buying, but the seller is MIA 













































Diesel!


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

mine


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

invisiblewar said:


> why does it look like a 4x4? And I'm not too fond of the grill. Still a nice wagon though


 That's VW for you. I know somebody who was ticketed for speeding on a military base in a stock Mk4 Golf. On the ticket, the Military Policeman wrote: 

VEHICLE MAKE: VW 
BODY TYPE: SUV 

:screwy: 

Granted, this is a guy from the same unit that insisted my Land Rover Discovery II was made by Toyota.:laugh:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Deserves to be here! 


2013 Audi Allroad by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

Current pic of mine...


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Most recent picture of my wagon being a wagon.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

wasn't sure if these pics got posted in here:


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

My B5 TDI and B6 1.8T


----------



## PeanutGallery (Nov 19, 2007)

My new (and first) wagon: 2012 Acura TSX Sport Wagon - Bellanova White Pearl/Taupe :wave:

Front tag bracket and rear dealer nameplate to be removed ASAP; window tint and roof rack cross bars to follow shortly thereafter. Otherwise likely to remain pretty much stock...


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

PeanutGallery said:


> My new (and first) wagon: 2012 Acura TSX Sport Wagon - Bellanova White Pearl/Taupe :wave:
> 
> Front tag bracket and rear dealer nameplate to be removed ASAP; window tint and roof rack cross bars to follow shortly thereafter. Otherwise likely to remain pretty much stock...


I really like the TSX wagon - a little tight inside but I am sure it will be a 100% great and reliable driver

enjoy


----------



## 321G60 (Jan 10, 2002)

Here's my '85 Toyota Cressida wagon with 120k miles, 18" Work wheels, willwood brakes and coil overs


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

321G60 said:


> Here's my '85 Toyota Cressida wagon with 120k miles, 18" Work wheels, willwood brakes and coil overs


very cool

what motor? any rear and interior shots? engine shots?


----------



## 321G60 (Jan 10, 2002)

330iZHP said:


> very cool
> 
> what motor? any rear and interior shots? engine shots?



Thanks 

Stock 5m motor/tranny (2JZ-GTE soon), stock rear end.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

something different Peugeot 505


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

My wagon


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

Saw this is Sweden last week. drool


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

300hp (estimated) and 31mpg's


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous car! :thumbup: More info on mods?


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

mike minnillo said:


> Gorgeous car! :thumbup: More info on mods?



Cut springs and BBS replicas


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I love mine! Just picked it up last Monday. I ordered some goodies, like OE Xenons (GTI), OE Interior bling (Chrome swiches), Touring Kit, 17" Sparco wheels, and sticky summer tires.


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

BagelConsultant said:


> Cut springs and BBS replicas


Ah you got me...and I stamped the springs/struts with Bilstein PSS10, the wheels with BBS, the supercharger with ESS, the cams with Shrick, the brakes with Stoptech....and so on and so on

oh yea, and the custom bodywork with cardboard


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> Ah you got me...and I stamped the springs/struts with Bilstein PSS10, the wheels with BBS, the supercharger with ESS, the cams with Shrick, the brakes with Stoptech....and so on and so on
> 
> oh yea, and the custom bodywork with cardboard


Damn! Nice parts. I bet you get tons of road head in that thing :thumbup:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

NoXenons said:


> Damn! Nice parts. I bet you get tons of road head in that thing :thumbup:


i didnt - and i was being sarcastic back


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Sick Bimmer!


We need more of E46 Tourings and C5 AVANTS


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Sick Bimmer!
> 
> 
> We need more of E46 Tourings and C5 AVANTS


here is another pic of my supercharged 325xiT.. now on H&R coils









and doesn't everybody know that when you drive an e46 wagon you've long given up on ever getting road head :facepalm:



lawl


----------



## ODEL (Oct 27, 2009)

My 03 Jetta wagon.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Cleaned my car up Saturday and snapped a few pics before I lost all daylight.


----------



## fwordm3 (Aug 25, 2012)

This is my 'individual' Atlantis metallic e36 Touring that has had a little time spent on it, a few pics:




























Live in England and owned it for 6 years.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

330iZHP said:


>


Roof rack delete? is there special channel strips for it or did you cover the bolt holes?


----------



## Ender_ (Mar 16, 2011)

fwordm3 said:


> This is my 'individual' Atlantis metallic e36 Touring that has had a little time spent on it, a few pics:
> 
> Live in England and owned it for 6 years.


Wow, amazing car and welcome to The Car Lounge!:thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

The kids:










And since my older pic links seem to be broken, some from the past...





































And not mine but just beautiful:


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

Something I will never get to experience no matter how bad I want it:

Twin Turbo, 6 Speed, diesel, RHD, Saab Sportwagon.










I hate my life. Hahaha.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

The blue E36 and E46 wagons on this page are Dream Car material. :thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

saw this at the Patriot Place car show this week....mmmmmmm


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

My new to me daily I just picked up for a song.... Nothing special VR 5spd, though goodies are on the horizon. Right now, I'm just in the process of fixing all the stupid crap the PO broke.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

This is the only thread I am subscribed to here. 

Installed Koni coil-overs yesterday. Thinking about putting some 17" OZ Ultraleggeras on it wrapped in some sticky summers. Georgia weather allows year long summer tires.


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

*My Baby...*

M3 V8 DCT TOURER:snowcool:

































M3 3.2 EVO TOURER..:laugh:
Iphone pics..:thumbdown:
























:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

e36 touring


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

My 9-5 Aero


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Might as well... my lightly modified 2.0T SEL :heart:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

ironmule said:


> Roof rack delete? is there special channel strips for it or did you cover the bolt holes?


BMW sells a kit that replaces the slats and covers the holes - but the flaps over the holes allow for a BMW roof rack to be bolted on - just like on a sedan or coupe


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> BMW sells a kit that replaces the slats and covers the holes - but the flaps over the holes allow for a BMW roof rack to be bolted on - just like on a sedan or coupe


was going to do this to mine but they bought out the lower roof rails in 2010 so fiited them.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Aonarch said:


>


Is that fertilizer?:sly:


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

@63np 

car is awesome... well done man!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My '73 Gran Torino Wagon - stripped down 302 and a shot C4, hasn't been running since 1980. 

















Also have a 2000 BMW 540i wagon but no pics


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

neondesert.tumblr.com


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

330iZHP said:


>


LOVE THIS CAR....


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon - pearl white - fvl by Pat Durkin - Orange County, CA, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

And I came.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

eurojulien 318is said:


> doesn't everybody know that when you drive an e46 wagon you've long given up on ever getting road head :facepalm:


they all want to get in the back...


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

330iZHP said:


>


Best E46 Estate/Touring/Wagon that Exists.. Period.... 

Anyone that doesn't agree. =:screwy:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

63np said:


> Best E36 Estate/Touring/Wagon that Exists.. Period....
> 
> Anyone that doesn't agree. =:screwy:


I do not agree for the following reasons:

1. That is not an E36.
2. This is better:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My baby - 2013 Audi allroad


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

How is that car better - it is sub par on so many levels




VadGTI said:


> I do not agree for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. That is not an E36.
> 2. This is better:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

330iZHP said:


> How is that car better - it is sub par on so many levels


Why is it sub-par?

I happen to like the OEM-ness of it, the S54 swap, the interior swap, the welding in of the M3 floor, etc.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Why do you people quote the same damn pictures that have been posted hundreds of times? 

Delete the pictures, quote the words.

:banghead:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> Why is it sub-par?
> 
> I happen to like the OEM-ness of it, the S54 swap, the interior swap, the welding in of the M3 floor, etc.


mine has the complete M3 front and rear suspension, diff, subframe, rear floor, rear quarters, all metal, euro m3 cats, m3 exhaust, etc

Oh well, if you want a poorly done swap that has CEL and electrical issues in a 323...


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

MKV Aaron said:


> Why do you people quote the same damn pictures that have been posted hundreds of times?
> 
> Delete the pictures, quote the words.
> 
> :banghead:


cry me a river


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

330iZHP said:


> mine has the complete M3 front and rear suspension, diff, subframe, rear floor, rear quarters, all metal, euro m3 cats, m3 exhaust, etc


Does it have an S54?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Stage III twinscrew M54 330 6spd

430hp at the wheels - at least 150 more than S54


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

330iZHP said:


> Stage III twinscrew M54 330 6spd
> 
> 430hp at the wheels - at least 150 more than S54


No S54, no care.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

330iZHP said:


> Stage III twinscrew M54 330 6spd
> 
> 430hp at the wheels - at least 150 more than S54


Don't sweat it. The fact that Vad doesn't like your car is a compliment.


----------



## cp16V (Nov 29, 2005)

Just picked one up. Enjoying it so far...


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

patrickvr6 said:


> Don't sweat it. The fact that Vad doesn't like your car is a compliment.


Too clean, not enough questionable title issues.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Ex VR6 turned TDI:









Another ex-VR6, turned TDI









and more often than not, this is how the inside of our shop looks like, full of wagons.


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> mine has the complete M3 front and rear suspension, diff, subframe, rear floor, rear quarters, all metal, euro m3 cats, m3 exhaust, etc
> 
> Oh well, if you want a poorly done swap that has CEL and electrical issues in a 323...





330iZHP said:


> Stage III twinscrew M54 330 6spd
> 
> 430hp at the wheels - at least 150 more than S54


I must admit, my E90 & E36 wagons are full M3 Everthing and a lot of people like that but your wagon is amazing and doesn't need the S54, the attention to detail very tasteful mods, the stance is another level and so is the workmanship.
regards
Your number 1 fan..

my babes..
still work in progress, suspension being fitted nxt week.








& allways on going..

















thread
http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=492494&page=20


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

patrickvr6 said:


> Don't sweat it. The fact that Vad doesn't like your car is a compliment.


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*5000cs*

old and lifted the way they were designed to be.. cant wait for snow


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

damn -both are great looking

If I had picked up an E91 and a wrecked M3 I was going to do the full swap




63np said:


> I must admit, my E90 & E36 wagons are full M3 Everthing and a lot of people like that but your wagon is amazing and doesn't need the S54, the attention to detail very tasteful mods, the stance is another level and so is the workmanship.
> regards
> Your number 1 fan..
> 
> ...


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

Life is good!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

63np said:


> I must admit, my E90 & E36 wagons are full M3 Everthing and a lot of people like that but your wagon is amazing and doesn't need the S54, the attention to detail very tasteful mods, the stance is another level and so is the workmanship.
> regards
> Your number 1 fan..
> 
> ...


Wow...



Wow...




Speechless...


You really need to make a separate thread.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't believe I just founf this amazing thread!! Here's mine :beer:


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread needs more BMW Wagonage. Dunno if this was posted yet.

Lots of build details starting after the pics I posted from this page:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...I&ps=63&clkid=119654462303825247&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

angryman11111 said:


>


Park Slope?


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

The car is distracting... 










Out of the pages I looked in (about half), I'd say this is the one that makes me the most excited about Avants/Wagons/Estates/Etc...










And my contribution...


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

All aboard the Fail Wagon! :wave:


Gang$ta Whip!?! by sina.pour, on Flickr


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's mine! Nothing special, just a stock 1.8t B5. Getting my foot in the door here. Sorry for the crappy cell pic.


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

prodigy_g60 said:


> My new ride because wagons are the best:beer:


out with the old in with the new


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

330iZHP and 63np, you guys are repping some serious wagon shizzle. Nice rides!! Here's my contribution: 2003 525iT Sport 5-speed. All stock for now, but I have plans...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My dad's 2000 540i wagon with sport package. 172,000 miles


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd rather see your SC... @Mr. K


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

Fortythreepercent said:


> I'd rather see your SC... @Mr. K


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Satisfied. Very satisfied... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Booster said:


>


I always considered getting a Legacy GT wagon. I really like the twists - looks very nice


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

Mr K said:


> 330iZHP and 63np, you guys are repping some serious wagon shizzle. Nice rides!! Here's my contribution: 2003 525iT Sport 5-speed. All stock for now, but I have plans...
> 
> Thanks for the comment...
> Love your E39, 5 speed aswell...:thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Flamesuit on

While i am posting a hatch and not a wagon, it sorta is a 5 door.... Just want to share this new ride of mine overseas with the cool crowd in this thread.

If you guys think that it is a major violation of the thread started by myself, i will take the photo down.


2008 VW Polo 9n3 1.4 TDI 5 speed (just got the turbo rebuild).


Polo в Тульской Области by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

*BMW E36 Montego Blue*

Here mine 325 Tds. It was fully restored.

Before restoration:
































































The restoration:


















































































































































































































































































































Te final result:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

dimarello said:


> Here mine 325 Tds. It was fully restored.


Dayum!! Came out awesome! Now time to get rid of those steelies.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome restoration. Did you have any mechanical work done or just paint work?


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

mike minnillo said:


> Dayum!! Came out awesome! Now time to get rid of those steelies.


Now the interior is being restored and after some alpina 18' wheels will come!


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

Shmi said:


> Awesome restoration. Did you have any mechanical work done or just paint work?


Just paint job, there's not too many things to do with a diesel engine but i'll replace all the important parts (mechanical).
Soon the interior will be finished. I'll post here some photos.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

picked this up almost a month ago :beer: 08 3.6 4motion loaded


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That's _exactly_ what I want next, minus the Tiptronic. Real solid Pwagon! :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Amazing 325 TDS. How is the powertrain? Is it more reliable than V.A.G. 2.5 TDI?


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Amazing 325 TDS. How is the powertrain? Is it more reliable than V.A.G. 2.5 TDI?


V.A.G impresses from 0-100kmh and BMW start showing the power from 100 and on..
Mine has automatic gear box and with the sport selector it is really impressive. This was the fastest diesel engine at that time. 
Both are amazing engines but also fragile.

If i had to choose between a 325 tds or a 2.5TDI (same year) i would probably choose the 325 tds.
Not saying that is better but i prefer BMW!


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

330iZHP said:


> I always considered getting a Legacy GT wagon. I really like the twists - looks very nice


Much appreciated... Haven't seen it done before, so I thought I would try it out... I think they look pretty clean... Just need to find decent decals for the caps... I'm keeping the streak going of different branded OEM/OEM-style wheels on my car... (had A8 wheels on my mkIV and Alphards on my old Passat wagon)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Replaced our 2008 328xi wagon with this 2011 328i wagon. Didn't need AWD any more since we moved to FL. Also wanted to get an auto since much of our driving is now city driving. Car has most of the same options as our 2008 including sport package. And it seems faster too. Perhaps because there is less drive line power loss with RWD versus AWD. Perhaps because the auto is smart enough to select the proper gear for the acceleration we want.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Pure happiness this brings me.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

And this gives me hope...


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I could live (wherever you are) in FL with that background. Tampa was complete **** when I lived there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fortythreepercent said:


> I could live (wherever you are) in FL with that background. Tampa was complete **** when I lived there.


That was taken in Estero, FL on the way back from the dealer where we bought the car, not the Tampa area. Although there are some nice areas around Tampa/St. Pete.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Love this thread! My '05 BEW Jetta wagon.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

spockcat said:


> That was taken in Estero, FL on the way back from the dealer where we bought the car, not the Tampa area. Although there are some nice areas around Tampa/St. Pete.


Suppose I could have been more clear. I lived in Tampa, and I knew that wasn't in Tampa.


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Replaced our 2008 328xi wagon with this 2011 328i wagon. Didn't need AWD any more since we moved to FL. Also wanted to get an auto since much of our driving is now city driving. Car has most of the same options as our 2008 including sport package. And it seems faster too. Perhaps because there is less drive line power loss with RWD versus AWD. Perhaps because the auto is smart enough to select the proper gear for the acceleration we want.


It is impossible to find a 328i wagon where I live. I do not think I have ever saw one at are local BMW dealership. I hope with the next gen one they make sure dealerships carry a few on the lot.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:heart::heart:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

50fridge said:


> It is impossible to find a 328i wagon where I live. I do not think I have ever saw one at are local BMW dealership. I hope with the next gen one they make sure dealerships carry a few on the lot.


There were 3 slightly used ones within 200 miles of Tampa. Two were BMW corporate vehicles that were at one dealer (although different locations). Tried to deal on both of them but the dealership was a bit flaky. I was told one was wholesaled the day I arrived to look at it. The other was transferred from one dealer lot to another and they jacked up the price by $5k. Naturally I walked on that one.

This one was a year older than the other two but has more options/packages and fewer miles. 

When you do a nationwide search for 328i wagons it seems they are mainly in the south and in CA. And they are outnumbered by AWD versions by about 3 to 1.


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

330iZHP said:


>


this deserves a repost. still my favorite one in this thread.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mike minnillo said:


> Dayum!! Came out awesome! Now time to get rid of those steelies.





dimarello said:


> Now the interior is being restored and after some alpina 18' wheels will come!


make sure to add it to the E36 thread when you're done


----------



## hardingsan (Oct 27, 2008)

the focus is one of the few places where i actually prefer the hatch to the wagon.


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

*Interiors*

Hello Guys!

The Montego Touring has the interiors almost finished. 

Here are some photos of today, but friday updated and decent photos will come.

Hope you enjoy!


































































The bonnet badge arrived and here's in the right place!









Comments are welcome!


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

alexislow said:


> this deserves a repost. still my favorite one in this thread.


I agree, however I wish those wheels were about 2" smaller in diameter.


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)

spockcat said:


> There were 3 slightly used ones within 200 miles of Tampa. Two were BMW corporate vehicles that were at one dealer (although different locations). Tried to deal on both of them but the dealership was a bit flaky. I was told one was wholesaled the day I arrived to look at it. The other was transferred from one dealer lot to another and they jacked up the price by $5k. Naturally I walked on that one.
> 
> This one was a year older than the other two but has more options/packages and fewer miles.
> 
> When you do a nationwide search for 328i wagons it seems they are mainly in the south and in CA. And they are outnumbered by AWD versions by about 3 to 1.


BMW really should advertise the new 328i wagon when it comes out next year in the US. Besides car enthusiast no one knows it exist. They could do an advertisement showing it out handle and out perform SUV and Crossovers while getting better gas mileage. Also they should say crossovers are for old people and women and real men drive wagons.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> :heart::heart:
> Focus wagon


very nice.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

See here gents, I just upped the ante...

Link to full Stance Works article: http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/06/the-best-of-its-kind-halfdan-vatns-schulz-bmw-e28-touring/
-


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

Fortythreepercent said:


> See here gents, I just upped the ante...
> 
> Link to full Stance Works article: http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/06/the-best-of-its-kind-halfdan-vatns-schulz-bmw-e28-touring/
> -


That looks great.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Absolutely, that's really a great looking estate. Not to mention a great re-build.


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

I love seeing any uncared for car getting a dose of new life ... that's really awesome what they did with it too.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Contribution.









--


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

This B5 RS4 Avant is unreal! These videos have been around for years and and years, but this thread is perfect for a re-post! 

http://youtu.be/j4L_Exa_pzA


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

I got some new shoes for mine.


IMG_8918 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

my completely boring, totally reliable kidbus.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ I like. :thumbup:


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

Spotted this in Mainz.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Fortythreepercent said:


> See here gents, I just upped the ante...
> 
> Link to full Stance Works article: http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/06/the-best-of-its-kind-halfdan-vatns-schulz-bmw-e28-touring/
> -


Dear God! :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I have such a deep-love for the B5 RS4, it's got to be my non-super car dream car for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Audi of America brought out a B8 RS4 Avant in the flesh to our local C&C yesterday, insider info tells me that this thing has been greenlighted for NA sales next year



















and Scott Keogh (AoA Pres) taking the RS4 back


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

whats the deal with the single lens on the RS4?


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Jesus **** I want that RS4....

Lens looks like either the sun/light is catching it just right to reflect like that, or possibly it's the hazards which are separate from the turn-signal? I'm just taking a guess...


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

evosky said:


> Audi of America brought out a B8 RS4 Avant in the flesh to our local C&C yesterday, insider info tells me that this thing has been greenlighted for NA sales next year


This will be the greatest car to hit the streets in 2013 in my humble opinion.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

blackohio said:


> whats the deal with the single lens on the RS4?


i believe that's for the night vision.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

blackohio said:


> whats the deal with the single lens on the RS4?


they had the flashers on


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

evosky said:


> they had the flashers on


he's referring to the first picture in your series where the passenger side mesh has a "lense" placed in the middle.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

n0rdicalex. said:


> he's referring to the first picture in your series where the passenger side mesh has a "lense" placed in the middle.


ah, yeah that's for night vision :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Mine in Glut Orange or 997 Porsche GT3 RS Green.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

evosky said:


> ah, yeah that's for night vision :thumbup:


Nope










> For greater safety and convenience, particularly on motorways and main roads the optional Audi active lane assist helps you stay in lane with gentle pulses through the steering wheel. Active lane assist is available on the new Audi RS 4 Avant.
> 
> Using a tiny image recognition camera which watches the lane markings on either side of the car the system knows if you veer too far right or left and you’re in danger and vibrates the steering wheel to alert you. If you change lanes using your indicators, the system knows that’s safe and temporarily switches itself off.
> 
> ...


http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/rs/rs4-avant/driver-aids-and-comfort.html


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

gambit420s said:


> Nope
> http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/rs/rs4-avant/driver-aids-and-comfort.html


ah good correction. the night vision camera would be mounted inside the Audi rings, but dont think it's available on the RS4 Avant


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

blackohio said:


> my completely boring, totally reliable kidbus.


I love your car man, so simple and clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

You guys arent gonna like mine


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

mistral938 said:


> You guys arent gonna like mine


Wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

That's ****ing bad ass. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


> I got some new shoes for mine.


Looks great!!




mistral938 said:


> You guys arent gonna like mine


Your right.

I bet your really retaining the smooth Mercedes ride with that broken suspension you have there.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

dude, your merc estate is badass!


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

mistral938 said:


> You guys arent gonna like mine


Untrue. I dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Put new suspension on mine over the weekend.


















The stock suspension was definitely done after 130k miles.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

subbing to this. I ****ing love wagons!


----------



## T.Pego (Aug 29, 2005)

this thread makes me wish i had bought a wagon b5.5 instead of sedan...


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

naiku said:


> Put new suspension on mine over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful. if only i could have convinced my wife to get an avant. she has a white sedan  i also just bought coilovers for my wagon


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Shtbox said:


> beautiful.


Thanks  I think once I get the windows tinted I am going to be done with the exterior.



Shtbox said:


> if only i could have convinced my wife to get an avant. she has a white sedan  i also just bought coilovers for my wagon


My wife needed a little convincing, but not much. Happy to have gotten coilovers on mine now, and removed the enormous wheel gap it had previously.


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

dimarello said:


> Here mine 325 Tds. It was fully restored.
> 
> The final result:


 
The interior:




































































































Just need a full cleaning!!


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

dimarello said:


> The interior:
> 
> thousands of terrible pictures showing the same thing
> 
> Just need a full cleaning!!


please, STOP bombing this thread with tons of terrible pictures showing the same thing...2 or 3 could have showed everything just fine.


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

Shtbox said:


> please, STOP bombing this thread with tons of terrible pictures showing the same thing...2 or 3 could have showed everything just fine.


Ok, ask the administrators to delete the post, no problem for me:wave:


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah dude just make your own thread with build progress if you want to pic dump. Link it here along with a couple pictures.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Ugh, that car is the _very-definition_ of tacky.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Ugh, that car is the _very-definition_ of tacky.


Post something better or STFU.

New wheels on my wagon.


IMG_9055 by willtel, on Flickr


IMG_9049 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Fortythreepercent said:


> See here gents, I just upped the ante...
> 
> Link to full Stance Works article: http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/06/the-best-of-its-kind-halfdan-vatns-schulz-bmw-e28-touring/
> -


holy ****...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

wow, and he DRIVES IT:


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

ouch on the rear quarter


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

damn, i love wagons. I finally got another car. Nothing much, but it will be a work in progress for a long time.


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

My avant is disgusting right now but Ill take a couple pics tomorrow.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

patrickvr6 said:


> Post something better or STFU.


And his trusty mate, who I assume is waiting on his box-o-M-badges, chimes in. 

Sod-off ya' wanker. :thumbup:


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

My "Wagon Bros" group

http://www.facebook.com/groups/271026116319198/?fref=ts

And my pretty standard issue e46 *auto, bleh* wagon

The wheels are from an e46 sport sedan - same size - 17x7. Nothing fancy. Would like a 330i + manually tranny swap in the future, since the parts are dirt cheap now!


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

patrickvr6 said:


> Post something better or STFU.
> 
> New wheels on my wagon.


Looks Great! What size are those CH's? 18x8s? Stock sport suspension?

Edit: Loving the blacked out window trim too!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

WagonHatch said:


> Looks Great! What size are those CH's? 18x8s? Stock sport suspension?
> 
> Edit: Loving the blacked out window trim too!


Yes, 18x8s with the sport package. I think I'll bump the rears out a little with some spacers.

Thanks!


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread needed some more LGT


The Flame by camflan, on Flickr


Subaru Legacy GT by camflan, on Flickr


Subaru Legacy GT by camflan, on Flickr


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I _don't_ hate this.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

P.s.
http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/26135017.jpg


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

damn that is perfect


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

indeed that is awesome. did USA not get the wagon? that picture made me look at the current prices these things go for used. cant find a wagon though 

updated pictures of mine kind of. lowered it, did a quick test fit for the new wheels. spacers and new bolts needed for the front as they dont clear the calipers, should be here monday. i have off tuesday so i should be able to clean the car up a bit, throw the spacers on and snap some pictures  (assuming its decent weather)


















heres how it sits currently, raised it up a bit so when the coilovers settle it will be at a reasonable height.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

wagon...shooting brake...whatever. i'll take one.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Just saw pics of this for the first time


----------



## DiabloNJ (Oct 6, 2004)

naiku said:


> Put new suspension on mine over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension is this? We're at 125k on the avant, driving it lately feels more like navigating a sea fairing vessel rather than a german sport wagon. Looking to close up some wheel gap but retain a close to stock ride.


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^ omg.....look at day azz....I'm in love!!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mike minnillo said:


> Just saw pics of this for the first time


Is that a PS or awsome bodywork?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

You might like the build video then:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Not my style, but god-damn.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Spotted on Tumblr...


So the same guy bitching about pictures of an e36 touring on the last page posts a Lamborghini in a wagon thread...:banghead: Good job.


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

That avant need to be an inch/inch and a half less wide in the rear.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

had it a month and loving it


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

patrickvr6 said:


> So the same guy bitching about pictures of an e36 touring on the last page posts a Lamborghini in a wagon thread...:banghead: Good job.


Yeah, that E36 looked tacky as hell. My mistake for posting that pic this thread however, you're a keen one.

You wanker.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm thinking about taking this one for a test drive. What are some things I should look for and ask about?

http://www.edmunds.com/inventory/us...ies&year=2009&defaultType=&mode=&invtype=USED


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

bastion72 said:


> I'm thinking about taking this one for a test drive. What are some things I should look for and ask about?


ask them where the dipstick is

:laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

330iZHP said:


> Is that a PS or awsome bodywork?


I played with that car's air ride controls from an iPhone at SEMA. That's exactly how it looks in person.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Shtbox said:


> ask them where the dipstick is
> 
> :laugh:


Care to explain?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

bastion72 said:


> Care to explain?


there likely isnt one - none of the late model BMWs have a dipstick


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

330iZHP said:


> there likely isnt one - none of the late model BMWs have a dipstick


Oh...thanks for the explanation, because I would have looked and looked while either they laughed or helped me look.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

16v said:


> had it a month and loving it


Oooh... pretty. I've been seeing a white Allroad around my neck of the woods a lot lately. Want one so bad!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Arsigi said:


> Oooh... pretty. I've been seeing a white Allroad around my neck of the woods a lot lately. Want one so bad!


I like them as well but I can't get over the fact that they're automatic.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Picked up mine today










Ford Focus 1.6 EcoBoost (150hp), with all kinds of extras


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

bastion72 said:


> I like them as well but I can't get over the fact that they're automatic.


Oh, that's the only option? That is too bad. 



Orjan said:


> Ford Focus 1.6 EcoBoost (150hp), with all kinds of extras


Ooh, that is nice! I have been really liking the new Focus sedan and hatchback... didn't even know about the wagon, though I'd be willing to guess that it will never be seen over here in the US.


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

My E36 touring new Alpina wheels!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

the wheels look great but they look really hard to clean


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Our new-to-us 2008 Passat 3.6 4motion w/sport package:










We've had it for about two months and love everything about it (except maybe the more frequent trips to the gas pump :laugh: ).


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

how mine sits now (i've lowered the front a hair after this picture):


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Yeah, that E36 looked tacky as hell. My mistake for posting that pic this thread however, you're a keen one.
> 
> You wanker.


link? more pics? build thread?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

71DubBugBug said:


> link? more pics? build thread?


There's a name on the picture. I got this in 3 clicks: http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/06/vegas-lights-the-rotiform-audi-allroad-on-sjcs/




















I also found this:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

I wish we got E36 tourings here  

I snapped some decent winter shots of my E34 I'll have to post up soon.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

If that's the old DubKorps B5 RS4 rep, it's a super solid build. Followed it back to FL from SoWo 08. Good guys too. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

I ****ing love this. :thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ B5 RS4 Avant :drool:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Rascal04 said:


>


 what wheels are those? they look pretty wide


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

71DubBugBug said:


> what wheels are those? they look pretty wide


 Custom made Rotiform Monoblock VCE. I don't know what size.


----------



## ajd187 (Feb 6, 2012)

bastion72 said:


>


 Cool idea, but oh me oh my those wheels are ****ing hideous and stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

My Unicorn: 


















Yes, she has three pedals:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

inquisitive said:


> My Unicorn:


 Nice! It's the color that made me fall in love with Audi/VW.


----------



## gordkoff (Aug 16, 2010)

An oldie I found the other day of a wagon a buddy built.


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

bastion72 said:


> Nice! It's the color that made me fall in love with Audi/VW.


 Awesome. It's definitely one of those love it or hate it type colors. 

I am sure you can guess which side I am on


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

I always wondered what had happened to that wagon. I could drive that thing into the abyss.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

bombardi said:


> I always wondered what had happened to that wagon. I could drive that thing into the abyss.


 that doesnt sound good 

Am I not getting your point?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

RPI Equipped and their Allroad. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

seriously love the allroad 

that last pic looks perfect, just like the Swiss Alps! is that Washington state?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Orjan said:


> Picked up mine today
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Wish, really really wish, we got that here. It would make me most happy. I do not want an Escape and I do not want an Explorer. This would fit the bill 100%


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

This is just the bricks!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Fortythreepercent said:


> This is just the bricks!


 I don't know what that means, but I think I agree. :laugh:


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Ahhh Ron! Haven't seen you around in a while! Good to see you still aboard the board. 

-Dag


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Rascal04 said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Seriously bad ass. :thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

330iZHP said:


>





mikegilbert said:


>


Those rears are so nice.


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Now _this_ is the proper way to go about making an M-style 3-series estate. Not that hack's m-badge-tastic E36 that was plastered all over the pages prior. 

Learn son, learn.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Now _this_ is the proper way to go about making an M-style 3-series estate. Not that hack's m-badge-tastic E36 that was plastered all over the pages prior.
> 
> Learn son, learn.


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

330iZHP said:


>


Oh my  :heart:


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had her for three years, but I never bothered to post pics until now. She looks good but far from perfect. Theres always something else to fix on these cars though..


----------



## Fortythreepercent (Oct 19, 2012)

Class, class, class....


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

i took a whole bunch of shots but im such a crappy shooter/editer. this is the only shot worth posting  hopefully sunday i can get some practice in, supposed to be real warm!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Shtbox said:


> i took a whole bunch of shots but im such a crappy shooter/editer. this is the only shot worth posting  hopefully sunday i can get some practice in, supposed to be real warm!


looks great


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fortythreepercent said:


> Class, class, class....


I thought this stance thing was the new rice? When someone says class i think of a 60s grand touring car,and the guy driving it in a really nice suit and leather driving glows


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Well, I guess I get to be part of the club with my new Outback. Not sure how I feel about that....


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

Goat said:


> I've had her for three years, but I never bothered to post pics until now. She looks good but far from perfect. Theres always something else to fix on these cars though..


I would love to see more photos of the interior, especially the front of those A8!

I had a pair way back when and was planning on putting them into my S4... Never got around to getting them to the upholstery shop or painting the back....


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heffernan said:


> Mine


Love the white! That's not stock ride height is it?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

AndyTR32 said:


> Love the white! That's not stock ride height is it?


No. Lifted with Subtle Solutions spacers, King springs and KYB struts and shocks.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heffernan said:


> No. Lifted with Subtle Solutions spacers, King springs and KYB struts and shocks.


It looks very much at home in that stance.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## SSILVER88 (May 17, 2011)

Man I really hate all you Avant owners out there.

What I really mean is that I am super jealous of all of you


----------



## jason.lee (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's my current wagon, Blackula.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Rascal04 said:


>


Yes please


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Saw this in another thread:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Whisp (Dec 25, 2004)

taking the roof rails off makes so much a difference


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My ride


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The ALLROAD is HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Picked this up over the weekend


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

bubbagti said:


> Picked this up over the weekend


 :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's one of my wife's wagon


----------



## Mr. H2O WERKS (Jan 14, 2013)

My wife's wagen for 10yrs and 220k miles.


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

I am always impressed with this thread!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Picked this up today off Ebay to tide me over until my S6 shows up, since I sold my S4:










2003 5-spd Passat GL w/ 125k


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

New rollers on my S6, photos courtesy of Aaron OK.



















I love them. :heart:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Took off my winter wheels and thought I would try something new...


----------



## Steelman's TSI (May 2, 2012)

timmiller05 said:


> Took off my winter wheels and thought I would try something new...


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Some sick stuff in here! I love wagons. I currently have an 04 V70R with a few mods and my main project, a 99 BMW E39 528it "individual" car which was custom ordered from the factory in mojave metallic brown. I have everything I need to finish my swap. Thomson GMPP LSX 427 with CTSVC acc kit, E67 standalone ECU kit, custom long tube headers, Comp cam, springs and rockers, Tremec Magnum trans, Fortune auto coilovers, Shroeder 1.5" sway bar and many more bits.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

I actually got groceries in the Avant the other night :laugh:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

borapumpkin said:


> or this


Loving this!!


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

That white Allroad is hot like fire! I really hope Audi offers the TDI in the '14 model... If so, count me in!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

seadoo2006 said:


> I actually got groceries in the Avant the other night :laugh:


I'm going to go out on a limb and say yopu like pepsi..... :laugh:


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

timmiller05 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say yopu like pepsi..... :laugh:


Well, yes, but when Giant Eagle runs 4 6-packs of bottles for $11 or 2 24-packs of cans for $10, you jump on that deal. I drink about a bottle a day, so that's about a months worth of caffeine for me.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahhhh, I wish I bought myself a wagon...


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

*My touring*


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Never seen those seats before. Were they offered in the E36 or did you swap them? Love the car btw.


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

RVAE34 said:


> Never seen those seats before. Were they offered in the E36 or did you swap them? Love the car btw.


Those are the original m packet seats but refurbished with new leather.
Thanks


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I like those much better than the vader seats.


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

RVAE34 said:


> I like those much better than the vader seats.


In my opinion vader look great but only in coupé models.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

RVAE34 said:


>


Speechless....Build thread available?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1904279-E39-touring-LS-swap-project

I am going to put one together here soon as well.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I dream of building one of these... and yes, keeping the 323i badge on the back.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

RVAE34 said:


> Some sick stuff in here! I love wagons. I currently have an 04 V70R with a few mods and my main project, a 99 BMW E39 528it "individual" car which was custom ordered from the factory in mojave metallic brown. I have everything I need to finish my swap. Thomson GMPP LSX 427 with CTSVC acc kit, E67 standalone ECU kit, custom long tube headers, Comp cam, springs and rockers, Tremec Magnum trans, Fortune auto coilovers, Shroeder 1.5" sway bar and many more bits.


****ing killing it :thumbup: Winning are you, sir.


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1904279-E39-touring-LS-swap-project
> 
> I am going to put one together here soon as well.


I've been watching your build thread on bf.c....crazy stuff man, crazy stuff. Keep up the phenominal work. You and hon2bmw will have the finest tourings out there.

Here's mine and a buddies.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the touring love, everyone!! I have my eyes on my next addition as well. 95 Volvo T5-R estate in cream yellow. The unicorn. There is 1 locally and he is almost ready to cave. Have wanted one since the year I got my license when there was one new on the local Volvo lot in 95.


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

sold this...









and bought this 6MT w/ blue alcantara 









Ill take some better shots once I get it all cleaned up


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ hmmmmm color of the S4 is better for sure but the new body A4 avants are so damn sexy! Nice cars either way :thumbup:


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

RVAE34 said:


> I have my eyes on my next addition as well. 95 Volvo T5-R estate in cream yellow. The unicorn. There is 1 locally and he is almost ready to cave. Have wanted one since the year I got my license when there was one new on the local Volvo lot in 95.


One of my dream cars, it's on my list as well, just impossible to find one to even purchase it


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am not sure I will actually buy it when he does sell as I plan on moving this year. If I don't, I will keep this thread in mind and pass his contact info to you. Or shoot me a PM with your info.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love^


----------



## Steelman's TSI (May 2, 2012)

My contribution....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

This Page is kicking ass!!


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

IMG_9976 by So Lens, on Flickr



IMG_9791 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_9818 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_9989 by So Lens, on Flickr


IMG_9960 by So Lens, on Flickr


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Stop it, So...

Seriously....

drooooooooool


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

Booster said:


> Stop it, So...
> 
> Seriously....
> 
> drooooooooool


why would I stop?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

so gti said:


> IMG_9818 by So Lens, on Flickr


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Ordered a White Gold Metallic Tiguan S with 6mt over the weekend. A 2014 model with an updated 2.0TSI. It is very wagonish to me. Can i post here when i get it? I mean i do currently have a wagon and 2 hatches. Oh and i created this thread.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

So my W124 is gone.  

But does this qualify? I can't really think of it as anything other than a wagon or perhaps a shooting/golfing brake. It's not a hatchback because it doesn't have a hatch. What think you, Loungers? 

 
Mini Cooper S Clubman by geofftii2002, on Flickr 

 
Mini Cooper S Clubman by geofftii2002, on Flickr 


*EDIT:* Yes, I'm picwhoring in a major way. I just love this little sucker! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

geofftii2002 said:


> So my W124 is gone.
> 
> But does this qualify? I can't really think of it as anything other than a wagon or perhaps a shooting/golfing brake. It's not a hatchback because it doesn't have a hatch. What think you, Loungers?
> 
> ...


 I would call that a wagon. Might be one of the smallest made today.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Booster said:


>


 I really hate to thread jack such a wonderful thread but how is your subi compared to your old 330i? I'm planning on selling my Bimmer and getting something AWD and the Legacy GT is on my list of possible replacements.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

01tj said:


> I really hate to thread jack such a wonderful thread but how is your subi compared to your old 330i? I'm planning on selling my Bimmer and getting something AWD and the Legacy GT is on my list of possible replacements.


 Im interested in them too :beer:


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

A little less SUV, a lot more touring wagon! 

 

 



Some pics from Japan... shot on my Nokia 920 sorry for the bad quality/yes that's a phone camera! 

 

 

Love that duckbill wing! 
 

 

Not a wagon... but figure this crowd might enjoy;


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Steelman's TSI said:


> My contribution....


 Love what you did with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

01tj said:


> I really hate to thread jack such a wonderful thread but how is your subi compared to your old 330i? I'm planning on selling my Bimmer and getting something AWD and the Legacy GT is on my list of possible replacements.





PNW said:


> Im interested in them too :beer:


 I think the BMW was much more refined... Felt more connected to the road in the BMW... Heavy and stout... Don't get me wrong, the Subi is fine and meets all my needs, but I consider it a downgrade to be honest... It's just "another car"... But again I have had 5 BMWs and have worked for BMW for 11 years now... BMW really does make "the ultimate driving machine" /fanboi 

I actually have mine up for sale if you're really interested  

My work commute has tripled and I am looking to get a more economical car. (something with 30+ MPG)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

yeah, why WOULD I want this BMWNA... That 5GT is just fine... idiots.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Booster said:


> I think the BMW was much more refined... Felt more connected to the road in the BMW... Heavy and stout... Don't get me wrong, the Subi is fine and meets all my needs, but I consider it a downgrade to be honest... It's just "another car"... But again I have had 5 BMWs and have worked for BMW for 11 years now... BMW really does make "the ultimate driving machine" /fanboi
> 
> I actually have mine up for sale if you're really interested
> 
> My work commute has tripled and I am looking to get a more economical car. (something with 30+ MPG)


 Well thanks for all the info :thumbup: If you were closer I'd call dibs.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

^I've never seen that... please tell me this is actually something being considered.  

Am I crazy Ive never seen it?


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

Got new wheels and tires. Front 235/35/19 Pilot Super Sports. Currently Rear 255/30/19, but getting 265/30/19 Pilot Super Sports this weekend. It's really coming together...


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Booster said:


> I think the BMW was much more refined... Felt more connected to the road in the BMW... Heavy and stout... Don't get me wrong, the Subi is fine and meets all my needs, but I consider it a downgrade to be honest... It's just "another car"... But again I have had 5 BMWs and have worked for BMW for 11 years now... BMW really does make "the ultimate driving machine" /fanboi
> 
> I actually have mine up for sale if you're really interested
> 
> My work commute has tripled and I am looking to get a more economical car. (something with 30+ MPG)


 
It's going to be another month at least before I'm ready to do anything. Then I'm still torn between an E90, Evo or a turbo'd subi.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't understand the lack of appeal for wagons in the US. Sport wagons are hot! Love this thread.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

IMG_0100 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

^ I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Just made a thread about it, but here:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

My brother has asked me a few times why I bought a wagon. He thinks I'm absolutely nuts (I'm 25, married but no kids for the next 5 years at least). He cant stand the looks of them


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

Nothing special just my personal collection of Avants and Variants I have owned

B6 Avant









MK3 Variant









MK5 Variant TDI









4F Avant










and one more variant that should be out in a few more weeks...


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

psi glx said:


> MK3 Variant


These came stateside?


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

seadoo2006 said:


> These came stateside?


No, but people have federalized them. :beer:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

psi glx said:


> and one more variant that should be out in a few more weeks...


I should be able to post my first wagon late this summer in diesel version.


----------



## 17Sips (Oct 25, 2004)

My lurking on this board for so many years influenced me into thinking sport wagons with a standard transmission is the greatest automobile on the road, and the fact that it has a turbo, was a hat trick for me.

Here is my daily driver, with the newly rattle canned summer rims.


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

tilnaneer said:


>


someone stole your hubcaps

is that car lowered at all - looks suv like

also, the fitment on the front leads me to think that without a lot of camber, you wont be able to go too low


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I keep looking at the pic - someone please explain to me why buy aftermarket wheels (SPEND $-$$$$) and have them in black.

I cannot see any definition, I cant see depth, style, etc

Please tell me why this is so "cool"


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

the car itself is beautiful btw - sorry for the neg comments on the wheels - I just don't get them or like them...on any car


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

330iZHP said:


> I keep looking at the pic - someone please explain to me why buy aftermarket wheels (SPEND $-$$$$) and have them in black.
> 
> I cannot see any definition, I cant see depth, style, etc
> 
> Please tell me why this is so "cool"


It's not 'cool', it's personal preference. Why is that hard to understand?

My wagon.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I was in Austin this weekend and saw more wagons in the 4 days I was there than I have seen in the last 6 months in Dallas.

Spotted: 2 A4 wagons, practically following each other, 1 BMW 5 Series wagon, BMW 3 series wagon, Mercedes Benz wagon, 4 or 5 Jetta sport wagons, Subaru, Volvo and even an Accord wagon.

Here in Dallas I saw a S4 wagon in the local supermarket and that's pretty much it.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

B3passatBMX said:


> It's not 'cool', it's personal preference. Why is that hard to understand?
> 
> My wagon.


I like the old skool style. You have the polished lips. I can see definition. I can tell its size. Etc

Why don't the people that want all black wheels just buy steelies or something über cheap?


----------



## tilnaneer (Aug 9, 2006)

330iZHP said:


> someone stole your hubcaps
> 
> is that car lowered at all - looks suv like
> 
> also, the fitment on the front leads me to think that without a lot of camber, you wont be able to go too low


Center caps are there, theyre just black. Car is on stock suspension, I just bought it a few weeks ago and the suspension is still firm for 72k miles so I will ride it out for a year before installing the new stuff. The fitment will work low, its a very common setup with the b6/b7. As for the black wheels, I like them...something different from all the silver or polished wheels you usually see around. Also its hard to get good pics of the black wheels with an iphone, in person you can see the depth and style much more clearly.


----------



## Polos4 (Nov 13, 2009)

IMG_1705 by sparkyvw, on Flickr


D7K_6022 by Parker Cavanaugh, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ I saw yours at SoWo... droooooooool. 

I haven't posted my "new" wagon yet.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

330iZHP said:


> someone stole your hubcaps
> 
> is that car lowered at all - looks suv like
> 
> also, the fitment on the front leads me to think that without a lot of camber, you wont be able to go too low



:screwy:Looks about perfect to me. Some people prefer not to have their tires stuffed into the fenders


----------



## IsraelGT (Dec 25, 2001)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

01tj said:


> :screwy:Looks about perfect to me. Some people prefer not to have their tires stuffed into the fenders


Same.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

330iZHP said:


> I like the old skool style. You have the polished lips. I can see definition. I can tell its size. Etc
> 
> Why don't the people that want all black wheels just buy steelies or something über cheap?


Thanks, i refinished these myself :beer:. I get what you're saying, it's harder to make out the lines of the wheels.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^I will always lust for an rs2


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

My wagon wearing new shoes...



























Three pedals, baby


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Wagon looks great, but whats the deal with the front lip?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Drove Blood Mountain, the Dragon, and Richard Russell today.






































It did hilariously well, and I got a ton of double takes since I have a 3.6L VR6 with an exhaust in my pedestrian looking wagon.






^ People heard that coming... Everyone would perk up to see the exotic car coming barreling through, and..... bam!!! PASSAT! 

:laugh:


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

My wife's Allroad......


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine is still alive and kicking:thumbup:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Most recent shot of mine. Loving the RPF1s. I'm not 100% on them being black but that's an easy fix if I decide to change them.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

F**k yes. Love the Forester, the wheel/tire size is perfect. Bet it handles great too. :thumbup:


----------



## GeniusGZA (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's my wagon, I'm thinking my next purchase will be an E61 535xi. Nice shots everyone, love me some wagons.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

iamnotemo said:


> Most recent shot of mine. Loving the RPF1s. I'm not 100% on them being black but that's an easy fix if I decide to change them.


I'd go with Plasti-Dip's new anthracite finish. 

:thumbup:

Maybe some gold metalizer for some JDM :heart:.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

This just got here off the truck... hnnnnngggg


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

^ is that yours Ryan?

Here's my contribution...


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Booster said:


> This just got here off the truck... hnnnnngggg


Looks good. Can you get us a pic of the window sticker?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

iamnotemo said:


> Most recent shot of mine. Loving the RPF1s. I'm not 100% on them being black but that's an easy fix if I decide to change them.


Too effing cool. Don't change a thing.


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Needs a rack, but other than that I wouldn't change a thing. Keep the wheel color:thumbup:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

bubbagti said:


> Needs a rack, but other than that I wouldn't change a thing. Keep the wheel color:thumbup:


I have a rack but it only goes on when needed for bikes etc... , I'm trying to keep my fuel economy over 22mpg:laugh:

Thanks for the kind words, it's pretty much my perfect everyday car.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

bgc996 said:


> ^ is that yours Ryan?


Nope, I am trying to hold out for the diesel late this year...



patrickvr6 said:


> Looks good. Can you get us a pic of the window sticker?


It was $52k
Premium pkg. M-sport, Lighting, Harmon Kardon

The car is already gone (dealer traded)


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

bgc996 said:


> ^ is that yours Ryan?
> 
> Here's my contribution...


The 19" Tiggy wheels look so great on the b7 s4!!!!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Booster said:


> It was $52k
> Premium pkg. M-sport, Lighting, Harmon Kardon
> 
> The car is already gone (dealer traded)


Damn, that is nuts!


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

eace:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ soooo sexy


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

iamnotemo said:


> I have a rack but it only goes on when needed for bikes etc... , I'm trying to keep my fuel economy over 22mpg:laugh:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, it's pretty much my perfect everyday car.


Shoot, now I want a Forester again ... :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's mine as it sits right now.


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

*My allroad*


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

Keeping this thread alive with my new wagon


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Wow, that's nice. I know nothing about Subaru, so excuse my naivete. What year, model and what mods have you done?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Good grief that's a nice Subaru.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

bastion72 said:


> Wow, that's nice. I know nothing about Subaru, so excuse my naivete. What year, model and what mods have you done?


 Thanks! It's a 2008 Forester XT. I just bought it last week bone stock with 50k miles. It's a major PITA to find this color combo/manual transmission and those that are selling are asking $3k over retail. I just got lucky with this find.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mike minnillo said:


> Here's mine as it sits right now.


 Wow! I love it!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Are those VW Beetle rims?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

MFactor said:


> Thanks! It's a 2008 Forester XT. I just bought it last week bone stock with 50k miles. It's a major PITA to find this color combo/manual transmission and those that are selling are asking $3k over retail. I just got lucky with this find.


 Nice. Congrats on the find. I'm jealous.:thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow! I love it!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Are those VW Beetle rims?


 Yes sir.


----------



## JGervs1102 (Nov 22, 2011)

This is literally my favorite thread ever. My friends make fun of me for liking wagons and e30s. ****em


----------



## imola_red (Jun 10, 2013)

Saab made some great wagons. 300 hp / 340 ftlbs with downpipe + tune.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow! I love it!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Are those VW Beetle rims?


 Yup! Off of the newer Heritage Edition. Found a deal that I would have been stupid to pass up. Thanks!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

My Allroad


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

Craige-O said:


> My Allroad


 Thats sick !!!!


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

So, it has a little bit of cladding on it (as only way you can get a V70 in the US these days is, to have it as an XC70) but our new, 2013 XC70 wagon addition. Just the base 3.2 straight six (no turbo) but works for us.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I finally found a car I want in the area. I just came back from having a look and taking it for a spin. My concern was the 2.0T engine compared to my 2.3T in my Mazdaspeed3. It's not an issue anymore. I loved the acceleration, the butt dyno confirmed it is just as fun to drive as my current ride. Plus I can say "I'm hungry" and the navigation will find me the nearest place to eat.  









Small blemish in the front that they're working on. 










They're in the middle of fixing the scuffs in the back. 

2012 A4 Avant Prestige, S Line, with titanium package, 20K miles on the odometer, original warranty plus CPO warranty. 

I talked to my wife and she didn't immediately smack me when I said how much they were asking. So there's a chance I might be able to swing it.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Well I convinced my wife to go to the dealer with me to look at the above car. It was an impromptu thing and I called the salesman I was dealing with, but he had the day off. I got to the dealer and talked to another guy who informed me that someone had put down a deposit on it.  So it was a long sad drive home. 

I got home and again I put in the "A4" and "wagon" in to the search parameters and hit enter. I was surprised with this: 










_Same car_ only in white, seriously all the same options as the above one, with 11k miles and some aftermarket wheels only $2k more. I'm heading out to the dealer on tuesday since my wife is heading out of town on a business trip. I'll report back!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DiabloNJ (Oct 6, 2004)

A little off timing, but here's our 6mt in wintermode.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Craige-O said:


> My Allroad


 It looks like you changed the suspension. Did you and if so what did you do?


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Harv said:


>


 That's a great looking car. Did these ever come in a manual?


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> That's a great looking car. Did these ever come in a manual?


 Yes.


----------



## GRCRYGTR (Dec 27, 2004)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> That's a great looking car. Did these ever come in a manual?


 Yes, they did come in manual, just very hard to find one with a manual.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Not my picture, juked off instagram, but it is my car... 

 
leavenworth instagram by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

So I just left the dealership with the white Avant that's on the previous page. It has 11000 miles, and a few modifications. 20" TSW wheels wrapped in continental tires, LED interior lights, and a Stasis exhaust. I'm just a little concerned about the warranty. It should be intact but what do the modifications affect, and did the precious owner get caught with something that voided it. They're asking 42, but is not stock, so I guess I can ask for less. So conflicted.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

leavenworth rolling by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! I don't think I saw your JSW there.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

This was spotted @ the dragon over the weekend


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can dig it. Throw the diesel in there too.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I can dig it. Throw the diesel in there too.


Or the 1.4T + 6mt.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

My old whip. stupidest thing I have ever done selling it


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

gambit420s said:


> This was spotted @ the dragon over the weekend


Hold the damn phone... is this a Malibu or an SS? ME GUSTA.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

zeewhiz said:


> Hold the damn phone... is this a Malibu or an SS? ME GUSTA.


https://www.chevrolet.co.uk/cars/cruze-station-wagon/

http://www.holden.com.au/cars/Cruze/range#cdx-sportwagon

It's a Cruze.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> https://www.chevrolet.co.uk/cars/cruze-station-wagon/
> 
> http://www.holden.com.au/cars/Cruze/range#cdx-sportwagon
> 
> It's a Cruze.


Ohhhh, I had totally forgotten about the Cruze. Whoops.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Sutt said:


> It looks like you changed the suspension. Did you and if so what did you do?



FK Coilovers... AirRide going in next week!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Saw this on CL this evening:

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/cto/3832054698.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

One more wagon. I'm sure there is someone here who is interested in a '57 project car. 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/3880870338.html


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I like to think that the CTS-V Sportwagon is Cadillac's middle finger to the other auto makers. :laugh:


:thumbup:

'cause America


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

MCTB said:


>


Those are both very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> Most recent shot of mine. Loving the RPF1s. I'm not 100% on them being black but that's an easy fix if I decide to change them.


I dig it, but not the red lug nuts. Congrats on the purchase though! :wave:



Gabe__ said:


> eace:


Wow, those are mesmerizing, bling be damned. What are they?



MFactor said:


> Keeping this thread alive with my new wagon


:thumbup:


Craige-O said:


> My Allroad


 moar.



seminole_kev said:


> So, it has a little bit of cladding on it (as only way you can get a V70 in the US these days is, to have it as an XC70) but our new, 2013 XC70 wagon addition. Just the base 3.2 straight six (no turbo) but works for us.


Those are nice, my inlaws have one very similar to that.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Wow, those are mesmerizing


Well said.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

MCTB said:


>


Love!! I almost decided to go with a 240 estate rather than my E39 for the LS swap. But I figure I already have a V70R...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think I've posted my B6 Passat in here yet.


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

Guess I can joint this thread now with my old man car


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

GRCRYGTR said:


> Yes, they did come in manual, just very hard to find one with a manual.


And, sadly, they stopped selling them in 2010.


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's my grocery getter


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mine


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

From a build thread that I've been following for quite some time. Highlights include grafted on B6 A4 USP front bumper, C5 A6 rear bumper, and C5 Allroad flares. And, this guy takes the term wheel whore to a whole new level. 

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7...sat-3b-20-3-month-built-not-bought-story.html


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

mike minnillo said:


>


Damn, that looks really good!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm working getting this one in my driveway:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7...sat-3b-20-3-month-built-not-bought-story.html

just went through this build... it is AMAZING


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

bastion72 said:


> I'm working getting this one in my driveway:


That thing has so much potential for amazesauceness :thumbup:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

evosky said:


> That thing has so much potential for amazesauceness :thumbup:


Believe it or not this is the third 2012 Avant Prestige fully loaded I have driven in as many weeks. Look to my other thread about this one:










Here's the first one:










I'm slowly wearing away the barriers with my wife. All I have to do is sell my motorcycle, my Mazdaspeed3 and cancel the insurance on the bike.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

EK20 said:


> Damn, that looks really good!


x2 - that is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

This is great! I'll have to see the build thread.



mike minnillo said:


> From a build thread that I've been following for quite some time. Highlights include grafted on B6 A4 USP front bumper, C5 A6 rear bumper, and C5 Allroad flares. And, this guy takes the term wheel whore to a whole new level.
> 
> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7...sat-3b-20-3-month-built-not-bought-story.html


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my Grocery Getter getting stuck in the wet grass at Eurokracy this past weekend.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

dorkage said:


> Here's my Grocery Getter getting stuck in the wet grass at Eurokracy this past weekend.


Should've installed the AWD drivetrain with the front end as well.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

dorkage said:


> Here's my Grocery Getter getting stuck in the wet grass at Eurokracy this past weekend.
> 
> .jpg[/IMG]


How do you get stuck on flat ground


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> How do you get stuck on flat ground


Very wet grass, and as the French guys said "Too many torques! "


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

*My E36 Touring*

Here is my almost finished project


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Just picked up my new-to-me soccer mom mobile last week:










It's a well-preserved '04 XC70, reasonably optioned out, and it replaces an '02 S60. I wanted something more versatile than the S60, but I didn't want to lose those oh-so-comfortable seats. The XC70 delivers on all fronts, I love it already.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

MFactor said:


> Should've installed the AWD drivetrain with the front end as well.


He should have used that dude's belt for traction. He isn't using it.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

DubyaV said:


> Just picked up my new-to-me soccer mom mobile last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp. Congrats!


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

330iZHP said:


>



More?


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

I still miss her:










So we grabbed one of these instead:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

jpwalker90 said:


> More?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Wagons the fat chicks of the car world.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

dimarello said:


> Here is my almost finished project





330iZHP said:


>


Both very very good looking. I could definitely see myself with a 3 series touring, the wife can keep the Outback.



Jedidub said:


> Wagons the fat chicks of the car world.


Double baco cheezburger, it's for a cop.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Wagons the fat chicks of the car world.


Fat chicks must be pretty rare around where you live then. 

I think you mis-associated the metaphor for SUVs since the ubiquity/ratios match in near equal proportions (no pun intended).


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

On Euro trip in June-


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

just got one of these....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Great looking car :thumbup:


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

This just happened. Love how much we can haul in our wagons.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ Impressive.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

dorkage said:


> This just happened. Love how much we can haul in our wagons.


Nice. The wife had to move 30 boxes of floor tiles from her parent's place to ours this week in my Citroen, about 1100lbs worth. Managed it in 1 trip, 2nd and 3rd row folded down and it dropped a couple of inches. Biggest concern was no cargo net, she took it very carefully so the boxes wouldn't move. Saved renting a pickup.


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

Alldubs show Sunday morning, Won best BMW..


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

63np said:


> Alldubs show Sunday morning, Won best BMW..


Daaaaaaaaayum


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*










and stuffed with 8 dining room chairs, 7 still in the boxes.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ well done


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

330iZHP said:


>


I would physically have sex with this cars.!!!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

63np said:


> Alldubs show Sunday morning, Won best BMW..


PERFECT - as always


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

My new to me 325xi. Mods so far are 335i wheels, H&R springs and Koni SA shocks. I might also do a 3 stage intake manifold (from a 330i) for it down the road.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

eurojulien 318is said:


> My new to me 325xi. Mods so far are 335i wheels, H&R springs and Koni SA shocks. I might also do a 3 stage intake manifold (from a 330i) for it down the road.


 
beautiful


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd like to see more of the Rabbit shell in the background.


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

On the move in Switzerland. :laugh:


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

luv me some M3 wagon - I wonder if I would have bought one of those instead of the X5m if they were made and sold here in the states


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

330iZHP said:


> luv me some M3 wagon - I wonder if I would have bought one of those instead of the X5m if they were made and sold here in the states


 They never made an M3 wagon ... that's a one off E91 3-series conversion.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

63np said:


> I would physically have sex with this cars.!!!


 It stains the paint.


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

Picked up a 2013 JSW TDI DSG three weeks ago and am loving it. I've already got a foglight kit on the way and the next "mod" will be to add these wheels if I can find them:


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

My Turbo-x:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

seadoo2006 said:


> They never made an M3 wagon ... that's a one off E91 3-series conversion.


 Considering 330iZHP built pretty much the cleanest E46 M3T in the states, I think he knows that.... 

Have you seen his 100+ page build thread http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=522195 










PS: It's "Touring", wagons are pulled by horses, Not Supercharged I-6's


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

gambit420s said:


> Considering 330iZHP built pretty much the cleanest E46 M3T in the states, I think he knows that....
> 
> Have you seen his 100+ page build thread http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=522195
> 
> ...


 +1.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

GrayMarauder said:


> My Turbo-x


Love it, always had a massive soft spot for Turbo-X's


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

GrayMarauder said:


> My Turbo-x:


There werent too many Turbo-X wagons right?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

gambit420s said:


> PS: It's "Touring", wagons are pulled by horses, Not Supercharged I-6's


Man, you're so euro.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

GrayMarauder said:


> My Turbo-x:



I jizzed


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Rascal04 said:


>


Oh baby, yes.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Found these in the Hot Shizz thread:






























































































Video of Mercedes wagon:


----------



## brandonwillyumz (May 5, 2011)

Rascal04 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GrayMarauder said:


> My Turbo-x:


very nice:thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> Video of Mercedes wagon:


Win! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

My grocery getter. It is currently for sale: http://forums.bimmerforums.com/foru...lack-525iT-E39-Touring-(Manual-Sport-Premium)


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

bastion72 said:


>


How does one drive that? A la Batmobile?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Mr K said:


> My grocery getter. It is currently for sale: http://forums.bimmerforums.com/foru...lack-525iT-E39-Touring-(Manual-Sport-Premium)


So much want. If I had the cash, I would be on a plane to Seattle tomorrow.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

id think being a "jack of all trades" would mean youd have some extra cash layin around. quit teasin


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

seadoo2006 said:


> They never made an M3 wagon ... that's a one off E91 3-series conversion.


Waaaat? They didn't? No wonder it was so much work for 63 to pull it off.

Thank you for the clarification


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> if only we got the E36 Touring here in the states:


Whoa whoa wait a minute!!! I never even knew that e36 wagon exists anywhere. That is sexy!!


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Dr.AK on here's.. I think they're gorgeous









Oh and my buddy's old B6









Another buddy's old B4









I love that E91 up here.. And ZHP's E46, both amazing.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MFactor said:


>


Is CO a front plate state? The bracket looks funny. Nice Fozzy otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

patrikman said:


> Is CO a front plate state? The bracket looks funny. Nice Fozzy otherwise. :thumbup:


Unfortunately, yes it is.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mike minnillo said:


> Unfortunately, yes it is.


Here too. My last two purchases are currently plateless as I ummm...."need to get one of those bracket thingies." I have the plates in the cars and the bumper covers have holes but I have never trusted just using the holes, it makes me nervous.


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Is CO a front plate state? The bracket looks funny. Nice Fozzy otherwise. :thumbup:


Yes it is. I don't have my plates yet as the dealership messed up the paperwork with the DMV so I'm still running temp tags on the back. Sucks but I will be mounting a plate on the front.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wanted to update this thread with my favorite recent shot. A friend of mine took this at our local cars and coffee. 

My last dyno run was 475/480 and that was with a realy bad intake location. I have moved it, cutting my temps in half so it should be 500/500 now


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

Figured I owe an update here since my car was stock last time I posted here, way back when...

Anyway, now she's got a full Ver8 JDM STi swap, complete from front to rear. Full Engine with functioning AVCS, JDM 6speed w/ functioning DCCD and rear diff, STi Brembos, EVERYTHING.

Puts down around 285whp and sees 22psi by 3k rpms, with an 8200 redline. Quite a blast to drive.


Untitled by dubbinfool, on Flickr


Saabaru Driveway 2 by dubbinfool, on Flickr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Very cool! :thumbup:

That E39 is pretty sweet too.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> I wanted to update this thread with my favorite recent shot. A friend of mine took this at our local cars and coffee.
> 
> My last dyno run was 475/480 and that was with a realy bad intake location. I have moved it, cutting my temps in half so it should be 500/500 now


holy **** dude! 



brettnyt said:


> ^^^^


:laugh:



Navydub said:


> Figured I owe an update here since my car was stock last time I posted here, way back when...
> 
> Anyway, now she's got a full Ver8 JDM STi swap, complete from front to rear. Full Engine with functioning AVCS, JDM 6speed w/ functioning DCCD and rear diff, STi Brembos, EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome but why not go EJ255/7?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh my!  That E39 is the definition of perfection. I bet you're enjoying the hell out of that thing. Thanks for making my day :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

I consider it a wagon; sliding doors rule.

H&Rs; Bilsteins; JBR sways and shift plate. Otherwise stock for now.










And my project car










:heart:


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

patrikman said:


> holy **** dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the EJ257 is a terrible motor in comparison to the EJ207. 

With the 207 you get a smoother engine that revs to the moon(8200). Better flowing heads, and a stock twin scroll setup that allows you to stay twin scroll for a lower cost than converting as you move up in turbo size. Also you get none of the issues that have plagued 205/257 engines(rod bearings and ring lands respectively). 

I don't know anyone who has actually driven both who would claim the 257 to be a better engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!! It's an absolute blast and I have yet to pull in anywhere where people don't come up to me scratching their heads all wtf?! lol

I love the reaction of people when I blip the throttle from a stop when making a turn and sidestep the rear of the car about a foot or so in an instant.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw TWO ultra rare Jaguar X-type sportwagons today, stopped at the same intersection going opposite directions... I only have a crappy, through-the-windshield cell pic, so I will also include a few pics from the web. How rare is rare? They were sold 2005-08 and only 1602 were sold in the US.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just got my new estate last week...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

zeewhiz said:


> I saw TWO ultra rare Jaguar X-type sportwagons today, stopped at the same intersection going opposite directions... I only have a crappy, through-the-windshield cell pic, so I will also include a few pics from the web. How rare is rare? They were sold 2005-08 and only 1602 were sold in the US.


Fairly rare, and cool cars, but there's 14 of them for sale on autotrader right now.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

chandlerGTi said:


> And my project car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, just grabbed one as a winter beater / project myself


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

I'll add mine:
































.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Damn... looks meant to be on those wheels!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

need moar pics of bike (srs)


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

I just want to go on record as saying I don't believe the Mazda 5 belongs here.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Zunflower said:


> I just want to go on record as saying I don't believe the Mazda 5 belongs here.




Title says "Variant" and "grocery shopper", both of which it qualifies as. The Mazda is actually smaller and more compact that my Subaru Outback. It is not really a van, it is a wagon with sliding doors



.


----------



## Monster Cookie (Jul 27, 2013)

Zunflower said:


> I just want to go on record as saying I don't believe the Mazda 5 belongs here.


nobody cares about your opinion then.  Look at the thread title. The Mazda5 is a variant of the 3.
Yes it has sliding rear doors but park it beside a minivan and you will see how small these things are on the outside. Love it.
That is the first refreshed Mazda5 that I have seen that I like.... like really like. Maybe it's time to trade up


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

Monster Cookie said:


> nobody cares about your opinion then.  Look at the thread title. The Mazda5 is a variant of the 3.


It got you to respond to it. 

And calling the 5 a variant of the 3 is a _big_ stretch. They should share a little more sheet metal than they do to really call one a direct variation of the other. They are platform-mates, not varieties of the same model.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

BTM said:


> need moar pics of bike (srs)



Lousy phone shot 












.


----------



## Monster Cookie (Jul 27, 2013)

Zunflower said:


> It got you to respond to it.
> 
> And calling the 5 a variant of the 3 is a _big_ stretch. They should share a little more sheet metal than they do to really call one a direct variation of the other. They are platform-mates, not varieties of the same model.


It's all good man. I was just overblowing the response a bit out of fun because I have one too. They do share the same architecture but stretched a bit in the wheel base.
I call mine a mini-minivan or a can (car-van mix)


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

MoPho said:


> Lousy phone shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice - teammachine? Love me some BMC's. What wheels are those? Been looking to upgrade to something carbon with more of an aeroprofile. Been into tri the last year I'd love to pick up a timemachine if I decide to stick with the sport and if it fits me.

If & when I spend decent money on something practical, being able to fork mount my bike in the back without touching the seatpost is going to be an absolute must criteria for me. For now though I'm stuck laying it down in back or throwing it up on the roof. I'd feel most comfortable for it to be secured inside however.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

BTM said:


> Very nice - teammachine? Love me some BMC's. What wheels are those? Been looking to upgrade to something carbon with more of an aeroprofile. Been into tri the last year I'd love to pick up a timemachine if I decide to stick with the sport and if it fits me.
> 
> If & when I spend decent money on something practical, being able to fork mount my bike in the back without touching the seatpost is going to be an absolute must criteria for me. For now though I'm stuck laying it down in back or throwing it up on the roof. I'd feel most comfortable for it to be secured inside however.




It's a 2010 SLC01 Pro Machine. Great bike, but maybe moving to a team issue Giant, not sure yet. 

The Mazda5 is great because I can fit the bike in upright like that since the wheel fits down into the gap between the rear seats, it was one of the deciding factors for getting it.


.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

amazing color!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn, now that is one beautiful wagon! :thumbup:


----------



## lamsv (Nov 13, 2003)

Mines.


----------



## lamsv (Nov 13, 2003)

Mines.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm diggin' that 5.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

There are some sick wagons in this thread.



Nothing fancy at all, but the only wagon I've owned the day I sold it.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Navydub said:


> Anyway, now she's got a full Ver8 JDM STi swap, complete from front to rear. Full Engine with functioning AVCS, JDM 6speed w/ functioning DCCD and rear diff, STi Brembos, EVERYTHING.
> 
> Puts down around 285whp and sees 22psi by 3k rpms, with an 8200 redline. Quite a blast to drive.


With all due respect to the beautiful BMWs in this thread, IMO this is the most interesting car that's been posted, and the one I'd most like a spin in. :thumbup:


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

Couple new pics of mine. Front has coilovers now, and I'll be lowering the rear this week ~1.25". I think I'm going to bring the front up ~.25" too, it's rubbing the fender liner on turns.

I love this car. Still needs a few things(front bumper respray especially), but it is a work in process


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just bought a new Avant in Colorado and drove it home to Washington. 1995.5 urs6! Very excited to start "playing" with it!


S6 by timbo05, on Flickr


S6 FRONT by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've posted mine before, but I took some pictures so I'll throw it up again












And with the Turbo fans on


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's some pics of my wagon :beer:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a sucker for turbo fans:heart:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Here's some pics of my wagon :beer:


The A3? A Wagon? :laugh:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

IMG_0951 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> The A3? A Wagon? :laugh:


I always laugh when I see A3s and Mazda3s posted in this thread.


----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)

photo of mine

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsantimays/10217735993/" title="10199334005_8f57ab868c_o by dsantimays, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3709/10217735993_b9c5c09fb4_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="10199334005_8f57ab868c_o"></a>


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice JSW! :thumbup:

That white A3 is beautiful as well.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

edit. double post


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's my current wagon. 07 Passat 3.6 4motion




Here are some of my past wagons. I'm pretty sure I've posted at least some of these in here before.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

A3 is a hatch back. Sorry not sorry. It looks good though!


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

I always have supported but now I get to personally own and represent for the wagon.

My Fridge:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Makes my pee pee tingle.


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

Quick cell shot of my daily


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My quite literal grocery getter. 

I always ride motorcycles for commuting and pleasure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That Volvo is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

My Wagon

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10980532444" title="WAGN_52 by christian.halim, on Flickr"><img src="//farm6.staticflickr.com/5544/10980532444_74c9afb436_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="WAGN_52"></a>


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> ^ Makes my pee pee tingle.





EK20 said:


> That Volvo is awesome! :thumbup:


Thanks :heart:



Aonarch said:


> My quite literal grocery getter.
> 
> I always ride motorcycles for commuting and pleasure.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*V70R*


----------



## adicted to dubs (Apr 19, 2007)

Some really nice wagens here...God I miss mine


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

More of the above V70R? :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here's my current wagon. 07 Passat 3.6 4motion


Pretty sure I've seen you on Rt 1 in Delaware before. I need to check out NGP one of these days..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Pretty sure I've seen you on Rt 1 in Delaware before. I need to check out NGP one of these days..


It's possible. I don't go up that way too often though.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

dogdrive said:


> My Wagon
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10980532444" title="WAGN_52 by christian.halim, on Flickr"><img src="//farm6.staticflickr.com/5544/10980532444_74c9afb436_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="WAGN_52"></a>


Love those wheels. Can anyone ID them?


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn I want a wagon. Still regret not spending the extra $$$ on a sportwagon when I bought my 09 Rabbit. Great rides guys.


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

My S6


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

dogdrive said:


> My Wagon
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10980532444" title="WAGN_52 by christian.halim, on Flickr"><img src="//farm6.staticflickr.com/5544/10980532444_74c9afb436_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="WAGN_52"></a>


Looks like your car has a spiky mohawk


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Nothing too fancy, but I really like it. 175k miles and counting.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

Just realized that I had posted pictures of my Turbo-X from my potato, when I first got it. Looks like it was popular, so I thought I would post up a couple nicer shots. :beer:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9609535634/" title="DSC_0260-2 by jordan.melville, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3786/9609535634_daf9c87200_c.jpg" width="521" height="800" alt="DSC_0260-2"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9665025975/" title="Turbo-x Drive by jordan.melville, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3794/9665025975_5ef79043e6_c.jpg" width="800" height="495" alt="Turbo-x Drive"></a>


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

My 06 325xi. H&Rs, Koni SA, 335i wheels, 3 stage intake manifold & AA software. Best dd i've ever owned :beer::beer:

















up next 135i brakes :thumbup:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, 189s look great on the wagon

HR sports? I kinda wanna lower my xi as well


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

My latest acquisition with its new wheels Photoshoped on


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

BTM said:


> Wow, 189s look great on the wagon
> 
> HR sports? I kinda wanna lower my xi as well


yup, but I didn't like the stance on them at all (rear was dumped, not as much of an issue if you own a sedan). ended up trading the rear springs for the next stiffness up from H&R and also doubling up on my upper rear spring pad to get it to sit like it is now. Rides like butter though, love the look too


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> VR6 Video


Such a great sounding exhaust note! I loved the 3.2 in my MkV with the GHL catback, although my new squeeze is no slouch :laugh:


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

The family FXT


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I posted these in my other thread but might as well add them here too. Gratuitous ass shots taken by a friend of mine.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

RVAE34 said:


> I posted these in my other thread but might as well add them here too. Gratuitous ass shots taken by a friend of mine.
> *pics*


The wagon king has arrived :thumbup:

Looking great, as per usual!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Any full frontal? Looks great from the rear.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks! Here ya go.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

How that side shot with your new BBK? I saw that in your build thread and was beyond faptastic.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

That pic wasn't of my car. I cancelled that brake order b/c I need to wait until my new house is done to spend extra money. I will get brakes and possibly a supercharger in the spring.


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

*My almost finished project - E36 325TDS Touring*

Exterior finished, engine was also repaired, 400.000 kms but it looks like new!


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

VEGAS VR6 said:


>


OMG, I want those wheels! What are they?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

VEGAS VR6 said:


>


OMG, I want those wheels! What are they?


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> OMG, I want those wheels! What are they?


3 piece Rotiform BLQ. More info on the car can be found here.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Out with the old:
3.2 6MT Titanium











In with the new:
Ecoboost(365hp) every option available


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

VEGAS VR6 said:


>


I NEED more pix of this please. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Gawd I love the 427 E39.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Why, oh why didn't they make manual B8 Avants?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Gawd I love the 427 E39.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

d.tek said:


> Why, oh why didn't they make manual B8 Avants?


Because the manual is dead in high end cars.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> Because the manual is dead in high end cars.


But I don't want DSG


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

d.tek said:


> But I don't want DSG


Only peasants drive manuals.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Only real men drive manuals.


ftfy


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll whore a bit. 







1/26

Have plans.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> Only peasants drive manuals.


I cannot be bothered to depress a clutch pedal. *brushes shoulder off*


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

d.tek said:


> I cannot be bothered to depress a clutch pedal. *brushes shoulder off*


Usually Alfred does it for me.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Because the manual is dead in high end cars.


Did you just call a B8 Avant a high end car?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

dimarello said:


>


The car looks great! But those pics are taken somewhere else than Germany. I want to say Italy...?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

eiriksmil said:


> Did you just call a B8 Avant a high end car?


:laugh: an attempt at one?


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Sometimes I think that all the B5.5 4mo 1.8t cars are Silverstone Grey. :thumbup:


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Son said:


> The car looks great! But those pics are taken somewhere else than Germany. I want to say Italy...?


Portugal


----------



## dimarello (Nov 1, 2012)

bubuski said:


> Portugal


The car was bought in Germany but it is in Portugal, but tomorrow I am going to bring it to Switzerland where I live.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

A shot of the slower DD wagon. The beast is packed away for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Minglor (Jul 26, 2004)

RVAE34 said:


> A shot of the slower DD wagon. The beast is packed away for the rest of the winter.


I love your taste in wagons.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the Volvo wagons


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm a wagon man! Can't wait for the V60 Polestar to come out!

My first Volvo wagon, a 2003 V70 T5


My 1996 850R








and the latest, a 2011 328i X-Drive 6-speed


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

My S6.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JSW TDI, 6MT, APR tune, Koni coil-overs, H&R sway bars, K&N drop-in, straight pipe after DPF, BFI mounts. 

I miss it. I just really prefer AWD, vs FWD. Especially on a longer wheel base, heavier car. It was a ton of fun, but noticeably FWD. 



















Koni yellow shocks, H&R sport springs, H&R sway bars, intake, engine tune, and exhaust. It drives amazing. Super crisp, and feels 1,000 lbs lighter than it really is. Pretty damn quick too.


----------



## beniboy888 (May 24, 2007)

Picture is not good but here is mine. A4 B7 S line 3.2l MT6 Titanium Package.....I really love this car :heart:


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

*My old wagons*


----------



## ATL_b6_Wagon (Jul 8, 2012)

2009 B6 Passat here. I needed a hauler vehicle for music gear and small furniture, and then I discovered the Vortex. From an ex-rental car to this:


















Koni yellows and H&R sports added since these photos. Next steps are door lights and a Stage 1 tune once the warranty expires.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I want a Studebaker Conestoga with an R2 Avanti drivetrain swap... Or an LSx and a six speed if I can't find the Studebaker goods.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

This car is in for some service, and I'm pretty sure I never posted it in here before.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Give me an interior shot. I want to feel it from the inside.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

bombardi said:


> Give me an interior shot. I want to feel it from the inside.


lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

bombardi said:


> Give me an interior shot. I want to feel it from the inside.


Not a problem. There are a few more pictures here as well: RS4 Avant


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sold the sportwagen 


leavenworth rolling by timbo05, on Flickr

Bought a URS6 Avant 

Winter mode


URS6 SNOW by timbo05, on Flickr

Already bought Summer shoes & Porsche big reds.


URS6 FIKSE 2 by timbo05, on Flickr

New euro glass lenses & 35w hid's


euro lense & 35w hid 2 by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

My daily


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

I've got alot of plans come spring/summer. 

But when I didn't get the promotion I was promised, now I'm jobless. So probably not by SOWO.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

timmiller05 said:


> Sold the sportwagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Had one and never lowered it but always wanted to. Can't wait to see it dropped.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This car is in for some service, and I'm pretty sure I never posted it in here before.


Whoaa ... what's the story on this car being here? The last time I saw some of these in person was in England and Italy a couple years back.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Estate said:


> Love it. Had one and never lowered it but always wanted to. Can't wait to see it dropped.


Me too!! It will be getting 2Bennett coilovers with koni shocks and the super nice machined camber plates :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

evosky said:


> Whoaa ... what's the story on this car being here? The last time I saw some of these in person was in England and Italy a couple years back.


I'm not really sure how he got it here, but it's been here for a couple of years now. We installed the APR supercharger on it as well doing the routine maintenance.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

With NGP basically neighboring the Aberdeen Proving Grounds, it was probably brought over by a serviceman who was stationed in Europe. Uncommon, but not unheard of either.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

samajvr6 said:


> My S6.


LOL @ whoever put your S badge on backwards.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

TheOrange said:


> LOL @ whoever put your S badge on backwards.


I vote you move the 6 over and have the first "6S" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fire730 (Feb 7, 2014)

Found this thread while searching for custom wagons online. 

There are so many sick wagons in this thread. Keep em coming!

Hopefully my 01 BMW touring will be worth showing off soon.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Got new suspension the other day on the uber cheap. Install tomorrow. 

Bilstein Shocks
H&R Springs
Front Strut bar
Rear Sway bar

$106


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

beniboy888 said:


> Picture is not good but here is mine. A4 B7 S line 3.2l MT6 Titanium Package.....I really love this car :heart:


Nice car. I had the exact same car but dolphin grey. Watch the carbon build up with the 3.2, but that motor loves to rev. I really do miss that car.

This was mine until October '13


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

NadaGTI said:


> Got new suspension the other day on the uber cheap. Install tomorrow.
> 
> Bilstein Shocks
> H&R Springs
> ...


$106??????


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> $106??????


Junkyard find my friend. 

Bars not pictured. 

Got the euroswitch too


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Nice!


Follow me on Instagram for a better update on things.

@idiggdirt


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

timmiller05 said:


> Sold the sportwagen


Love the C6 A6 wheels on there! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow- I'm kinda digging that Outback. Crazy how much of the visual heft was due to the ride height


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

Them subies is tough.


----------



## 63np (Sep 11, 2012)

My car featured on www Speedhunters.com

http://www.speedhunters.com/2014/02/the-best-bmw-they-never-built/

Taster-


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

^^^ badass.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I already had the XC70 myself, but my girlfriend just sold her old Yaris and brought home another spacious Swede today:



















It’s a 2006 9-3 SportCombi with the 2.0T with 210 HP. She ended up picking it up for a song after some decent haggling. It’s in great shape, and she’s already having a lot of fun with it (which, coming out of a Yaris, shouldn’t be surprising :laugh.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It only took me five tries... Now to do the fronts.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


That is actually pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think this is only the second one of these I've seen


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

63np said:


> My car featured on www Speedhunters.com
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2014/02/the-best-bmw-they-never-built/
> 
> Taster-


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> It only took me five tries... Now to do the fronts.


I've always wanted to see this on a JSW; but this will suffice. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## rabb77 (Feb 22, 2003)

Just whoring out my car I bought this weekend. It feels good to be back in a VAG product.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Hoe


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Enjoying my Allroad, keeps my wrenching skills from getting rusty:


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

Mud on the turbo, mud on the fire wall, smile on my face.

5spd Limited
04 STI steering rack
Cobb Stage2 (~280hp, 300tq)
Swifts + rear subframe locking bolts

6th in my class, one of the fastest times of the day on my last lap - just 5 seconds off a caged and prepped EvoVIII!


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

miss my wagon!!!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

koston. said:


> Mud on the turbo, mud on the fire wall, smile on my face.
> 
> 5spd Limited
> 04 STI steering rack
> ...


Damn now I wish I would've gotten a 2.5xt or whatever it is. I forget


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Finally got the urs6 sitting proper 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13605009174" title="S6 BIRDS EYE by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3756/13605009174_6ed8ea6d96_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 BIRDS EYE"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13604661833" title="S6 LOW by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/13604661833_cc201e420c_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 LOW"></a>


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

timmiller05 said:


> Finally got the urs6 sitting proper
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13605009174" title="S6 BIRDS EYE by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3756/13605009174_6ed8ea6d96_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 BIRDS EYE"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13604661833" title="S6 LOW by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/13604661833_cc201e420c_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 LOW"></a>


marry me?:thumbup:


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> Finally got the urs6 sitting proper


Always loved the URS6.. Any other mods?


----------



## MangoBurnout (Jun 24, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> Finally got the urs6 sitting proper
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13605009174" title="S6 BIRDS EYE by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3756/13605009174_6ed8ea6d96_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 BIRDS EYE"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13604661833" title="S6 LOW by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/13604661833_cc201e420c_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 LOW"></a>



you win the wagon game, sir.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dcups said:


> Always loved the URS6.. Any other mods?



ahhhhh.... 993tt big reds and stoptec drilled rotors, 3" stomung turbo back exhaust, Lehmann stage 1+, k26 turbo, ARP headbolts, stage 2 southbend clutch w/ lightened steel flywheel, samco silicone boost hoses, Apikol coil kit, 034 silicone coolant hoses, Apikol rear sway bar & adjustable end links, 2Bennett coilovers with koni shocks and 2bennett upper camber plates, Euro hella clear corners, euro headlight lenses, ddm tuning HID's, s4 carbon fiber interior trim, s4 black interior waiting to go in.... Most likely forgetting stuff but that's all the things I've done since buying the car less than 6 months ago....:laugh: I have a problem


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Stangy said:


> marry me?:thumbup:


You rich?



MangoBurnout said:


> you win the wagon game, sir.


Thank you. It has a long way to go but I enjoy it much more than the sportwagen I had previous!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have 4 brothers. 3 of us boys are driving. My niece had a birthday party and I laughed as I took this pick. Mine is the Subaru, my 24 year old brother has the JSW TDI, and my 20 year old brother has the Magnum RT. 









Sent via USPS 2 weeks ago


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

timmiller05 said:


> Finally got the urs6 sitting proper
> 
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13604661833" title="S6 LOW by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/13604661833_cc201e420c_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 LOW"></a>


Love it.


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

a quick pic of my wagon from last weekend


----------



## loweredTREKK (Aug 9, 1999)

*My A4 S-Line*

Just a couple of quick pics....


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13720980324" title="S6 1 by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7185/13720980324_c8d92e0e35_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 1"></a>


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

will951 said:


>


Yup.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Fifth Gear's newest episode. Top used picks instead of buying a Ford Sportvan. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

Wagon Bros Unite


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Fifth Gear's newest episode. Top used picks instead of buying a Ford Sportvan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Feg


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

NadaGTI said:


> Feg


$%&^ %%&$&#& #&@&@&


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> $%&^ %%&$&#& #&@&@&


Cerm ert meh bru


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm debating mods for mine right now. Can't decide between a new alpine type R 12 from work ($65), my kit to make my coilovers, some cheap wheels, big brakes, or maybe an exhaust. 

I really want a lens too. And my phone is on it's last leg 

I'll need a skid plate as well


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

loweredTREKK said:


> Just a couple of quick pics....


A 3.0T in an A4 Avant?? I had no idea that was an option? Great purchase!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

AndyTR32 said:


> A 3.0T in an A4 Avant?? I had no idea that was an option? Great purchase!


This. Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> This. Am I reading that correctly?


x3


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> This. Am I reading that correctly?


Yes, ROW got it just with less PAH than the S4. But I didn't think Canada


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Yes, ROW got it just with less PAH than the S4. But I didn't think Canada


Nothing a tune won't fix.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2014/04/park-ferrari-drive-station-wagon/


















































































Such a clean car. Wonder why it seems the photography is almost intentionally crappy?


----------



## loweredTREKK (Aug 9, 1999)

AndyTR32 said:


> A 3.0T in an A4 Avant?? I had no idea that was an option? Great purchase!


haha... I just noticed that!!!! the badging is acutally 2.0T.... but for some reason looks like 3.0T.... 

The car is a 2.0T...


----------



## loweredTREKK (Aug 9, 1999)

loweredTREKK said:


> haha... I just noticed that!!!! the badging is acutally 2.0T.... but for some reason looks like 3.0T....
> 
> The car is a 2.0T...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

before I start a new thread, can I get the rundown on B6 A4 Avant Ultrasports?

is there a reason they are way overpriced? they are the same as a B6, just different bumpers, and some S-Line trim, correct? so what the huge premium? I'm definitely interested in an Ultrasport replacing my E36, but the prices are absurd. for example, found one that had some minor issues, had ~110k miles, and the guy still wanted $14k. Edmunds, NADA, etc, put the car around $8-10k, for reference.


----------



## panamajackLGT (Feb 8, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> before I start a new thread, can I get the rundown on B6 A4 Avant Ultrasports?
> 
> is there a reason they are way overpriced? they are the same as a B6, just different bumpers, and some S-Line trim, correct? so what the huge premium? I'm definitely interested in an Ultrasport replacing my E36, but the prices are absurd. for example, found one that had some minor issues, had ~110k miles, and the guy still wanted $14k. Edmunds, NADA, etc, put the car around $8-10k, for reference.


You just answered your own question.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

panamajackLGT said:


> You just answered your own question.


so different bumpers demand a $4k premium for the Ultrasport?


----------



## panamajackLGT (Feb 8, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> so different bumpers demand a $4k premium for the Ultrasport?


Like you said, everything else is the same.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> so different bumpers demand a $4k premium for the Ultrasport?


supply and demand.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

rs4-380 said:


> supply and demand.


ah, good ol' supply and command.

while they certainly look a bit better than a standard B6 A4, the car is the exact same. guess I'll be nixing them from my short list then. stands to reason that you can get a decent B7 2.0T Avant for the same price as a B6 Ultrasport then.

:beer:


----------



## JoeArlo (Nov 11, 2000)

My CTS-V Wagon is getting a few upgrades in the next 2 weeks that should put some smiles on peoples faces . . .


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

blue lights, sirens, and other equipment?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> so different bumpers demand a $4k premium for the Ultrasport?


Ultrasport manual avants are tough to find and everyone wants them. The prices will reflect that.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Back in a wagon 

Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

My buddies Jetta and my Passat


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine. Yeah I posted this picture in another thread less than 30 min ago, but it's the Internet and I'll do what I want. :laugh:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I got a bug up my ass :sly:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14066299381" title="S6 & BEETLE by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2906/14066299381_e123a79c56_c.jpg" width="800" height="659" alt="S6 & BEETLE"></a>


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Shtbox said:


>


Mother of God :eek :

Sent From The Right Lane


----------



## DieselME (Aug 31, 2004)

R- Design new Golf Wagon -- I Like.


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> I got a bug up my ass :sly:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14066299381" title="S6 & BEETLE by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2906/14066299381_e123a79c56_c.jpg" width="800" height="659" alt="S6 & BEETLE"></a>


Anymore pics?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

DieselME said:


> R- Design new Golf Wagon -- I Like.


I think if they were to bring the AWD 6MT TDI version that they showed that the NYIAS, I would make an exception to my decision to never buy a car brand new.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

The rack gets used a few times a week at least now that its warm. It's not there for style/trend (I personally think it looks ugly)


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

JoeArlo said:


> My CTS-V Wagon is getting a few upgrades in the next 2 weeks that should put some smiles on peoples faces . . .


HUBBA HUBBA!!!!!!


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

BTM said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

mike minnillo said:


> I think if they were to bring the AWD 6MT TDI version that they showed that the NYIAS, I would make an exception to my decision to never buy a car brand new.


Yup. I've said the same -- and that I'd buy the 6MT AWD wagon new just to vote with my dollars.

Though I'm leaning strongly towards buying the Mk7 R hatch for the same reason. AWD and can be bought with 6speed. Gonna vote with my dollars.. so hopefully VW announces something about the true wagons soon. Course, at this point, they'd probably be getting my $ either way....


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

this is my favorite picture of my wagon.




looks like this currently..


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

bubbagti said:


> Anymore pics?


Sure 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13954142020" title="MOTOR SHOT by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5312/13954142020_4d991345c3_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="MOTOR SHOT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13720621113" title="S6 6 by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2902/13720621113_87183cefc9_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="S6 6"></a>


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the C4's. Too bad there are so few left, and the forum seem dead...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)

@timmiller05 We need a sound clip of the exhaust...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

buddie's B7 S4 Avant & my a3 (kind of avant)


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477563693/" title="IMG_5828 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3809/13477563693_16dee36f71.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_5828"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477325435/" title="IMG_6270 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7076/13477325435_e8bb2db3bc.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_6270"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477532563/" title="IMG_5937 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3816/13477532563_a4e6f5bb4a.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_5937"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477810064/" title="IMG_5934 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/13477810064_166935ebbd.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_5934"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477435525/" title="IMG_5935 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/13477435525_77253f9fc4.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_5935"></a>


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Is the A3 techincally a wagon?

Doesn't it have a A, B, C, and D pillar, plus two rear windows?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

jds215 said:


> buddie's b7 s4 avant & my a3 (kind of avant)
> 
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/13477563693/" title="img_5828 by jdsgti, on flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3809/13477563693_16dee36f71.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="img_5828"></a>


what wheels are those mother of god


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

NadaGTI said:


> what wheels are those mother of god


ha. they are 19x9's off the tiguan :thumbup:


----------



## ShockWaveVT (Apr 16, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> Is the A3 techincally a wagon?
> 
> Doesn't it have a A, B, C, and D pillar, plus two rear windows?


I consider it a wagon, even if the rear cargo area's side windows are relatively tiny. A result of the trend of D pillars in wagons/SUVS that get aggressively canted forward and/or are really thick.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

jds215 said:


> ha. they are 19x9's off the tiguan :thumbup:


They're a great size and offset for a factory wheel :thumbup:
They're ridiculously heavy though.


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Picked up another long roof a few weeks ago. Lowered it and put on Style 32s. Still need to get the rear down a bit more. It's raked a bit much for me right now.

IMG_6143 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Crappy phone pic, sorry


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Preppy said:


> They're a great size and offset for a factory wheel :thumbup:
> They're ridiculously heavy though.


Dude I have a 1.8t wagon it's slow already. 

*I HAVE TO HAVE A SET IN MY LIFE*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NadaGTI said:


> Dude I have a 1.8t wagon it's slow already.
> 
> *I HAVE TO HAVE A SET IN MY LIFE*


:thumbup:


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

iadubber said:


> Picked up another long roof a few weeks ago. Lowered it and put on Style 32s. Still need to get the rear down a bit more. It's raked a bit much for me right now.


That looks so good. Exactly the way I'd do mine (if I had one). :thumbup: 

528, 540, stick?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

iadubber said:


> Picked up another long roof a few weeks ago. Lowered it and put on Style 32s. Still need to get the rear down a bit more. It's raked a bit much for me right now.
> 
> IMG_6143 by iadubber, on Flickr


SLS car? If not, mine was used as the prototype car for Fortune Auto coilovers. There is a group buy going on over on bf.c


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

:heart: This car! 
*bonus points for my car in backround!










dat ass!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Eberger said:


> Love the C4's. Too bad there are so few left, and the forum seem dead...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk





Dcups said:


> @timmiller05 We need a sound clip of the exhaust...


I love the old audi's as well, I missed my b4 90 so much after getting a sportwagen. I had to sell the vw and get back into an old audi! the c4 thread on quattro world has sooooo much good info and lots of activity, check it out!

exhaust clip some time soon. starting to piece together a larger turbo set up than the k26 on now . The inline 5cyl with stromung turbo back and no cat does sound pretty good at wot with 23psi


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Bad photo but I came out of the supermarket today only to find myself flanked by a couple of my German brethren. :wave:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm starting to like the C4 body style. Someone that works at the local Rite Aid has one in black. It's a sedan but it's clean. I'm under the impression that the S4 and S6 are the same body. Is that true? I don't really know much about pre-B5/C5 ets... Audis.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ShockWaveVT said:


> I consider it a wagon, even if the rear cargo area's side windows are relatively tiny. A result of the trend of D pillars in wagons/SUVS that get aggressively canted forward and/or are really thick.



The A3 is a small wagon. I don't give a crap what any other members say. 


Hell, if Subaru Foresters can be in this thread (which is a CUV) so can A3's. 


Mine:


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

I will play along.

Saw this when I was picking up spacers for the Acura:










This is my daily:






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Both really nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

My 3.6 Passat 4motion.


----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

Our most recent wagon purchase. Currently trolling CL for some AMG's, removing the pinstriping and cleaning up those headlights.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Yup, a set of lowering springs, and some factory 18" AMG wheels, and it'll be so sweeeeet.

May I be so bold as to suggest period correct E55 wheels? (And maybe an E55 front bumper too????)


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

JoeArlo said:


> My CTS-V Wagon is getting a few upgrades in the next 2 weeks that should put some smiles on peoples faces . . .


Updates?!?


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

Brandontrek1 said:


> I will play along.
> 
> Saw this when I was picking up spacers for the Acura:


mmmmmm estoril F31.. *drool*

Too low, but it's an automatic so it's not the lowering that 'ruined' it


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

CRacer21 said:


> I'm starting to like the C4 body style. Someone that works at the local Rite Aid has one in black. It's a sedan but it's clean. I'm under the impression that the S4 and S6 are the same body. Is that true? I don't really know much about pre-B5/C5 ets... Audis.


For the most part yes, same car. They had some differences with bumpers, body moldings, interior bits, ect. S4 was 92-94 and S6 was 95-97


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally put my new wheels on 

Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

smoothsix said:


> mmmmmm estoril F31.. *drool*
> 
> Too low, but it's an automatic so it's not the lowering that 'ruined' it





100%


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

My buddies Mazda 323 wagon. Didn't know they existed until he bought it haha.


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

Brandontrek1 said:


> I will play along.
> 
> Saw this when I was picking up spacers for the Acura:


That looks to be out in front of Vossen headquarters in Miami.

Could be wrong, though.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

My old wagon, sold it last year:


----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

Preppy said:


> Yup, a set of lowering springs, and some factory 18" AMG wheels, and it'll be so sweeeeet.
> 
> May I be so bold as to suggest period correct E55 wheels? (And maybe an E55 front bumper too????)


Yes but that leads to new shirts and rear to match. This thing is going to see constant daily use as it replaces our suv so we'll upgrade to 17's and Conti's when the current rubber needs to be replaced. I have not convinced the wife to lower it yet. I did pick up some gunmetal paint to refinish the factory wheels in the short term though. Also have a new Curt hitch in the garage ready to install just ordered some mats.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

R-Dubya said:


> Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr


That is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> My old wagon, sold it last year:


Damn!!! Video?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> My old wagon, sold it last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this? An S/C 2.8L?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> so different bumpers demand a $4k premium for the Ultrasport?


I was also under the impression that ALL usp's were TQM's. (turbo quattro manuals) whereas other a4's can be a mix of those. So you get the sline trim, and that guaranteed combination. But otherwise yes, just a price bump for some bumpers 

I could be wrong, but every USP I have seen is a 6speed 1.8t Quattro.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

DBVeeDB said:


> I was also under the impression that ALL usp's were TQM's. (turbo quattro manuals) whereas other a4's can be a mix of those. So you get the sline trim, and that guaranteed combination. But otherwise yes, just a price bump for some bumpers
> 
> I could be wrong, but every USP I have seen is a 6speed 1.8t Quattro.


My sister had a B6 3.0L 6speed manual USP avant.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah, I've seen both 1.8T's and 3.0L's listed as Ultrasport listed for sale.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Then I stand corrected. :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Preppy said:


> What is this? An S/C 2.8L?


It looks to me like an S4. So then it's the V8. Looks more like the 4.2 to me. Obviously with the charger. I've only seen one of these in person and the sound will ruin an entire package of briefs.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

NadaGTI said:


> It looks to me like an S4. So then it's the V8. Looks more like the 4.2 to me. Obviously with the charger. I've only seen one of these in person and the sound will ruin an entire package of briefs.


That's a B5, not a B6.
A B5 2.8 30V actually.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

2.8L V6 PES Supercharger

I had (may still) video. 

And yes, you'd ruin briefs, amazing sound. Very very quick revs, very throaty, had a growl to it. It was quick, but not fast, everyone who was in it compared it to an S4. I would like to see it with the most modern software which is by GIAC and aviable.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> 2.8L V6 PES Supercharger
> 
> I had (may still) video.
> 
> And yes, you'd ruin briefs, amazing sound. Very very quick revs, very throaty, had a growl to it. It was quick, but not fast, everyone who was in it compared it to an S4. I would like to see it with the most modern software which is by GIAC and aviable.


Guy is trying to sell the entire charger kit right now for 2500. Makes me wish I had a V6 just so I can supercharge it.


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

E39 Touring with M5 conversion


















S62:


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

Man that E39 touring + M5 conversion is the stuff of dreams. Too bad he put some absurd 20" M Parallel spoke replicas on it; the stock 18" size for those wheels is perfection. Oh well, cheap to fix


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are 19" M par reps and guys on bf.c are dying to get a set. 

I am about to buy a ridiculously cheap 03 M5 in perfect shape with 87k miles. I will probably just flip it for profit but keep thinking of building an E39 touring to go beside my 500hp LSx 427 E39 touring.


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

Right, they're 19" aftermarket reps. I do agree they could go down a size but I like the "dish" for a Euro car. The same guy has a 3-pedal Imola red E38 (7 series) with an S62.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

It must be Jase007 or M5jed from bimmerforums. I always get them confused. I know one of them sold an E39 touring with the M5 conversion for like $15k. They build/sell quite a few of these S62 conversion cars IIRC.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

Oh wow. They look WAY bigger than 19s -- must be the ride height. Okay, 19s not so bad on a 5er. Not my choice, but not absurd status. So clean. And yeah, love the dish. Can't hate on the 3-pedal e38 either. I want to hear more about this LSx e39 touring


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I posted a few pix earlier in this thread but here is the full thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...It-s-not-for-everyone-LSX-427-BMW-E39-touring


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

smoothsix said:


> mmmmmm estoril F31.. *drool*
> 
> Too low, but it's an automatic so it's not the lowering that 'ruined' it


I have an F31 and I still kind this funny


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

so F$()ing pissed right now....




























Long: Girl in Focus driving like a bat out of hell, just about causes an accident where three lanes merge into two in a construction zone. I see this from the left lane, and the right lane was closing. She gets caught in traffic in the right lane. I keep going in the left, get well ahead of said Focus. Pull into right lane, with clear traffic behind me, traffic in front coming to a stop, it backs up quite often at this off ramp, and spills out on to the highway. She, now free of traffic, flies up behind me, does not see me stopping, hits back end of my car hard, pushes me into the car in front of me, then pushes the the two cars into the car in front of car three. 

Cliffs....F#$**#G ARGH!!

Just found a set of wheels that I was going to go look at Monday too.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just plain awesome.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's a pic of my 99 Volvo V70R with my 86 245DL in the back ground.


----------



## volvohutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Definitely one of the cooler wagons available right now, IMO. My dealership got one V60 and one S60 Polestar and sold them before pricing was released. Apparently they'll be delivered late July.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Passat Parking Garage by nadagti1, on Flickr


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14327949869" title="s6 new lot 3 by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2908/14327949869_4dc7189451_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="s6 new lot 3"></a>


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

from today with potato camera


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

some wagons from my recent trip to Europe










































saw three T-5Rs in one day.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

http://bringatrailer.com/2014/07/01/1932-rolls-royce-2025-shooting-brake-project/


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

I like that a lot.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks! I dialed it in a bit more this morning, now it sits right where I want it. 

Untitled by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

Got a 300TD turbo wagon with a 4spd manual swapped in over the weekend. 




Friends one owner 245. It's for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice s123!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

E61, Xdrive, 6MT FS. I have no affiliation with the seller



















http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...t=[BMW[535IXD[]][]]&listingId=375185129&Log=0


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I picked up an 03 M5 as a DD. The V70R is for sale if anyone is interested.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111413911626?forcerRptr=true&item=111413911626&viewitem=


----------



## cek77 (Jul 12, 2004)

New to me 85 300td. 233k. 










Previous 93 245.


----------



## Dash27 (Jun 21, 2010)

First time I've ever seen this pic so I thought I'd post it here:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

New bits for my wagon.


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

cek77 said:


> New to me 85 300td. 233k.


More pictures? This thread needs more W123.


----------



## cek77 (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

holding onto a friends e30 so took an 80s photo op. 30 seconds before the benz decided to start puking coolant :banghead:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

RVAE34 said:


> I picked up an 03 M5 as a DD. The V70R is for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111413911626?forcerRptr=true&item=111413911626&viewitem=


Super clean R.

I just picked up this 6-spd 04 and am loving it.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Super clean R.
> 
> I just picked up this 6-spd 04 and am loving it.


Well _hello_ there...:thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

What did you pay? Curious where my asking price stands. I know it's a little high but I have put a lot of money into it and done the bigger ticket maintenance items. KBB on these cars is a joke.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

RVAE34 said:


> What did you pay? Curious where my asking price stands. I know it's a little high but I have put a lot of money into it and done the bigger ticket maintenance items. KBB on these cars is a joke.


I got more and more excited scrolling through the pictures until I saw it was an automatic  I've seen nice V70Rs go for $20k. Maybe lower miles, but still. Price seems more than fair for a car that beautiful, assuming there isn't a huge disparity in resale on the automatic versus the manual-- but even if the m/t is worth more, the difference can't be more than a couple thousand, I'd imagine.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

RVAE34 said:


> What did you pay? Curious where my asking price stands. I know it's a little high but I have put a lot of money into it and done the bigger ticket maintenance items. KBB on these cars is a joke.


Seems reasonable. I looked at a few cars with 60-120k miles, priced $9,500 to $14,500. Although a little higher mileage, your R is very clean and has a bunch of work done recently, which should help with the sale. I will say the manual cars sell pretty fast, not sure about the autos. Mine was reasonably clean, maybe 8.5, with a few little mech. issues, 80k miles, I paid $11.5.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

RVAE34 said:


> What did you pay? Curious where my asking price stands. I know it's a little high but I have put a lot of money into it and done the bigger ticket maintenance items. KBB on these cars is a joke.


When does the 427 E39 go up for sale?


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone know which Merc Wagon this is?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

CLS


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Booster said:


> When does the 427 E39 go up for sale?


Dibs  :laugh:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

smoothsix said:


> I got more and more excited scrolling through the pictures until I saw it was an automatic  I've seen nice V70Rs go for $20k. Maybe lower miles, but still. Price seems more than fair for a car that beautiful, assuming there isn't a huge disparity in resale on the automatic versus the manual-- but even if the m/t is worth more, the difference can't be more than a couple thousand, I'd imagine.


Yeah, I figure the difference couldn't be more than $1k. I bought the auto b/c my wife didn't know how to drive a manual at the time. Now she DD's a manual Xterra lol.



Cr4shT3st said:


> Seems reasonable. I looked at a few cars with 60-120k miles, priced $9,500 to $14,500. Although a little higher mileage, your R is very clean and has a bunch of work done recently, which should help with the sale. I will say the manual cars sell pretty fast, not sure about the autos. Mine was reasonably clean, maybe 8.5, with a few little mech. issues, 80k miles, I paid $11.5.


I am hoping to get at least $11k or so. I have gotten offers for $6k and 7k lol. 



Booster said:


> When does the 427 E39 go up for sale?


Everything I own is for sale at any given time. Make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

autopulse said:


> CLS


Looks to be the CLS shooting brake.


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

zoglog said:


> Does anyone know which Merc Wagon this is?


My guess is that it's an E63 wagon based on the size. I haven't seen a C450 wagon in person yet so I don't know how big it is.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

charliemike said:


> My guess is that it's an E63 wagon based on the size. I haven't seen a C450 wagon in person yet so I don't know how big it is.


CLS:










E63:










C63:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

zoglog said:


> Does anyone know which Merc Wagon this is?


Freeze frame at 0:08 and you can see the window profile is CLS. Besides, it is red like the one posted above so it has to be it.


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

My 300TD turbo 4-speed.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

cek77 said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Glopaticki (Sep 21, 2007)

Odered myself one of these, should be due for September delivery, can't wait!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Now I just need spacers and on to go fast stufz


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

are you listening said:


> My 300TD turbo 4-speed.


I have always liked these. So few left around here...


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Any of you going to H2o I'm hosting the wagon meet. If anyone cares I'll post the link


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna hit 74K miles today. It's a base 1999 Outback with 5MT. It's rust free and I payed $4500 after taxes which I'm pretty damn happy about. 


Outback front by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


Outback FR 34 by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


Outback side by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr


outback interior by CaleDeRoo, on Flickr




Unlike my 2000 which revved to 6K pretty freely, this one just begs me to upshift after 4500rpm, so that might be the first thing I dig into. Then after winter I'm going to lower it a bit since what I really wanted was a Legacy GT


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

NadaGTI said:


> Any of you going to H2o I'm hosting the wagon meet. If anyone cares I'll post the link


I am hoping to be there with mine


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

DBVeeDB said:


> CLS:


Sweet, Thanks guys. There was also a blue one


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

This thread has me missing my AMC Eagle 

...next DD will have to be another wagon. Probably a used AWD Caddy or something.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

AWD Caddy wagon is DIW in my mind. Get the V or RWD 3.6 and initiate smokey white burnouts please!


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

For anyone interested, I received an email a week or two ago that you can now reserve you V60 Polestar (as well as S60). Limited run of the vehicles, hopefully someone around TCL will wind up with one. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

OptimusGlen said:


> New bits for my wagon.



Saw a black one of these at work the other day...awesome looking car


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

oviewankenobi said:


> For anyone interested, I received an email a week or two ago that you can now reserve you V60 Polestar (as well as S60). Limited run of the vehicles, hopefully someone around TCL will wind up with one. :thumbup:


According to this website 90% are sold already. :thumbup:


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Ute it:









Or stance it:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Or stance it:


Why isn't the wheel closer to the center of the wheel well in this photo? It looks like it is broken or photoshopped. :screwy: :thumbdown:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Why isn't the wheel closer to the center of the wheel well in this photo? It looks like it is broken or photoshopped. :screwy: :thumbdown:


It was lower too muce for it's own good


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Why isn't the wheel closer to the center of the wheel well in this photo? It looks like it is broken or photoshopped. :screwy: :thumbdown:


Because trailing arm.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Ever seen lowered MkIV's and Jetta Mk VI's?










Exactly, nothing is photoshopped or broken. :facepalm:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Because trailing arm.


And there's no centering plates. But I'll be honest I wish my wagon looked like that.


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

Headed over to Vag Fair in York, PA earlier today. Still love my e46, but the 'you need an e36 thread' has me thinking impure thoughts.... :banghead:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Any more of those?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't think I've ever posted my station wagon. Nothing fancy.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

My wagon is also a victim of trailing arm woes  But I hope to get drop plates before I run my new wheel setup so it should be remedied :thumbup:

IMG_20140906_173808523.jpg by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Nothing fancy.


Lies! I love it, the TTRS wheels look proper. :thumbup:


----------



## Glopaticki (Sep 21, 2007)

Picked her up yesterday


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> My wagon is also a victim of trailing arm woes  But I hope to get drop plates before I run my new wheel setup so it should be remedied :thumbup:
> 
> IMG_20140906_173808523.jpg by rdubya146, on Flickr



"If you roll up to me in a car with these wheels I'll probably refuse to acknoledge you. For good."

:laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

AndyTR32 said:


> Lies! I love it, the TTRS wheels look proper. :thumbup:


Thank you kind sir!



Glopaticki said:


> Picked her up yesterday


Dat Skoda  Good choice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> "If you roll up to me in a car with these wheels I'll probably refuse to acknoledge you. For good."
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


>


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ket-wheels&p=86293712&viewfull=1#post86293712


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

CaleDeRoo said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ket-wheels&p=86293712&viewfull=1#post86293712


:laugh: I actually lol'd


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Glopaticki said:


> Picked her up yesterday


WTF A6 platform wagon is that and where can I get the front end?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> WTF A6 platform wagon is that and where can I get the front end?


Not a particularly good VW fanboi, are you?  I think it is this:

http://www.skoda-auto.com/en/models/new-octavia-combi/overview

RS model: http://www.skoda-auto.com/en/models/new-octavia-combi-rs/


----------



## Glopaticki (Sep 21, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> WTF A6 platform wagon is that and where can I get the front end?


Skoda Octavia RS. Same platform and drivetrain as GTI, but cheaper with more kit standard


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

Roadtrip bro!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

H2o wagon meet: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7002519


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

wnb800 said:


> Headed over to Vag Fair in York, PA earlier today. Still love my e46, but the 'you need an e36 thread' has me thinking impure thoughts.... :banghead:


LOVE this.

Was poking around CL for BMW wagons today and found this. $4900, salvage title, but very pretty. I had to go take a look after the lot closed:










Beautiful green color and great wheels. Mmm, I think I need one of these...


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

family time








home time








wish I had fancy exhaust time








camping time (because racecar)








unicorn spotting time








game time








one last summer road trip time


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## panamajackLGT (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

this....no



spockcat said:


>


this...YES!


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Anyone ever come out to their car to find a wagon parked next to their wagon? It's happened to me twice recently.


----------



## aCab (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> Anyone ever come out to their car to find a wagon parked next to their wagon? It's happened to me twice recently.


I always park by other wagons. I'm a weirdo. 

my current wagon


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Forester STI:

http://paultan.org/2014/10/28/subaru-forester-sti-teased/


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

aCab said:


>


Let me know if you ever want to get rid of that thing. Very nice.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

fall, leaves, rake


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Pic from last year.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

hognhominy said:


> fall, leaves, rake
> [/IMG]


iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Here are my wagons:


----------



## aCab (Apr 27, 2014)

heffe80 said:


> Let me know if you ever want to get rid of that thing. Very nice.


Will do, but unlikely at the moment. Only had it for 6 months and love it. 30k miles already! (Drive a lot for work). The suspension and wheels/tires and sway bar really bring the fact that it's built on an mkv chassis to light.


----------



## meinny (Jun 1, 2010)

No I'm not using 2 sets of wheels at same time.


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

My 3.6 4motion Passat


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Bump :thumbup:

There has to be something interesting since last post opcorn:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I've seen the pictures of the Passat that have been circulating forever. Never seen this one, and a video to boot.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

my wagon.

Audi S4 Avant

L1006272 copy by So Kikuya, on Flickr


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

^ whoa


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

so gti said:


> my wagon.
> 
> Audi S4 Avant
> 
> L1006272 copy by So Kikuya, on Flickr


Why can't we have nice things in America?


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been thinking about doing a vinyl woody for my XC70.

Not quite as extreme as this though


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

My 6MT W8. :heart: Makes glorious sounds since I lopped off the rear mufflers.


----------



## VR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

oidoglr said:


> My 6MT W8. :heart: Makes glorious sounds since I lopped off the rear mufflers.


Nice! I miss my Passat 4mo wagon. Only had the six and was auto. needed the heater core replaced. I didn't know they made them in manuals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

vee6gti00 said:


> I have been thinking about doing a vinyl woody for my XC70.


My good friends do LeMons and field an "Ikea" Volvo, to give you an idea:










You should do it :laugh:


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Reluctantly let go of my 2005 Legacy GT Wagon 5-speed (no longer reliable enough to be my DD), and replaced it with this:










Not as sporty or fun, but much more comfortable and much better fuel economy. I also like how it looks....


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Bought another wagon, not very interesting though. It just needs to be reliable. :banghead:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

My wifes' wagon.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Nealric said:


> Why can't we have nice things in America?


I'm with you...but it's because the majority of americans buy SUVs because they can slide their fat butts in/out of them 
S4 avant is close to the perfect all-around car in my mind.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

I really need to take more pictures of my new car... I keep whoring the same ones out

4th wagon I've owned so far and won't be the last.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I figured I'd whore out my new (to me) E91 xdrive Wagon. 










It doesn't have the sport package, so sport seats and a sport steering wheel might show up at some point in the next year. Otherwise, this thing is f-ing awesome.


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

So much want!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Not sure they're selling any diesels at the moment.


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

The :heart: wants what the :heart: wants.

IMO VW would prove its commitment to clean diesel by bringing the GTD to the states.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

I just added this badboy to the stable over the summer. It's a 2002 325iT slicktop, manual, and a mod or three. I love driving this car. And my dog digs it too. 

M-tech II conversion
E46 6-spd conversion + LWF & M3 clutch
Quaife LSD
UUC sway bars
UUC exhaust
PSS10 coilovers
330i front brakes
Recaro Sportster CS heated seats


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Mr K said:


> I just added this badboy to the stable over the summer. It's a 2002 325iT slicktop, manual, and a mod or three. I love driving this car. And my dog digs it too.
> 
> M-tech II conversion
> E46 6-spd conversion + LWF & M3 clutch
> ...


Wow, I love it, but I wish the seats were all black instead of black/red. How many miles?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't put mine in here yet...


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

mrothwell said:


> Wow, I love it, but I wish the seats were all black instead of black/red. How many miles?


Currently has 157K miles and running strong. 

BTW, for anyone looking for a cool and unique wagon with a manual, check out this 2003 Audi S6 Avant with a manual conversion for $15K. Pretty cool and available just north of Seattle. No affiliation, blah blah blah. I would seriously consider buying it but don't have any room for another car. http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/5348183497.html


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's my Avant


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> I haven't put mine in here yet...


Hello, fellow Silvaro Avant bro. I haven't put mine in here either.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Made a new wagon friend this past Saturday! Sebastianjbauer and his super badass E63 S AMG Wagon. 

DWA C&C 2015/12/12 by Merzdoms, on Flickr

Photo credit as usual to Hushypushy :wave:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

This marks my 3rd wagon since this thread started. Traded in the A3 Quattro on this TSI last month. Love the car, miss the extra power and traction less than I thought.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Those wheels look great on that car.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

my B6 3.6 Variant.....I miss her.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

You'reDrunk said:


> my B6 3.6 Variant.....I miss her.


Yikes you had a wagon? BRB going to put mine and its tainted heritage up on the classifieds now.













JK. :heart:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Yikes you had a wagon? BRB going to put mine and its tainted heritage up on the classifieds now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep...even built a custom class II tow hitch, rear bags for leveling, and A8 4.2 front brakes.


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

You'reDrunk said:


> my B6 3.6 Variant.....I miss her.


I test drove the 3.6 passat and was waiting for a variant to become available. 

Please tell me about your experience with yours


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

vee6gti00 said:


> I test drove the 3.6 passat and was waiting for a variant to become available.
> 
> Please tell me about your experience with yours


great except this.....the fun begins at post #12

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3067748-Payments-Made-0-Trips-on-Tow-Truck-to-Dealer-1




EDIT - I used to be LSinLV prior to my ban.....which then made me .LSinLV. and then one night when the Admins were drunk or pissed, they changed me to my current screen name. :wave:


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

here is mine:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

bastion72 said:


> Those wheels look great on that car.


Yeah, definitely. :thumbup:

Wait, which of the 400 cars in this thread are you talking about?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> Yeah, definitely. :thumbup:
> 
> Wait, which of the 400 cars in this thread are you talking about?


 Dam, I posted right when I saw the car and all of a sudden everyone posts their car up. It was this one though:


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

Here's my '95 I picked up back in September. May not be the fastest or the prettiest but it's been a damn fine car.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

vee6gti00 said:


> So much want!


I know! These cars are so affordable over in Germany with just 10k miles. I sort of fancy the hatch more, but the wagon would have much more usable cargo space for my bikes and other stuff. If I get a job in Germany, I'll definitely get one there.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

BlackSpeed66 said:


> Here's my '95 I picked up back in September. May not be the fastest or the prettiest but it's been a damn fine car.


The interior on that e34 is mint! I'm a big fan of those cars, but they're tough to come by on the used market, so many of them have been beaten senseless and are in rough shape.


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

Traded my 2007 Subaru Outback in today for this 2012 Acura TSX. Going to miss the Outback, it was a good car but it was time for something new. Really liking the Acura so far, I think it's going to be a great car!

One wagon to another. by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

traded this in 

L1006267 copy by So Kikuya, on Flickr


for this


L1006868 copy by So Kikuya, on Flickr


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

vee6gti00 said:


> I test drove the 3.6 passat and was waiting for a variant to become available.
> 
> Please tell me about your experience with yours


Just hold out for a 2008, no oil pump bolt to worry about plus they all have the AFS HIDs, sport suspension, and sport seats. The 3.6 sounds awesome stock and like a deranged giant wookie with a few simple exhaust mods.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

geoffp said:


> Traded my 2007 Subaru Outback in today for this 2012 Acura TSX. Going to miss the Outback, it was a good car but it was time for something new. Really liking the Acura so far, I think it's going to be a great car!
> 
> One wagon to another. by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


how tall are you?


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> how tall are you?


5'7". How tall are you?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

geoffp said:


> Traded my 2007 Subaru Outback in today for this 2012 Acura TSX. Going to miss the Outback, it was a good car but it was time for something new. Really liking the Acura so far, I think it's going to be a great car!


Need pics with road bike on roof.


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Need pics with road bike on roof.


Haha, I'm actually thinking of going with a trailer hitch setup on the Acura. I have the roof rack set up on my BMW E30, and had it on my Subaru too. I might do a rack set up on top with a cargo box though. I'll be moving from California to Maine in 2 months, so that might come in handy. I'll post some pics once I make a decision. :thumbup:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

geoffp said:


> Haha, I'm actually thinking of going with a trailer hitch setup on the Acura. I have the roof rack set up on my BMW E30, and had it on my Subaru too. I might do a rack set up on top with a cargo box though. I'll be moving from California to Maine in 2 months, so that might come in handy. I'll post some pics once I make a decision. :thumbup:


You can do both on the roof! Although I don't recommend it if you have any kind of OCD over symmetry. :laugh:

Where to in Maine? We'll be having a small GTG in Portsmouth in September (right over the Maine border in NH).


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> You can do both on the roof! Although I don't recommend it if you have any kind of OCD over symmetry. :laugh:
> 
> Where to in Maine? We'll be having a small GTG in Portsmouth in September (right over the Maine border in NH).


Portland, ME specifically, well that's where I'm going to be working. Still looking at houses/apartments.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

geoffp said:


> Portland, ME specifically, well that's where I'm going to be working. Still looking at houses/apartments.


Good luck. :thumbup:

Airing up the summers. And maybe washing the car itself.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

Bought this new in 2009 and have racked up over 170,000 miles on it so far.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Sub’d - just bought a B6 A4 Avant... will read through and post up later :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Been looking at W124 Estates and E39 Tourings for daily duty. Budget is around $10K. I feel like that's enough to net me a 70-80% sorted ~100K mi version of each depending on engine specs.

Plenty of differences between the wagons, but with these loose parameters, point me in the right direction. :beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if this one has been posted yet...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


>


:thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my pop's avant:










B7 A4 2.0T, six-speed manual, Ibis white, Titanium package, sport package. apparently 1 of 37 in the states and quite desirable.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

I just want the upcoming Volvo wagon.. exactly as it looks like this.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Dieselstation said:


> I just want the upcoming Volvo wagon.. exactly as it looks like this.


Oh my goodness...


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

n0rdicalex. said:


> my pop's avant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost had one of these before I got my MK6 GTI, except it was Tiptronic and flashed by the then-first-owner. Yes, the B7 Ti Avants are definitely rare and desirable.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Dieselstation said:


> I just want the upcoming Volvo wagon.. exactly as it looks like this.


Hot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Old driveway









Replaced the stage 3 S4 avant with this C6 3.0T avant a few months ago and haven't looked back. It's not quite as fast as the S4 (yet) but its a great family car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

quick hand wash this evening. added some spray wax while drying, but it still needs a full weekend detail job.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

TheOrange said:


> Replaced the stage 3 S4 avant with this C6 3.0T avant a few months ago and haven't looked back. It's not quite as fast as the S4 (yet) but its a great family car.


Far from perfect, but I really like mine as well :thumbup


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Revival needed..


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

rs4-380 said:


> Far from perfect, but I really like mine as well :thumbup


Same here. Love my C6 Avant and the stg2 3.0t always puts a smile on my face!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Gah, I forgot to post my favorite picture of my Blue Wagon. I had just buffed and waxed it...she's lookin good!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

2007 V70R M66


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Way too little in that engine bay making me wonder if the car actually runs.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

On W8 #2 for me after a crashing my first one in September. This one is cherry.:heart:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

oidoglr said:


> On W8 #2 for me after a crashing my first one in September. This one is cherry.:heart:


6mt?

I've always thought that the w8s were kinda neat. They sound cool too.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


What's going on there? Did they shorten an E30 wagon into a shooting brake or was there an actual production E30 shooting brake? 

It kinda makes my head hurt thinking about the execution of that. 

Not a bad looking car though, but the "fitment" of the wheels looks a bit biased towards the "hella flush" crowd rather than the "go-fast" crowd.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mrothwell said:


> What's going on there? Did they shorten an E30 wagon into a shooting brake or was there an actual production E30 shooting brake?
> 
> It kinda makes my head hurt thinking about the execution of that.
> 
> Not a bad looking car though, but the "fitment" of the wheels looks a bit biased towards the "hella flush" crowd rather than the "go-fast" crowd.


SEMA build: http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...30-M3-Shooting-Brake-2-door-wagon&p=100985401



> Griot’s Garage revealed a two-door BMW E30 M3 Touring in SEMA and immediately we’re lost for words.
> 
> This eye-wateringly beautiful build was based on a 1989 E30 Touring that originally came from Japan, with their end goal to be not only turning it into a M3 replica but also converting its body into a two-door setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

spockcat said:


> SEMA build: http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...30-M3-Shooting-Brake-2-door-wagon&p=100985401


Damn, impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

mrothwell said:


> 6mt?
> 
> I've always thought that the w8s were kinda neat. They sound cool too.


Yes, my 2nd manual W8 wagon. Drove a few Tiptronic W8s...not nearly as entertaining or worth the fuel economy penalty. (I drive mostly city miles, and average 17mpg - she'll do about 24mpg on a 65mph freeway trip). Exhaust mods make them sound delightful, which isn't surprising since the W8 is derived from two VR motors. My previous W8 had rear mufflers deleted, this one has a middle resonator delete with Magnaflows in place of the rear mufflers.


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's my latest addition to the family. This is my fourth avant now and the one I've been looking for forever. 07 S4, black on black, Manuel with carbon interior. 100k km's on the body and a brand spankin' new engine installed on Audi's dime (extended warranty).


----------



## b5d01 (Jun 2, 2015)

the wifes c5 s6


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

Got mine ready for the winter yesterday:

Wagon ready for winter by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

Newer pic.... nicer wheels  Wish the cabin was mine


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Entering the second week of owning our first Avant. Love this thing so far! And it's nice to have a manual again after 4+ years of only automatics.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Picked 1 up in November in Russia. 

Izh (Moskvitch) Kombi

1987 1.5 75bhp 4 speed

1.








[/url]IMG_0195 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]

2. 








[/url]IMG_0213 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]

3.








[/url]IMG_0185 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> Yes, my 2nd manual W8 wagon. Drove a few Tiptronic W8s...not nearly as entertaining or worth the fuel economy penalty. (I drive mostly city miles, and average 17mpg - she'll do about 24mpg on a 65mph freeway trip). Exhaust mods make them sound delightful, which isn't surprising since the W8 is derived from two VR motors. My previous W8 had rear mufflers deleted, this one has a middle resonator delete with Magnaflows in place of the rear mufflers.


Sweet, I really like these cars. I had a fwd '03 GLX for a while, the inlaws had one too but 4motion. Great car in the snow, I even test drive an auto W8 once when looking. If I would have found a manual I would have bought it, ended up with a 3.0R Outback and couldn't be happier. Still miss the Passat at times though.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

I need to own a wagon every few years. My Golf R/4motion swapped sportwagen...










Build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8384065-My-Golf-R-Sportwagen-4motion-Swap-story-and-lots-of-pics


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

20vTa4 said:


> I need to own a wagon every few years. My Golf R/4motion swapped sportwagen...


Damn! Want! I was hoping to pick up an F31 wagon but then they dropped the manual so I bought a Golf R. Would really like a Golf R wagon....


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

smoothsix said:


> Damn! Want! I was hoping to pick up an F31 wagon but then they dropped the manual so I bought a Golf R. Would really like a Golf R wagon....


I'm waiting for someone to do the same treatment on an alltrack, drop in a golf r powerplant and the exterior mods. I mean .... I do have a MK7 wagon and Golf R in the garage now ... hmmm :laugh:


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

20vTa4 said:


> I need to own a wagon every few years. My Golf R/4motion swapped sportwagen...
> 
> Build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8384065-My-Golf-R-Sportwagen-4motion-Swap-story-and-lots-of-pics


Wuuut. This is phenomenal. :beer:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to do the same treatment on an alltrack, drop in a golf r powerplant and the exterior mods. I mean .... I do have a MK7 wagon and Golf R in the garage now ... hmmm :laugh:


I just wish VW had the balls/stupidity to sell a Golf R wagon here in the US. I'd even settle for a DSG.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> I just wish VW had the balls/stupidity to sell a Golf R wagon here in the US. I'd even settle for a DSG.


everyone needs to buy Alltracks and awd Golf Sportwagons that are currently for sale, and maybe they will!*

*doubtful, but I too want the Golf R wagon.


----------



## VR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> everyone needs to buy Alltracks and awd Golf Sportwagons that are currently for sale, and maybe they will!*
> 
> *doubtful, but I too want the Golf R wagon.


I would sell/trade-in my Golf R tomorrow if it could be in wagon form. One can only dream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> everyone needs to buy Alltracks and awd Golf Sportwagons that are currently for sale, and maybe they will!*
> 
> *doubtful, but I too want the Golf R wagon.


Alltracks are auto only aren't they?


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

01tj said:


> Alltracks are auto only aren't they?


So are all the R wagons so people would find something to complain about anyway. :laugh:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

01tj said:


> Alltracks are auto only aren't they?


The manuals have yet to hit the market, but VW has told us that a manual version will be available. Unfortunately, SEL with lighting is not an option with a manual. :thumbdown:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> everyone needs to buy Alltracks and awd Golf Sportwagons that are currently for sale, and maybe they will!*
> 
> *doubtful, but I too want the Golf R wagon.


I asked Mark Gilles, he said no business case for those .... 



VR6 said:


> I would sell/trade-in my Golf R tomorrow if it could be in wagon form. One can only dream.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah me too, wagon utility FTW



Turbo Benzina! said:


> So are all the R wagons so people would find something to complain about anyway. :laugh:


Seriuosly? I thought you could order one to your specifications in Europe, that might have changed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Seriuosly? I thought you could order one to your specifications in Europe, that might have changed.


It is true. Only DSG. And they can get really pricey if you check all the boxes


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

my b8 avant that's currently getting a full airlift treatment


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Just picked up this JDM Legacy GT-B, had a **** eating grin on my drive home.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Just picked up this JDM Legacy GT-B, had a **** eating grin on my drive home.


Those wheels are ugly, sell them to me. 


J/K nice pickup, how many KMs? What did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

It has 84,000kms and out the door was $7600 CAD, which was ok by me.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ef1Fitty said:


> It has 84,000kms and out the door was $7600 CAD, which was ok by me.


Wow, that's a bargain. You'd be lucky to find a beat WRX with twice as much mileage for that price here.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Took my E500 on a nice drive through Malibu and Mulholland Highway today, when you start hustling it in sport mode the weight becomes much less noticeable, it's a quite capable car!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

did some maintenance and preparation for a basic stage 1 flash. replaced the leaking valve cover gasket, new one step colder plugs, new coils, fuel pump cam follower inspection and replacement, new air filter, and fresh oil change. the work made me feel comfortable for the APR stage 1 93 octane flash, so I did that Friday 14-Apr. well impressed with the added power and it's enough to keep me happy for now. also planning on an AWE exhaust and KW coilovers at some point this year. 

went from 200 hp/207 ft-lbs to 241 hp/292 ft-lbs, so definitely a noticeable bump. third gear pulls so hard, and sixth gear highway passing is much better.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

What Audi wagon (Year and model range) would you guys buy for $40k?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> What Audi wagon (Year and model range) would you guys buy for $40k?


I'd want a V8 S4 6MT. But I'm obviously a masochist. I do love the Allroads, they always catch my eye.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I'd want a V8 S4 6MT. But I'm obviously a masochist. I do love the Allroads, they always catch my eye.


I found a 2013 Allroad for $30k with 20k miles on it.

I'll just keep looking. I'd like it to be a bit newer, even more expensive.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> I found a 2013 Allroad for $30k with 20k miles on it.
> 
> I'll just keep looking. I'd like it to be a bit newer, even more expensive.


I just did a quick local CPO search and got three hits on wagons. Two 2016 Allroads, right around $40k. One 2014, $32k. 

I've driven a late model A4 2.0T and wasn't really impressed with the stock tune, it seems like a big car for the motor. I'm sure a tune fixes that but I'd be worried about long term reliability. Something just worried me about a small 4cyl lugging around two tons.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I just did a quick local CPO search and got three hits on wagons. Two 2016 Allroads, right around $40k. One 2014, $32k.
> 
> I've driven a late model A4 2.0T and wasn't really impressed with the stock tune, it seems like a big car for the motor. I'm sure a tune fixes that but I'd be worried about long term reliability. Something just worried me about a small 4cyl lugging around two tons.


Yeah not much here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Yeah not much here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, unfortunately the only Audi wagon you can buy here thats newer than 2012 is the Allroad. And they are all 2.0 autos. My dad has one and it is all stock except for a stage 1 tune, and its not slow, but its still a 4 cyl in the end. Its not very exciting of a car to be honest. They look great, but you have to pay a lot for a nicely spec-ed one. They are somewhat basic without a lot of extras.

Maybe look into a used SQ5? Those are really nice, and the 3.0t is a wonderful engine.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CactusAvant said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the only Audi wagon you can buy here thats newer than 2012 is the Allroad. And they are all 2.0 autos. My dad has one and it is all stock except for a stage 1 tune, and its not slow, but its still a 4 cyl in the end. Its not very exciting of a car to be honest. They look great, but you have to pay a lot for a nicely spec-ed one. They are somewhat basic without a lot of extras.
> 
> Maybe look into a used SQ5? Those are really nice, and the 3.0t is a wonderful engine.


Thanks!

V60 is #1 on my list followed by the All Track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> V60 is #1 on my list followed by the All Track.
> 
> ...


I parked next to one at Target the other day, gorgeous car!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

patrikman said:


> I'd want a V8 S4 6MT. But I'm obviously a masochist. I do love the Allroads, they always catch my eye.


I said the same thing, and I couldn't get rid of mine fast enough. I'm having way more fun with the 2.0T, even though I miss the V8 exhaust. the next Audi 4.2 I own, will be in an RS4.


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

just realized I never posted the 'after' video of my avant:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

benjaminobscene said:


> just realized I never posted the 'after' video of my avant:


Hurrray!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Still stock, but picked up this '09 V50 for a family hauler. Will likely just lower it with bigger wheels.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

OptimusGlen said:


> Still stock, but picked up this '09 V50 for a family hauler. Will likely just lower it with bigger wheels


Very nice, what is it with us 914 guys liking euro wagons?!


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Most recent of my dad-mobile. 

I'm really loving this thing! B7 2.0t 6spd, JHM Stage 1 93oct tune, test pipe, upgraded hpfp, R8 coilpacks. Incredibly fun. Fits my boy, wife and her wheelchair, band gear, etc... and even more with the box up top with no real change in mileage. I haven't driven my Touareg in months because this does everything so well, and it's more fun to drive.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

OptimusGlen said:


> Still stock, but picked up this '09 V50 for a family hauler. Will likely just lower it with bigger wheels.


Sucker for wagons, but the V50 takes the cake. Timeless design and still looks better than the vast majority of cars out there. Was looking for a manual one myself until crossing paths with:


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

My love, V70R









Accord Euro-R









Oh, I'd love a 6 wagon


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Bumping because I need some sports wagon inspiration


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Well since Radwood2 is now set to happen Dec of this year, I'll whore out my poor man's Nordica livery that I did with a few hours with 4 different colors of painters tape!

DSC_3338 by Merzdoms, on Flickr

DSC_3395 by Merzdoms, on Flickr


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Nateblizzy said:


> Bumping because I need some sports wagon inspiration


how about a B7 S4 converted to RS4?










http://nickscarblog.com/featured-rides/dans-cambridge-green-b7-rs4-avant-conversion

https://www.instagram.com/whiskeyandwagons/


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, oh yes. These will do.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

H.E. Pennypacker said:


> Well since Radwood2 is now set to happen Dec of this year, I'll whore out my poor man's Nordica livery that I did with a few hours with 4 different colors of painters tape!
> 
> DSC_3338 by Merzdoms, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_3395 by Merzdoms, on Flickr


I love this, well done sir.



spotted at Road America this summer

















I've never seen a 6spd V70R before


















The only other 3.0R Limited Outback in town I know of.



















Subaruing in the UP










slicktop '05 LGT 5MT, nm+ knows exactly how rare this combo is


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I totally forgot this thread.

#TCLDreams


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

my unicorn is getting sold today. it sure was a fun (expensive) 3 years


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> my unicorn is getting sold today. it sure was a fun (expensive) 3 years


Congrats! Is it that guy from Illinois by chance? With the red Corrado SLC?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nateblizzy said:


> Bumping because I need some sports wagon inspiration


I have started to see a few VW Golf Alltracks around town. I think they look very classy. And they cost less than a new Audi or Volvo wagon.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Congrats! Is it that guy from Illinois by chance? With the red Corrado SLC?


No, someone else locally, though. It's staying in WI.

I listed it on swedespeed and got 7+ people wanting to buy it in under a week. I clearly didn't ask for enough money . . . but at the same time I think it was 1 of 2 M66 wagons for sale nationwide.

Happy to see it go to another Volvo nut.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

patrikman said:


> I love this, well done sir.


:heart:



patrikman said:


>


wat



Cr4shT3st said:


> No, someone else locally, though. It's staying in WI.
> 
> I listed it on swedespeed and got 7+ people wanting to buy it in under a week. I clearly didn't ask for enough money . . . but at the same time I think it was 1 of 2 M66 wagons for sale nationwide.
> 
> Happy to see it go to another Volvo nut.


Unicorn status for sure! Love seeing the ol spaceball shifter :heart:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> No, someone else locally, though. It's staying in WI.
> 
> I listed it on swedespeed and got 7+ people wanting to buy it in under a week. I clearly didn't ask for enough money . . . but at the same time I think it was 1 of 2 M66 wagons for sale nationwide.
> 
> Happy to see it go to another Volvo nut.


Congrats!



H.E. Pennypacker said:


> wat


Life's a drag, man.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

H.E. Pennypacker said:


> wat


Because tiny driveshaft.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Traded in my 2nd 6MT W8 Wagon unicorn










for another wagon I've always lusted after:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> Traded in my 2nd 6MT W8 Wagon unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you walk outside and look at your W8 and think "this is too reliable. How do I get nearly the same experience with higher repair bills?"

j/k j/k nice wagons.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Cr4shT3st said:


> When you walk outside and look at your W8 and think "this is too reliable. How do I get nearly the same experience with higher repair bills?"
> 
> j/k j/k nice wagons.


Pretty much. Actually, I had none of the notorious W8 issues in my 2 years of ownership. Perhaps the ones that had catastrophic defects weeded themselves out of the used marketplace over the past 15 years. 

I was at a crossroads with loving the W8 powerplant (had a glorious 3" x piped exhaust with Magnaflows on it) but wanting to improve the aesthetics with either painting the lowers or hoping to score a Votex kit, replace the steering wheel with an R one and the seats with S6 sport seats, and realized that I might as well spend that money towards getting a car that has all of the cosmetic details already baked in since with having 2 young kids at home I no longer have hours to tinker with projects like I did with previous cars. Tried to find a 6MT swapped S6 Avant since the belt driven 4.2 doesn't have the chain guide issues that the S4 has, plus the added interior volume would be more comparable to the W8, but there just hasn't been one on the market that didn't appear to need body work also.

Hoping that the new motor that Audi installed in the S4 I just bought holds up a few miles before costing me an arm and a leg. :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I have started to see a few VW Golf Alltracks around town. I think they look very classy. And they cost less than a new Audi or Volvo wagon.


They look great broken down on the side of the road. Already seen one. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Because I'm getting new winter tires - Blizzak - tomorrow.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> Traded in my 2nd 6MT W8 Wagon unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey dude :wave:



Cr4shT3st said:


> When you walk outside and look at your W8 and think "this is too reliable. How do I get nearly the same experience with higher repair bills?"
> 
> j/k j/k nice wagons.


get a V70R? :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

patrikman said:


> slicktop '05 LGT 5MT, nm+ knows exactly how rare this combo is
> 
> radlegacy.jpg


So does Nick Soapdish.









Twins, Basil!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I can contribute! Picked it up Saturday. Ill post better pictures when the weather gets better.


----------



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Wow, can we have more please?!!


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

Here are our two grocery getters


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

OEMPlus said:


> Wow, can we have more please?!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


LOL, that is just cruel of you to respond with that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> LOL, that is just cruel of you to respond with that.


:laugh:


----------



## E365 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got a 2008 BMW 535xi. Almost fully loaded and in excellent condition. Tons of service records too.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Someone posted a link to this '05 V70R 6speed on Reddit, I'd like one of these. 

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Volvo-V70-R-Rochester-d519_L16101?sourceContext=shareLink_true_0#listing=194989717


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Someone posted a link to this '05 V70R 6speed on Reddit, I'd like one of these.


Atacammmaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

We tried to bring this Audi RS6 Avant back to the states unsuccessfully as it made our hearts melt. With the highlight being our Vossen Forged VPS-309 wheels in Candy Red, you can see this beautiful Avant a mile away. This RS6 has also been tuned and features a custom wrap to further set itself apart from other wagons in Europe. We love the wagon scene in Europe and our European Distributor Eccentricall always has some serious heat for us to shoot and this was no different! As we finished wrapping up the shoot, we still can't wrap our heads around the fact we cannot buy these in the states. Audi, please bring them here and take our money!

RS6 Avant Full Feature
Audi RS6 on Vossen Forged VPS-309 Wheels

Eccentricall
HOME

Images
Vossen Wheels

*Audi why we no get these?!?!*









*Coordinate*









*Vossen Forged*









*Bagged and Fast*


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

We love our Avant's!!!

RS6 on 20" VFS-1 featuring Flow Formed Technology


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

IMG_2016.jpg by willtel, on Flickr
IMG_2010.jpg by willtel, on Flickr
IMG_2029.jpg by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> They look great broken down on the side of the road. Already seen one. :laugh:


Yeah, my boss' new Alltrack has been in the shop for weeks due to the panoramic moon roof leaking.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

In its natural habitat.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> In its natural habitat.


Bruh.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

My '15 TDI GSW


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Bruh.


O noes. I was just joking (well, I was really running a scan). What happened?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

this machine does it all:










it's due for a thorough detailing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

I cant believe I havent whored out my car here since lowering it.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Amazing. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

We ran the story yesterday and I spotted the wagon. Came here to post. Leaving satisfied. :laugh: :beer::beer:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

🤷









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KJ Picayune (Dec 28, 2007)

Moar of that lifted black b5.5 please!!! Link. Something. Must know more.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KJ Picayune said:


> Moar of that lifted black b5.5 please!!! Link. Something. Must know more.


Creepy FB; this shows up in my newsfeed...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

rolled 100k in my wagon so did a full detail:










the "2.0T" badge was loose, so decided to debadge the rear;


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> rolled 100k in my wagon so did a full detail:


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Atl-Atl said:


> I cant believe I havent whored out my car here since lowering it.


Looks great - what are you lowered on? :thumbup:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

two rarities in one place:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Another local Amazon spotting last week. 









and a couple more from this summer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Looks great - what are you lowered on? :thumbup:


Thanks. It "was" on Godspeed Project Monomax GTI/Golf R coilovers. The car is gone now but I still have the coilovers. Cant sell them to save my life.


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

[/url]IMG_3402 by Christopher Mosgeller, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_3403 by Christopher Mosgeller, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

looking good Chris


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

Picked up my first Audi. 2006 A4 2.0T Avant 6 Speed S Line(mouthful)


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

apparently Paul Newman's ex B6 S4 avant 1 of 1:










https://germancarsforsaleblog.com/p...05-audi-s4-avant-in-aquamarine-blue-metallic/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-S4/32...vCEAAOSwW~FcUqnk:rk:4:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=4

crack pipe price, in my opinion, but does have a nice service history.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> apparently Paul Newman's ex B6 S4 avant 1 of 1:


In the comments of your first link



> This was my car, minus the BBS wheels. And it was never driven by Paul. In fact, he never sat in it. His daughter order it from Audi but didn’t like the seats, so I drove it for a few years before turning it in. So I hate the truth to burst the bubble of whomever owns this, but those are the facts. Still a great car. I put stainless steel cat back exhaust on it. Wonder if that still there. And it also had body work done because the door was damaged and rear pulled repaired when a bike came off the roof at 90 and hit the pillar.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

simple said:


> In the comments of your first link


missed that. 

looks like it's going to be for sale for a while at that price.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Some things.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)

I flew down to Los Angeles on Friday morning to pick this up.










Drove it back to Tacoma. Got home Saturday afternoon.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

jpalmer said:


> I flew down to Los Angeles on Friday morning to pick this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 2005 Legacy GT Wagon 5MT for a decade and absolutely loved it! Would still have it if I didn't need it for daily driver duties but between age and mileage it was getting to the point where constant repairs/maintenance was going to be necessary. 

If you haven't already read up on the quirks of this car, get the banjo filters removed from the oil lines to the turbo -- they can clog, starve the turbo of oil, and lead to expensive repairs.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

My latest object of interest is the 2nd generation Subaru Legacy GT/B or GT-B wagon. Now that they're getting to be 25 years old I'm trying to convince myself to import one that's already done up mostly the way I'd want it since getting all the aftermarket tuning parts a la carte would be prohibitively expensive. It would have to be in Cashmere Yellow with some mods. Thankfully Subarus are like Legos so I'd always have the option of swapping in newer drivetrain components. I'm a sucker for the aftermarket SYMS body styling, which is rare as hens teeth today.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NadaGTI said:


> Some things.


Looking good. Is that a W8 manual wagon? I feel like that is the ultimate VAG fanboy wagon but it takes Corrado or Phaeton levels of commitment to own one.


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

My latest acquisition, a JDM 2004 Subaru Legacy Touring 2.0GT Spec.B WR-Limited. Only ever sold in Japan.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CGY_GLI said:


> My latest acquisition, a JDM 2004 Subaru Legacy Touring 2.0GT Spec.B WR-Limited. Only ever sold in Japan.


That's beautiful. WR Blue w/ gold wheels is a classic combination.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Wow that is a dream car. Saw some great Levorg wagons while in Japan this winter.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> My latest object of interest is the 2nd generation Subaru Legacy GT/B or GT-B wagon.


That is really cool looking.



CGY_GLI said:


> My latest acquisition, a JDM 2004 Subaru Legacy Touring 2.0GT Spec.B WR-Limited. Only ever sold in Japan.


As is this. 



Here's a couple pics of mine and my wife's



















The angle of the photos makes the CTS look huge compared to the A4.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

If there was ever a car I've missed, it definitely was my '05 BEW wagon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

naiku said:


> The angle of the photos makes the CTS look huge compared to the A4.


Her's is bigger than yours.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

I've already posted this pic once today, but what they heck, right? I could probably post this in the "bored wives" thread too. Anyways, I bought a new (to me) wagon:










2009, sport/cold weather/premium packages, RWD, and automatic for my stupid left knee. It needs a water pump, an alignment, and a few new tires due to the ****ty alignment. Hopefully I don't have to replace any parts, this was in an accident but I didn't see any buckling of the fender support or radiator support, so if something is bent, its just a suspension component.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> Looking good. Is that a W8 manual wagon? I feel like that is the ultimate VAG fanboy wagon but it takes Corrado or Phaeton levels of commitment to own one.


It's actually a 2.7T manual. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

Accidental double post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

MXTHOR3 said:


> If there was ever a car I've missed, it definitely was my '05 BEW wagon.


The J Mays design era of VW produced some clean designs. :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Heres a recent photo of mine. Took a while to get it looking like this
Avant in HQ circle by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Cactus A4 sedan driver here approves!!!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

CactusAvant said:


> Heres a recent photo of mine. Took a while to get it looking like this


Gorgeous color, and love the Flat Fives! :heart:

**edit** and that interior


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Cactus Avant, yes please. 

Late to the party, everything over this way tends to be an Avant/Touring body style. 

My ‘05 Ultrasport Avant in Manuel trans is 1 of 14 according to AoA, almost 94K currently and slow as ****. Stock other than Bilsteins. 









Second owner of my 01.5 Avant, saved it from a scrapper in California. Hasn’t ran since 2016, but should have that resolved soon









Last but not least the ‘12 Touring. Looked a long time for an LCI e91 with adaptive xenons, cold weather and nav, found one with all of the above and sport package.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

those wheels look great on the B8. :thumbup:


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

might as well add my daily to this thread



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i had a cool wagon as a daily once.

syncro 20vt swapped with a t3/t4.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> Heres a recent photo of mine. Took a while to get it looking like this
> Avant in HQ circle by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


I saw a D2 A8 in what I believe is this shade the other day, it’s a really color.:thumbup:


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Terrible One said:


> Last but not least the ‘12 Touring. Looked a long time for an LCI e91 with adaptive xenons, cold weather and nav, found one with all of the above and sport package.





GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> might as well add my daily to this thread


BMW does blue paint right. I really miss the color of my old 2011 wagon even though it didn’t drive as well as my current 2009 (non sport/xDrive vs sport/RWD)


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my old wagon. e34 530it. 3.0 V8 with a 5spd manual swap. was a hell of a beater and i miss it.

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)

Haven't been in these parts in a while. Great thread, wasn't aware it. Current pics of my 2005 A4 1.8T Ultrasport Avant:

















And my old 2002 Jetta 1.8T Wagon:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Final day of peak Avant back in jan of 2017 (day before white one went back to VW, month before silver one went back)










Moms V90CC and my allroad











And grocery getter, getting new bags










A complicated mess trying to make the airlift stuff work with stock level control...


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

2018 Alltrack 6MT, doing wagon things:



















And an old winter mode pic:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Man that Cactus Avant










I need to get back into the wagon game......


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Heres a recent photo of mine. Took a while to get it looking like this












This is absolutely gorgeous.



chris86vw said:


> And grocery getter, getting new bags
> 
> A complicated mess trying to make the airlift stuff work with stock level control...


What be this? My Allroad has the spring swap, but dream of getting it back on air. You're keeping the OEM management and compressor, but new bag/struts?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

MXTHOR3 said:


> If there was ever a car I've missed, it definitely was my '05 BEW wagon.





Son said:


> The J Mays design era of VW produced some clean designs. :thumbup:


Those wheels live on my current MK4, albeit it's not a wagon.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

bothhandsplease said:


> What be this? My Allroad has the spring swap, but dream of getting it back on air. You're keeping the OEM management and compressor, but new bag/struts?


Yes, way overly detailed/complicated thread on audizine documenting where I am at so far in the c5 forum. I wanted to make sure anyone who wants to try it in the future has all the information possible. 

The airlift performance setup should be much better than stock, the stock shocks are so soft. I pre swapped my car to all A6 parts to get rid of the body lift.. this sucked on the stock bags as the shocks were too long and bottomed out constantly. 

Plan is stock switches/management, dual stock tanks, dual pumps (probably stock as they have good CFM) swapping out the control solenoid block to something more reliable and will allow larger lines. I already have 1/4 from my single tank and pump but retain the stock 4mm lines to the 4 corners for now. 

I was afraid I would have to modify the level arms to only get 15mm between level 1-2 and 2-3 and never go into level 4, but after running all the numbers on the rear I am 99% sure I will be able to retain the stock 25mm between 1-2 and 2-3 and still be able to go into level 4 (15mm)


So if all goes to plan it will be ~3" lower, (1" from body lift removal 2" from max height of airlift stuff) still retain full level control, be more reliable, ride better, handle better, and speed up the height transitions. I may machine spacers for the upper rear shock to make that minimum drop closer to 2.5", we'll see once I start doing all the math on the front this weekend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Indeed. What a beautiful car!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

I've been really wanting some older 60s or so wagon project. The cleetus cummins Galaxy is really pushing me towards a galaxy wagon.


also:

airlift install done


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

chris86vw said:


> I've been really wanting some older 60s or so wagon project.


Not a Galaxie, but not too far off (old picture; she's been under the knife for some time).










P.S. Allroad on not-busted air ride is rad!


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/mercedes-c-class-cv-series-cvt/


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

Completely stock as it was just delivered, but 1/1 2019 nogaro blue allroad. Going under the knife for the sake of all euro spec and oem + goods, including black optics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I don’t know how many of these are out there but I wish there were more. 



















family photo










I spotted this old LTD at Final Bout Gallery earlier this summer, my old man had the sedan version.










when was the last time you saw a ‘58 Impala wagon?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

ALLROADING17 said:


> Completely stock as it was just delivered, but 1/1 2019 nogaro blue allroad. Going under the knife for the sake of all euro spec and oem + goods, including black optics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a special paint, didn't know you could get the full body color paint outside of grey or white.
That's tempting if a paint-to-sample can have full body paint. Maybe I should get a Cactus Green Alllroad to replace my B5 totaled by a tree...


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

I drove 900km non-stop in an Alpina D3 last week - pretty much the Perfect car


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

JMURiz said:


> Is that a special paint, didn't know you could get the full body color paint outside of grey or white.
> That's tempting if a paint-to-sample can have full body paint. Maybe I should get a Cactus Green Alllroad to replace my B5 totaled by a tree...


Correct, it was approved by Audi Sport GMBH, and VWGoA. It’s the only kind of its color for this model year, even featuring a black headliner which was a non order-able option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ALLROADING17 said:


> Correct, it was approved by Audi Sport GMBH, and VWGoA. It’s the only kind of its color for this model year, even featuring a black headliner which was a non order-able option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VAG*


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my goal is to submit my wagon to BaT in August. 

2008 Audi A4 2.0T 6MT S-Line, Sport package, Titanium package, heated seats. I need to check the window sticker to confirm everything since the S-Line and Sport package of the late B7's seemed to be confusing. at any rate, my dad ordered the car new, owned it from 0-70k, and I've owned it from 70k-108k.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

patrikman said:


> I don’t know how many of these are out there but I wish there were more.
> 
> <<XF Wagon>>


Not enough, never seen a single one on the roads. If I remember correctly they are pretty expensive new though, coupled with Jaguars (deserved or not) reputation for reliability and the fact it is a wagon, I could see them not selling a lot. Honestly, I'd love to have one but new they are well outside my budget, used in a couple years maybe (but then I will also be cross shopping them with the Mercedes E350 / E400 wagon). 



n0rdicalex. said:


> my goal is to submit my wagon to BaT in August.
> 
> 2008 Audi A4 2.0T 6MT S-Line, Sport package, Titanium package, heated seats. I need to check the window sticker to confirm everything since the S-Line and Sport package of the late B7's seemed to be confusing. at any rate, my dad ordered the car new, owned it from 0-70k, and I've owned it from 70k-108k.


I think you will do really well with that on BaT, it pretty much checks all the boxes for someone looking for an S-Line Avant..... white, 6MT, Ti package etc. IIRC the easiest way to tell if it is a full S-Line is if it has the 3 spoke steering wheel.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/...95kGGnW70fBAJLVKOGXSepyApi4Sa0trTET1feoQmphGQ


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

naiku said:


> I think you will do really well with that on BaT, it pretty much checks all the boxes for someone looking for an S-Line Avant..... white, 6MT, Ti package etc. IIRC the easiest way to tell if it is a full S-Line is if it has the 3 spoke steering wheel.


definitely has that along with the Piano black cockpit trim. I'm hoping the audi forum "unicorn" designation does it well. believe the only package it doesn't have is navigation and cold weather package (does have heated seats though). but it's a great machine, with little to no mods (APR stage 1), and very minor wear.


----------



## dholter09 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'll share my wagons! 

My current Grocery Getter.. in the grocery store parking lot... full of groceries:









My old 2004 avant:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

dholter09 said:


> My old 2004 avant:


can't imagine there were many red B6 avants. my dad had one too, but I can't remember if his was a '04 or '05. but it's what got him into Audi after years of being in Ford Explorers. it was a 1.8T 6MT, red, black leather, sport package - really fun car, but definitely underpowered. kind of always on the lookout in the midwest.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

dholter09 said:


> My old 2004 avant:


incomplete post.


All post referencing Audi wagons must include how few of them were produced. Bonus if you confirm that you have your V1 hard wired or not and which floormats you are currently using, carpet or rubber. 


Please update your post.


----------



## dholter09 (Oct 17, 2017)

chris86vw said:


> incomplete post.
> 
> 
> All post referencing Audi wagons must include how few of them were produced. Bonus if you confirm that you have your V1 hard wired or not and which floormats you are currently using, carpet or rubber.
> ...


:laugh: I got rid of that years ago. but I believe I had carpet 



n0rdicalex. said:


> can't imagine there were many red B6 avants. my dad had one too, but I can't remember if his was a '04 or '05. but it's what got him into Audi after years of being in Ford Explorers. it was a 1.8T 6MT, red, black leather, sport package - really fun car, but definitely underpowered. kind of always on the lookout in the midwest.


Pretty sure this was Brilliant Red... I think there are a few different reds for the B6. 
Seeing the pic of your b7 made me want to dig up this old photo! Cant wait to see how it does on Bring a Trailer, that is the perfect wagon!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

dholter09 said:


> Pretty sure this was Brilliant Red... I think there are a few different reds for the B6.
> Seeing the pic of your b7 made me want to dig up this old photo! Cant wait to see how it does on Bring a Trailer, that is the perfect wagon!


brilliant red. :thumbup:










have the submit the car and get it accepted too, but yeah I feel like it's the right place to start. :beer:


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> my goal is to submit my wagon to BaT in August.
> 
> 2008 Audi A4 2.0T 6MT S-Line, Sport package, Titanium package, heated seats. I need to check the window sticker to confirm everything since the S-Line and Sport package of the late B7's seemed to be confusing. at any rate, my dad ordered the car new, owned it from 0-70k, and I've owned it from 70k-108k.



Titanium package was an S-Line with special wheels and all of the silver trim items blacked out. 

My S-Line Avant:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> my goal is to submit my wagon to BaT in August.
> 
> 2008 Audi A4 2.0T 6MT S-Line, Sport package, Titanium package, heated seats. I need to check the window sticker to confirm everything since the S-Line and Sport package of the late B7's seemed to be confusing. at any rate, my dad ordered the car new, owned it from 0-70k, and I've owned it from 70k-108k.


lets skip bat and just agree to sell to me, i can save you time effort and $100... :laugh:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

In light of the Alltrack's impending demise, if anyone's looking for a driver B6 S4 6MT Avant in red...send a PM. I'm not at the stage where I'm ready to put a listing up, but $10k would take her home.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

My POS wagon









Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

oidoglr said:


> In light of the Alltrack's impending demise, if anyone's looking for a driver B6 S4 6MT Avant in red...send a PM. I'm not at the stage where I'm ready to put a listing up, but $10k would take her home.


I'd love a B6 S4, with a built 2.0t, anything but the V8. :laugh::laugh:

In fairness, The B5, B6, and B7 platform cars all suffer from much more understeer when anything more than the 4 cyl is up front. My B6 Avant is a 1.8t, and fairly neutral, but even with the better suspension the S4's of the same era I have driven they just plow hard.

ALso if you maintain your own car, I *DESPISE* working on audi's that are anything more than a 4cyl... The 90 degree V6's and V8's are a terrible for access. 

I doubt I will ever get rid of this car so I have thought about future engine swaps, and besides the usual VAG stuff, I would love a GM 3800SC in there.... :laugh::laugh: It would look like a baby in the engine bay! Maybe swap the SC for a turbo and call it a day.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

dholter09 said:


> My old 2004 avant:


I want!!!! But I also kind of have. :laugh::laugh::laugh:










Currently painted eastwood destroyer grey, after an unfortunate lapse of traffic judgement. This actually works out so much in my favor however as a city beater car, because its already been hit 3x since its been painted, and single stand paint is easy as hell to match, wet sand, polish, and wax. And its close to nardo grey if a bit lighter. 

Fun fact as well for those that live in a city. This car is SMALLER than a new jetta. :screwy:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Jettavr666 said:


> I'd love a B6 S4, with a built 2.0t, anything but the V8. :laugh::laugh:


there ya go. :thumbup:

I had a B6 S4 6MT for a short stint and it was garbage.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Jettavr666 said:


> ALso if you maintain your own car, I *DESPISE* working on audi's that are anything more than a 4cyl... The 90 degree V6's and V8's are a terrible for access.


Just some light maintenance and fan replacement last night before a trip this weekend...:screwy:











As for the handling, my car is pretty neutral now with the airlift stuff and H&R bars, actually selling the H&R bars to get just the hotchikis rear RS6 bar. I was stunned at the improvement with the airlift stuff.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Heres a recent photo of mine. Took a while to get it looking like this
> Avant in HQ circle by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


Spectacular!


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

The ultimate grocery shopper is on BaT


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-335d-2/


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

My dad's 2003 Renault Megane Grand Tour; 80hp 1.5 turbo diesel. Already banned from most German cities. 'Showroommodel' aka dealer test drive vehicle bought new. Written off by insurance years ago following a hail storm. The 'sticky' plastics and overall look of the interior is pretty horrid. Slow, but comfortable seats, cheap at the pump for European standards and very reliable. And of course, a manual wagon.

Other than an occasional hose-down or vacuum cleaner, never seen an interior or exterior detail. Until today. After three hours I had it looking like my dad hadn't seen it in 16 years. Removed a layer of who-knows-what, revealing that the hood and roof have a distinctly different hue from the rest of the car. Still deserves a round of compound, but soon the 'cost' of the detail would exceed its value.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Just picked this up and now official member of The Wagon Lounge... will make a thread about it later eace:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Over the weekend I threw the old Neuspeed Race Springs from my Golf onto my GSW 4Motion. Definitely happy with how it looks and drives. IS38 and big brakes next!


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

bzcat said:


> Just picked this up and now official member of The Wagon Lounge... will make a thread about it later eace:


Nice! Is it an E400 or E450? .... I have started to look at the E class wagons as a replacement for the A4, an E350 will probably be closer to my budget, but the E400 improves enough on the rear that I would rather get the newer model. Something about the E350 from the rear wheels back is just slightly off putting to me.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

naiku said:


> Nice! Is it an E400 or E450? .... I have started to look at the E class wagons as a replacement for the A4, an E350 will probably be closer to my budget, but the E400 improves enough on the rear that I would rather get the newer model. Something about the E350 from the rear wheels back is just slightly off putting to me.


It's 2016 E350, so the final year for the S212. E400 powertrain (3.0 V6 turbo) was never offered in the wagon in the US during the S212 run. It was either E350 or full hog E63.

I looked at some 2017 or 2018 S213 E400. The extra power is nice but not enough to justify the price increase. E450 is too new and totally out of the price range I was willing to spend. And frankly, for that kind of money, I rather have a S212 E63.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

bzcat said:


> It's 2016 E350, so the final year for the S212. E400 powertrain (3.0 V6 turbo) was never offered in the wagon in the US during the S212 run. It was either E350 or full hog E63.
> 
> I looked at some 2017 or 2018 S213 E400. The extra power is nice but not enough to justify the price increase. E450 is too new and totally out of the price range I was willing to spend. And frankly, for that kind of money, I rather have a S212 E63.


Awesome, the back looks way better in that color than the lighter colors I typically have been looking at (lighter colors it seems to look real bulky and awkward for some reason) that looks really great, it's a sport package right? Please do post up a thread about it and your impressions, like I wrote earlier, realistically the E350 is going to be much closer to my budget, although by the time I am actually buying the E400 may have dropped down enough.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to my attention. I have begun the long and arduous daydreaming process about what to replace my Clubman with when the time comes (soon). I'm thinking of some sort of sporty Eurosnob wagon of because, especially since I've moved to St Louis, I carry my bike a lot more than I ever have. My road bike fits in the Mini with ease, but I don't see a 29er MTB squeezing back there. I prefer the security of having the bike inside, and I just like wagons. 

Going to peruse for inspiration. Currently leading the pack in my mind is an E61 535iT.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

geofftii2002 said:


> My road bike fits in the Mini with ease, but I don't see a 29er MTB squeezing back there. I prefer the security of having the bike inside, and I just like wagons.
> 
> Going to peruse for inspiration. Currently leading the pack in my mind is an E61 535iT.


You should have no problems fitting the 29er in the BMW, I managed to get mine into the back of the A4 with just the front wheel removed.


----------



## mutcth (Mar 11, 2000)

bzcat said:


> It's 2016 E350, so the final year for the S212. E400 powertrain (3.0 V6 turbo) was never offered in the wagon in the US during the S212 run. It was either E350 or full hog E63.


I look forward to your thread. Every now and then I think of splurging and buying one of these. That said, I haven't seen many with both Parktronic and Distronic, and I want all the toys...

Tom


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back to my attention. I have begun the long and arduous daydreaming process about what to replace my Clubman with when the time comes (soon). I'm thinking of some sort of sporty Eurosnob wagon of because, especially since I've moved to St Louis, I carry my bike a lot more than I ever have. My road bike fits in the Mini with ease, but I don't see a 29er MTB squeezing back there. I prefer the security of having the bike inside, and I just like wagons.
> 
> Going to peruse for inspiration. Currently leading the pack in my mind is an E61 535iT.


A good E61 535i is increasingly hard to find. Especially one with sports package. I actually tried to look for one with manual transmission and it was a frustrating experience. If you can find one in good shape, just buy it and justify it with your significant other later :laugh:



mutcth said:


> I look forward to your thread. Every now and then I think of splurging and buying one of these. That said, I haven't seen many with both Parktronic and Distronic, and I want all the toys...
> 
> Tom


The pre-facelift S212 (with twin square headlights) are definitely in the affordable zone already but they are all out of warranty also so you have to weight the pros and cons. My car has neither Parktronic nor Distronic which is find by me... I wouldn't mind Parktronic but it wasn't a deal breaker for me and I was ok with just Lane Departure package, which is like Distronic lite. The reason this one sealed the deal for me was it had ventilated and active seat... those canyon drives now come with self-adjusting side bolsters and the massage function is epitome of luxury driving.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

geofftii2002 said:


> Going to peruse for inspiration. Currently leading the pack in my mind is an E61 535iT.


From the Craigslist find thread.

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/d/hollywood-rare-one-of-300-bmw-535xi/6942614410.html


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I made a thread about me buying the E350 wagon: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tomobile-and-a-ferry-ride-to-find-my-Mercedes


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

A good look at the BMW F31 - https://www.revogarage.com/a-wagon-state-of-mind-the-bmw-f31/










https://www.revogarage.com/a-wagon-state-of-mind-the-bmw-f31/


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Unitronic stage 2 is20 turbo upgrade. Does pretty good on the 1/4 mile


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6YwRrPfN4ScQh4yotPaGJg


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back to my attention. I have begun the long and arduous daydreaming process about what to replace my Clubman with when the time comes (soon). I'm thinking of some sort of sporty Eurosnob wagon of because, especially since I've moved to St Louis, I carry my bike a lot more than I ever have. My road bike fits in the Mini with ease, but I don't see a 29er MTB squeezing back there. I prefer the security of having the bike inside, and I just like wagons.
> 
> Going to peruse for inspiration. Currently leading the pack in my mind is an E61 535iT.


E61 with AWD and an early N54? Brave man. I looked at these but couldn’t pull the trigger, there’s just too many things to go wrong. Transfer cases, N54 problems, leaking sunroofs, leaking hatches, ALL the electronics behind the wheel well that tends to fill with water, hatch wiring problems, rear air suspension, etc. And the sport packages are stupid rare, even with an automatic. 

Just FYI, the interior on the 2009-2010 E6x cars is way nicer than the pre-lci versions.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> From the Craigslist find thread.
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/d/hollywood-rare-one-of-300-bmw-535xi/6942614410.html



MMmmmmmmm.... and it's not silver or black. :heart:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

mrothwell said:


> E61 with AWD and an early N54? Brave man. I looked at these but couldn’t pull the trigger, there’s just too many things to go wrong. Transfer cases, N54 problems, leaking sunroofs, leaking hatches, ALL the electronics behind the wheel well that tends to fill with water, hatch wiring problems, rear air suspension, etc. And the sport packages are stupid rare, even with an automatic.
> 
> Just FYI, the interior on the 2009-2010 E6x cars is way nicer than the pre-lci versions.



It was my understanding that he N54 wasn't all that bad.  Also, I have no idea what a pre-lci version is. Can you elaborate? If you need to know the intricacies of E-Type variants and production changes or how many Bentley S2 LWB chassis were sent to outside coachbuilders, I'm yer man. Start talking about cars built after 2008 and things begin to get fuzzy.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> It was my understanding that he N54 wasn't all that bad.  Also, I have no idea what a pre-lci version is. Can you elaborate? If you need to know the intricacies of E-Type variants and production changes or how many Bentley S2 LWB chassis were sent to outside coachbuilders, I'm yer man. Start talking about cars built after 2008 and things begin to get fuzzy.


The N54 is a steaming pile. Drives beautifully when its working and is capable of incredible horsepower numbers, but even though they seem to have fixed the HPFP issues that made the car stall on the highway, it still has many many more issues. Injectors, cracking valve covers, electric water pumps mounted next to turbos, first generation DI that builds up carbon on the intake valves, etc. They fixed a lot of the N54 issues with the N55, but there was never an N55 put into the E6x chassis cars. 

LCI is the BMW name for refresh. So on the E6x chassis, they refreshed the car in 2008 with an updated interior and exterior touches. However, they updated a couple more things in 2009, like adding a better iDrive system and fixing the ECU problems of the 07-08 N54s.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

mrothwell summed it pretty well. N54 had lots of problems... however, if you find a high mileage E61, chances are all the troublesome parts have already been replaced by newer parts that had design revisions. The big difference between N54 and later N55 is number of turbos... N54 is a twin turbo design while N55 has a large single turbo. I wouldn't let N54 scare me off completely but this is the case where you really need to see the repair record of the car.

The high pressure fuel pump was a weak point in both N54 and early N55. The failure rate was 100% within the first 3 years. So by now, all the E60 generation cars are on their 2nd or 3rd HPFP. There is also extended warranty on this if your car by some miracles still has the original badly designed HPFP. 

The biggest problem with E61 is not actually the N54 or HPFP. It is the poor drainage design on the sun roof. If there is a blockage, the water will enter the spare tire wheel well where the battery is located and short everything out. The electronics get fried and you have a $10k repair bill. Preventive maintenance is key. Also helps if you live in a place that never rains (like SoCal :wave: )

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259095&highlight=

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=626797&highlight=

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691644&highlight=

With all that said, where else are you going to find a decent size wagon that can dance like the E61? There aren't many choices. And this one is available with manual if you are patient enough.

If you don't want to think about N54, you can always get the 530i wagon. The N52 3.0 non-turbo I6 is pretty stout.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

bzcat said:


> mrothwell summed it pretty well. N54 had lots of problems... however, if you find a high mileage E61, chances are all the troublesome parts have already been replaced by newer parts that had design revisions. The big difference between N54 and later N55 is number of turbos... N54 is a twin turbo design while N55 has a large single turbo. I wouldn't let N54 scare me off completely but this is the case where you really need to see the repair record of the car.
> 
> The high pressure fuel pump was a weak point in both N54 and early N55. The failure rate was 100% within the first 3 years. So by now, all the E60 generation cars are on their 2nd or 3rd HPFP. There is also extended warranty on this if your car by some miracles still has the original badly designed HPFP.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I was previously thinking about the A6 3.0T Avant, but they're exceedingly rare and they're all silver. I've also heard from a reputable indy mechanic friend that the 3.0T is great. Until it's not. Plus, I haven't seen Audi interiors (as lovely as they are) hold up in the long term, and wagons tend to take the most abuse. 

Good thought on the 530i, I'll have to drive one to see if it meets my wants/needs. Though it is likely to share the same sunroof drain issues, I suppose. Maybe I should just look toward a Mercedes. Its the less sporty option but there are more available and I can afford to be picky to find a really good one.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

geofftii2002 said:


> Thanks for the info! I was previously thinking about the A6 3.0T Avant, but they're exceedingly rare and they're all silver.


Actually thinking about moving on from mine, 09 prestige with 97k. Things been rock solid. I've owned 2 3.0t's and if I replace this one it's going to be another 3.0t. If you (or anyone) is serious about a 3.0t avant pm me.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

What a great color combo!
If I'd have done more research I'd have grabbed one of those before getting my S6. 
Now after putting buckets of money into it, I'm not sure I'd want to get 0.50 on the dollar by selling it.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

JMURiz said:


> What a great color combo!
> If I'd have done more research I'd have grabbed one of those before getting my S6.
> Now after putting buckets of money into it, I'm not sure I'd want to get 0.50 on the dollar by selling it.


I had a 200k mile c5 avant and the c6 brings alot more to the table. The 3.0t also feels faster (and probably actually IS faster) then a c5 s6 as well. 

I'm convinced (and haven't really been disproven as of yet) that pretty much all c5's are money pits at this point. They all had too many things they needed on a regular basis (control arms, gaskets, MFA screens, flex pipes, etc, etc) when they were young. Now that they are at least 15 years old and have usually gone through several owners they just constantly need stuff. Don't get me wrong, I still have a soft spot for them, but unless you spend multiples of what they are worth totally refreshing them they seem to always have a running list of things that need to be done to them.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't disagree with that. Bought it with all the maintenance 'done' by a reputable shop (receipts and all)....turned out that wasn't the case. So I got to actually do the timing belt/water pump, thermostat, bufkin pipe, new 2nd radiator, blahblahblah. So I'm probably 2x what I paid for it in repairs :banghead:

Sucks that it's so nice when running correctly, and the 3rd row seat is nice for picking up my daughters cousins etc.
I need to free up some car-project space to get it in the garage before fall/winter!


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> Thanks for the info! I was previously thinking about the A6 3.0T Avant, but they're exceedingly rare and they're all silver. I've also heard from a reputable indy mechanic friend that the 3.0T is great. Until it's not. Plus, I haven't seen Audi interiors (as lovely as they are) hold up in the long term, and wagons tend to take the most abuse.
> 
> Good thought on the 530i, I'll have to drive one to see if it meets my wants/needs. Though it is likely to share the same sunroof drain issues, I suppose. Maybe I should just look toward a Mercedes. Its the less sporty option but there are more available and I can afford to be picky to find a really good one.



I would get the C6 A6 Avant with 3.0T before I go the E61 with N52 non-turbo route. Audi 3.0T (the supercharged one) is a great engine. I had it in my Q5 and I prefer it to the newer 3.0T (the turbo charged one) in my SQ5. In the VW world, the 3.0 supercharged V6 is one of the least trouble prone engine in the last 2 decade or so. 

All E61 has the sunroof drain issue but like I said, it is not a problem as long as you do preventive maintenance to clear the drain regularly (or move to Los Angeles...  ) The only mark against 530i is age... it is several years older than 535i but the upside (subjective I know) is 530i E61 came in RWD or AWD so you have a choice. 535i only came with AWD which in BMW world means they lack sports suspension... takes away from some of the handling advantage.

E-class is the wagon to get if you are looking if you ask me...  They are plentiful (compare to A6 or 5 series) as you noted but definitely not as sporty. Another thing to keep in mind... Audi and BMW stopped selling large wagons 2 generations ago so those cars are generally well used. Mercedes S212 are just entering their prime. And well cared for S211 are much easier to find than C6 or E61.




rs4-380 said:


> Actually thinking about moving on from mine, 09 prestige with 97k. Things been rock solid. I've owned 2 3.0t's and if I replace this one it's going to be another 3.0t. If you (or anyone) is serious about a 3.0t avant pm me.


Oh I wish you posted this before I got my Mercedes... jump on this geofftii2002!!!


----------



## Barrett56 (Apr 26, 2018)

geofftii2002 said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back to my attention. I have begun the long and arduous daydreaming process about what to replace my Clubman with when the time comes (soon). I'm thinking of some sort of sporty Eurosnob wagon of because, especially since I've moved to St Louis, I carry my bike a lot more than I ever have. My road bike fits in the Mini with ease, but I don't see a 29er MTB squeezing back there. I prefer the security of having the bike inside, and I just like wagons.
> 
> Going to peruse for inspiration. Currently leading the pack in my mind is an E61 535iT.



Not to derail this thread, but I'm also in StL and am trying to get back into mtn biking. I have a Trek 8500 collecting dust in my basement at the moment. Haven't even tried to fit it in the AllTrack or GTI yet. Do you ride in Castlewood at all?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Barrett56 said:


> Not to derail this thread, but I'm also in StL and am trying to get back into mtn biking. I have a Trek 8500 collecting dust in my basement at the moment. Haven't even tried to fit it in the AllTrack or GTI yet. Do you ride in Castlewood at all?


I recently sold my old mountain bike because it just didn't fit me well. That said, I am on the cusp of being in the market for a new one however my wife has been unemployed for 8 weeks since wrapping up her interim call. But now she's in interviews for a really great position SO... once she gets that wrapped up, I can get a new bike and get back in action. 

But yes, since coming to STL I've only ridden Castlewood. It's fabulous! 

A wagon would make life sooo much easier. 


The pendulum is swinging back in favor of a Mercedes. I think it would be easier to find a good, clean example that's not taking a step backward from my current car. I will continue changing my mind. :laugh:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> The pendulum is swinging back in favor of a Mercedes. I think it would be easier to find a good, clean example that's not taking a step backward from my current car. I will continue changing my mind. :laugh:


Start here: https://www.mbusa.com/en/cpo/inventory/search?zip=63139&class=E:WGN&includeAllPreOwned=true


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I am getting a 3.0 S4 conversion done as I type this. ETA is 6-8 weeks.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbup: you’re living the dream


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> I recently sold my old mountain bike because it just didn't fit me well. That said, I am on the cusp of being in the market for a new one however my wife has been unemployed for 8 weeks since wrapping up her interim call. But now she's in interviews for a really great position SO... once she gets that wrapped up, I can get a new bike and get back in action.
> 
> But yes, since coming to STL I've only ridden Castlewood. It's fabulous!
> 
> ...


Honestly, I love wagons, but I have one and rarely put my mountain bike in the back. Road bike, sure. But the mountain bike is always so dirty and it gets an incredible amount of grit and dirt in the car. 

I got one of these a few years ago, and it’s been a game changer:










The rack, I mean. I was always a roof rack guy and I thought they looked cool, but hitch racks are just so much better. Easier loading, better aero, no worries about low parking garages, and I also don’t worry about snapping my fork dropouts off when going around sharp turns at *ahem* spirited rates of speed.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Friend of mine recently picked this up. Fair to say I am in love.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> I am getting a 3.0 S4 conversion done as I type this. ETA is 6-8 weeks.


looking forward to seeing some after pics. are you doing the sport differential too?


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Barrett56 said:


> Not to derail this thread, but I'm also in StL and am trying to get back into mtn biking. I have a Trek 8500 collecting dust in my basement at the moment. Haven't even tried to fit it in the AllTrack or GTI yet. Do you ride in Castlewood at all?


I'm not sure if it's a derail if you are talking about wagon's and bikes. 

In my Alltrack I can fit my size small Surly Moonlander fatbike (4.8" tires) in the back without removing a wheel. If that bike fits, most bikes will, though large frame size 29er's may need the front wheel off.

I also have a two bike roof rack setup which is OK, but I try to avoid using it if I can. Fuel mileage blows with a bike or two up there and there is lots of wind noise. I'd consider adding a hitch but I'm not convinced I'll keep the car long term, Golf R's keep calling to me...


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

DG7Projects said:


> I am getting a 3.0 S4 conversion done as I type this. ETA is 6-8 weeks.


I’ve wanted to do this for a loooong time


----------



## Barrett56 (Apr 26, 2018)

KrisA said:


> I'm not sure if it's a derail if you are talking about wagon's and bikes.
> 
> In my Alltrack I can fit my size small Surly Moonlander fatbike (4.8" tires) in the back without removing a wheel. If that bike fits, most bikes will, though large frame size 29er's may need the front wheel off.
> 
> I also have a two bike roof rack setup which is OK, but I try to avoid using it if I can. Fuel mileage blows with a bike or two up there and there is lots of wind noise. I'd consider adding a hitch but I'm not convinced I'll keep the car long term, Golf R's keep calling to me...


Having two car seats really hurts the utility of the wagon for me as I can't easily fold down the rear seats to load a bike in w/o it being a hassle. If I start riding consistently, I'll probably invest in a hitch system or a roof rack.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

n0rdicalex. said:


> looking forward to seeing some after pics. are you doing the sport differential too?


I'll be sure to post some up when it's done. Yes, I am. My only dilemma is either finding a black headliner or dyeing it. Oh, and what color to wrap the car after the conversion. I'm leaning towards a dark green. 



rs4-380 said:


> I’ve wanted to do this for a loooong time


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> I'll be sure to post some up when it's done. Yes, I am. My only dilemma is either finding a black headliner or dyeing it. Oh, and what color to wrap the car after the conversion. I'm leaning towards a dark green.


merlin purple. 

I often dream about ripping around in a merlin purple RS6 and even debated wrapping my old mk5 R32 in a similar color.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

n0rdicalex. said:


> merlin purple.
> 
> I often dream about ripping around in a merlin purple RS6 and even debated wrapping my old mk5 R32 in a similar color.












That is a really nice color, but I'm not _that_ brave. I may have to reconsider green and look at swatches again.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

mrothwell said:


> Honestly, I love wagons, but I have one and rarely put my mountain bike in the back. Road bike, sure. But the mountain bike is always so dirty and it gets an incredible amount of grit and dirt in the car.
> 
> I got one of these a few years ago, and it’s been a game changer:
> 
> ...



All valid points! I do have a few hesitations about the hitch rack:

I live in St. Louis and I really don't want to turn my beautiful next bike into a bumper. People here are HORRIBLE drivers and I simply don't trust someone not running into my bike. 

I live in St. Louis and my bike would disappear in about 30 seconds from hitch rack. :laugh:

Mud is not much of a concern, as when it rains here, local etiquette dictates that trails are closed, so I'll hit the road instead

I don't really parking garage very much...and when I've had roof racks I've never once forgotten a bike is on the roof. That's like leaving your baby in the back of a hot car! 



A buddy of mine has a Kia Stinger GT (which he LOVES) and that sucker swallows his Kona 29er with no problem whatsoever. It makes me jealous but I won't buy a Stinger because I work with him every day and that's like ordering the same thing as the person next to you in a fancy restaurant. :laugh: So I must wagon.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> That is a really nice color, but I'm not _that_ brave. I may have to reconsider green and look at swatches again.


That purple is cool, if you’re looking at greens, maybe look at B5 cactus green. I had it on my A4 and it looked amazing when clean.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

bzcat said:


> Start here: https://www.mbusa.com/en/cpo/inventory/search?zip=63139&class=E:WGN&includeAllPreOwned=true



Troublemaker! :laugh: 

I found this and thank God its out of my current price range, at least until after we buy a house. 

https://www.mbmanhattan.com/invento...benz-e-350-4matic®-4d-wagon-wddhh8jb6gb329803


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

it definitely looks like a nice car, but the shape of those front seats look so unappealing. :what:


----------



## mutcth (Mar 11, 2000)

geofftii2002 said:


> Troublemaker! :laugh:
> 
> I found this and thank God its out of my current price range, at least until after we buy a house.
> 
> https://www.mbmanhattan.com/invento...benz-e-350-4matic®-4d-wagon-wddhh8jb6gb329803


LOL! I was admiring the very same car online today. I admit, I'd probably go F31 or A4 allroad (I can utilize the smaller dimensions) instead, but damn - the E350 looks great in red. 

Tom


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://www.automobilemag.com/news/...95kGGnW70fBAJLVKOGXSepyApi4Sa0trTET1feoQmphGQ


OMG yes! Im a sucker for poo brown, wagons, ls' and chevelles. While many of the chevelle wagons are prettier, I would have this over most as its just wonderfully odd.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> Troublemaker! :laugh:
> 
> I found this and thank God its out of my current price range, at least until after we buy a house.
> 
> https://www.mbmanhattan.com/invento...benz-e-350-4matic®-4d-wagon-wddhh8jb6gb329803





mutcth said:


> LOL! I was admiring the very same car online today. I admit, I'd probably go F31 or A4 allroad (I can utilize the smaller dimensions) instead, but damn - the E350 looks great in red.
> 
> Tom


Jokes on you two... the car appears to have been sold. The link is dead which means the car was taken out of inventory 

But that is a nice color!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

bzcat said:


> Jokes on you two... the car appears to have been sold. The link is dead which means the car was taken out of inventory
> 
> But that is a nice color!



Yeah, I'm probably better off.:laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> Yeah, I'm probably better off.:laugh:


really lovely cars. and an actual color, _with_ a non-beige interior. perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> really lovely cars. and an actual color, _with_ a non-beige interior. perfect :thumbup:


It is nice that it isn’t some shade of gray but I never liked red on a Benz. My neighbor has a red W124 estate that he bought from Phoenix specifically because it was red. It was faded with failed clear coat so he had it repainted and unfortunately it is still red.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

It's too far for me to go look at or to seriously consider bringing back to MN, but this is a really good deal on a 2008 4motion VR6 Passat wagon with the sport package (unfortunately one of the later builds omitting the fantastic Dynaudio) with crazy low miles.

https://www.nicecarsoflongisland.co...ens-Connecticut-Suffolk/used_car/X1QrmRrWMoc=

I don't suppose anyone is in the area that could take a look at the car?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> It's too far for me to go look at or to seriously consider bringing back to MN, but this is a really good deal on a 2008 4motion VR6 Passat wagon with the sport package (unfortunately one of the later builds omitting the fantastic Dynaudio) with crazy low miles.
> 
> https://www.nicecarsoflongisland.co...ens-Connecticut-Suffolk/used_car/X1QrmRrWMoc=
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is in the area that could take a look at the car?


Why do people take pictures of cars with their garbage all over the place? I suppose it wouldn't be Long Island without some Dunkin Donuts trash in the way. :facepalm:

But it does look like a pretty nice car otherwise.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

geofftii2002 said:


> Why do people take pictures of cars with their garbage all over the place?


Probably why they've had to drop the price down to $8k


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

oidoglr said:


> It's too far for me to go look at or to seriously consider bringing back to MN, but this is a really good deal on a 2008 4motion VR6 Passat wagon with the sport package (unfortunately one of the later builds omitting the fantastic Dynaudio) with crazy low miles.
> 
> https://www.nicecarsoflongisland.co...ens-Connecticut-Suffolk/used_car/X1QrmRrWMoc=
> 
> I don't suppose anyone is in the area that could take a look at the car?


1/2 of the mileage of mine. Nearly identical but without Nav (useless anyway). Just do it. You will be able to go lower than listing price!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

sg207ptg said:


> 1/2 of the mileage of mine. Nearly identical but without Nav (useless anyway). Just do it. You will be able to go lower than listing price!


hmm. does anyone have experience with LemonSquad independent inspections?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> hmm. does anyone have experience with LemonSquad independent inspections?


Bad news Matt, car says sold now.

a couple recent rare Legacy sightings, first is a 2006 3.0R (non LL Bean). not sure how rare this is but they are fairly uncommon compared to 2009 3.0Rs which are kind of rare themselves.










and a 2005 Legacy GT (non Limited wagon w/sunroof) in 5MT, 1 of 131


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> I am getting a 3.0 S4 conversion done as I type this. ETA is 6-8 weeks.


Saw your post on AZ... 
Wondering if you don't mind sharing, of course, how much that is costing you? 
It sounds crazy, but I recently changed my B8.5 allroad's steering wheel to the one out of the S4 and as a result of the flappy paddles, I've fixed my biggest gripe with the car, which was that the transmission never knew where it needed to be (IMO). 

Love the 3.0t engine... that in a wagon is a dream!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Bad news Matt, car says sold now.


For the sake of my wife's sanity during our kitchen remodel, that's great news.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

any Golf Alltrack owners? 

girlfriend has a 2013 Outback nearing 100k miles and she's mentioned the Alltrack as a potential replacement. CPO Alltrack's seem like nice price, but would want to make sure she gets the lighting package. any folks here have the Alltrack that can speak about fuel economy and general ownership? she commutes ~110 miles a day and we have a 4-5 month old labrador for reference. 

for what it's worth, I've always had VAG products so I'm familiar with their service and maintenance requirements. I'm less confident in an Outback with CVT transmission >100k reliability, but that's basically due to lack of experience.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> For the sake of my wife's sanity during our kitchen remodel, that's great news.


:laugh:


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> any Golf Alltrack owners?
> 
> girlfriend has a 2013 Outback nearing 100k miles and she's mentioned the Alltrack as a potential replacement. CPO Alltrack's seem like nice price, but would want to make sure she gets the lighting package. any folks here have the Alltrack that can speak about fuel economy and general ownership? she commutes ~110 miles a day and we have a 4-5 month old labrador for reference.
> 
> for what it's worth, I've always had VAG products so I'm familiar with their service and maintenance requirements. I'm less confident in an Outback with CVT transmission >100k reliability, but that's basically due to lack of experience.


find one without a sunroof, apparently they all leak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholter09 (Oct 17, 2017)

n0rdicalex. said:


> any Golf Alltrack owners?
> 
> girlfriend has a 2013 Outback nearing 100k miles and she's mentioned the Alltrack as a potential replacement. CPO Alltrack's seem like nice price, but would want to make sure she gets the lighting package. any folks here have the Alltrack that can speak about fuel economy and general ownership? she commutes ~110 miles a day and we have a 4-5 month old labrador for reference.
> 
> for what it's worth, I've always had VAG products so I'm familiar with their service and maintenance requirements. I'm less confident in an Outback with CVT transmission >100k reliability, but that's basically due to lack of experience.


2018 alltrack s here. 
Just roadtripped from Minneapolis to Chicago and on board computer said I averaged around 37 mpg. I will hand calculate that when I fill up later. I have a 70 mile work commute every day and I have been pretty impressed with that fuel economy too. Im getting about 460-480 miles per tank. I love the car, but as others have said, sunroofs are hit or miss with leaks.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

May have posted before but, I ran across one of these locally and realized how much I liked my LGT. Unfortunately I've heard mine was quite bastardized after it passed through a few hands. I'll never forget, I was driving through Chinatown in NYC and I got stopped at a light. I realized I needed to cut over 3 lanes to make it to the entrance of the tunnel. Light turned green, I dropped the clutch at 4k rpms and away I went! That car was awesome. My biggest gripe were the seats, It wasn't really meant for a long legged person, there was almost no thigh support.

https://live.staticflickr.com/3445/3402180773_abbd6d46a9_b.jpg[/img]


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> find one without a sunroof, apparently they all leak


thought they all came with the pano roof? 

I would also prefer one without to avoid future problems, but depends on what she wants/likes.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> May have posted before but, I ran across one of these locally and realized how much I liked my LGT. Unfortunately I've heard mine was quite bastardized after it passed through a few hands. I'll never forget, I was driving through Chinatown in NYC and I got stopped at a light. I realized I needed to cut over 3 lanes to make it to the entrance of the tunnel. Light turned green, I dropped the clutch at 4k rpms and away I went! That car was awesome. My biggest gripe were the seats, It wasn't really meant for a long legged person, there was almost no thigh support.
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/3445/3402180773_abbd6d46a9_b.jpg[/img]


That gen Legacy has crap seats, but LGT seats were much better than Outback 3.0R seats. Even XTs had sportier seats, mine feel like they belong in a Camry. A friend had a first year Spec B with the brick red leather, those were great seats.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

May have posted before but, I ran across one of these locally and realized how much I liked my LGT. Unfortunately I've heard mine was quite bastardized after it passed through a few hands. I'll never forget, I was driving through Chinatown in NYC and I got stopped at a light. I realized I needed to cut over 3 lanes to make it to the entrance of the tunnel. Light turned green, I dropped the clutch at 4k rpms and away I went! That car was awesome. My biggest gripe were the seats, It wasn't really meant for a long legged person, there was almost no thigh support.

https://live.staticflickr.com/3445/3402180773_abbd6d46a9_b.jpg[/img]


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

old thread but hell i have still have my 2011 TDI


----------



## Barrett56 (Apr 26, 2018)

dholter09 said:


> 2018 alltrack s here.
> Just roadtripped from Minneapolis to Chicago and on board computer said I averaged around 37 mpg. I will hand calculate that when I fill up later. I have a 70 mile work commute every day and I have been pretty impressed with that fuel economy too. Im getting about 460-480 miles per tank. I love the car, but as others have said, sunroofs are hit or miss with leaks.


I have a 2018 AllTrack SEL (w/ a pano-roof that hasn't leaked, btw). Can't say that I've been super-impressed with the mpg on ours, but love it otherwise. I mostly drive it in the city, but on a recent trip to Chicago from Saint Louis, it hovered around 27 on the mfd. That was at around 75 mph, as much as possible. Might be much better at a slightly lower speed.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

My humble dogmobile.
Untitled by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

n0rdicalex. said:


> thought they all came with the pano roof?
> 
> I would also prefer one without to avoid future problems, but depends on what she wants/likes.


I think SE and SEL models have the panoramic roof. The S model Alltracks normally came with a solid roof (no sunroof). :beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I think SE and SEL models have the panoramic roof. The S model Alltracks normally came with a solid roof (no sunroof). :beer:


Correct :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> thought they all came with the pano roof?
> 
> I would also prefer one without to avoid future problems, but depends on what she wants/likes.


SE and SEL Alltracks come with the pano roof, so avoiding a roof puts you into the S model.

Even weirder for 2019, the SE can get what I'm seeing called the Appearance Package which gives the SEL's 18" wheels and lighting, so until you get a glimpse of the seats, other than the badge, they're indistinguishable. VW knows the pedantry of its enthusiasts that will spend top dollar just to get the damn sport seats.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> any Golf Alltrack owners?





dholter09 said:


> 2018 alltrack s here.
> Just roadtripped from Minneapolis to Chicago and on board computer said I averaged around 37 mpg. I will hand calculate that when I fill up later. I have a 70 mile work commute every day and I have been pretty impressed with that fuel economy too. Im getting about 460-480 miles per tank. I love the car, but as others have said, sunroofs are hit or miss with leaks.





Barrett56 said:


> I have a 2018 AllTrack SEL (w/ a pano-roof that hasn't leaked, btw). Can't say that I've been super-impressed with the mpg on ours, but love it otherwise. I mostly drive it in the city, but on a recent trip to Chicago from Saint Louis, it hovered around 27 on the mfd. That was at around 75 mph, as much as possible. Might be much better at a slightly lower speed.


I had a 2018 S and now have a 2019 SEL. Both were/are manual transmission cars. My 2018 and 2019 both return similar mileage. We drove to Canada last year (4500 miles round trip) and easily exceeded 30 MPG for the duration of the trip.

On a 12 hour drive to Colorado last week (averaging probably 75 MPH with significant stretches to 90-95 MPH in Nebraska) we returned a hand-calculated 30-32 MPG. When I'm being more tame I can get closer to 34. I purchased my 2018 S because I was scared of pano leaks. When that was totaled and VW announced the 2019 SEL with a manual I jumped on it despite the pano roof (which I now love).

We really like the car but I'm a bit disappointed that you _must_ jump to the SEL to grab all the fun stuff that I wanted (lighting package, seats, and stereo). It would be nice to have these options available a-la-carte but that's not how the world works.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I think SE and SEL models have the panoramic roof. The S model Alltracks normally came with a solid roof (no sunroof). :beer:


good to know, thanks! :beer:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> I had a 2018 S and now have a 2019 SEL. Both were/are manual transmission cars. My 2018 and 2019 both return similar mileage. We drove to Canada last year (4500 miles round trip) and easily exceeded 30 MPG for the duration of the trip.
> 
> On a 12 hour drive to Colorado last week (averaging probably 75 MPH with significant stretches to 90-95 MPH in Nebraska) we returned a hand-calculated 30-32 MPG. When I'm being more tame I can get closer to 34. I purchased my 2018 S because I was scared of pano leaks. When that was totaled and VW announced the 2019 SEL with a manual I jumped on it despite the pano roof (which I now love).
> 
> We really like the car but I'm a bit disappointed that you _must_ jump to the SEL to grab all the fun stuff that I wanted (lighting package, seats, and stereo). It would be nice to have these options available a-la-carte but that's not how the world works.


I'm just worried that I'll be underwhelmed with city fuel economy. I currently average 16mpg with 90% city driving. EPA rated 20mpg wouldn't be a massive increase for half the power I'm used to having. What's real-world city MPG looking like for you? 

I'm really on the lookout for a Night Blue Metallic with the Marrakesh Brown interior SEL 6MT, and right now there's only one on the market, but it's all the way out in Utah.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> I'm just worried that I'll be underwhelmed with city fuel economy. I currently average 16mpg with 90% city driving. EPA rated 20mpg wouldn't be a massive increase for half the power I'm used to having. What's real-world city MPG looking like for you?
> 
> I'm really on the lookout for a Night Blue Metallic with the Marrakesh Brown interior SEL 6MT, and right now there's only one on the market, but it's all the way out in Utah.


I'm sorry, unfortunately I don't really have good data for that. I only keep track of mileage on roadtrips and rarely do any city driving.

Good choice on the colors  Both of my Alltracks are Night Blue on Marrakesh. I special-ordered my SEL in that combination. I was looking for a Great Falls Green car the first time around but the Night Blue really grew on me.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> I'm really on the lookout for a Night Blue Metallic with the Marrakesh Brown interior SEL 6MT, and right now there's only one on the market, but it's all the way out in Utah.


buy a plane ticket (plenty of direct from MSP to SLC) and drive it back - it's only 1300 miles.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

n0rdicalex. said:


> buy a plane ticket (plenty of direct from MSP to SLC) and drive it back - it's only 1300 miles.


Completely agree with this. Plus, MSP to SLC is a cheap flight.


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> I'm sorry, unfortunately I don't really have good data for that. I only keep track of mileage on roadtrips and rarely do any city driving.
> 
> Good choice on the colors  Both of my Alltracks are Night Blue on Marrakesh. I special-ordered my SEL in that combination. I was looking for a Great Falls Green car the first time around but the Night Blue really grew on me.


Yum. Pic please? That was my choice until I decided to keep the TDI and take the cash and warranty (and the torque and mpg).


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> buy a plane ticket (plenty of direct from MSP to SLC) and drive it back - it's only 1300 miles.





toneman said:


> Yum. Pic please? That was my choice until I decided to keep the TDI and take the cash and warranty (and the torque and mpg).


Look carefully and consider that you now want one.




























Please excuse my deck that was painted rather than stained (???) and my poor photography.


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

She's a beaut :thumbup:
If we still lived in Linden Hills, MN, we would definitely have one.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dan of montana said:


> Completely agree with this. Plus, MSP to SLC is a cheap flight.


And you could document your experience and be included in the "Road Trip" thread. opcorn:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

dan of montana said:


> Completely agree with this. Plus, MSP to SLC is a cheap flight.


Erryone calm down. :laugh:It's at $32k still - they haven't even posted pics on the dealer site yet. Would have to go under $30 before any serious consideration to go that far out of my way to get a car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> Erryone calm down. :laugh:It's at $32k still - they haven't even posted pics on the dealer site yet. Would have to go under $30 before any serious consideration to go that far out of my way to get a car.


I doubt getting to your price point would be very difficult.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> any Golf Alltrack owners?
> 
> girlfriend has a 2013 Outback nearing 100k miles and she's mentioned the Alltrack as a potential replacement. CPO Alltrack's seem like nice price, but would want to make sure she gets the lighting package. any folks here have the Alltrack that can speak about fuel economy and general ownership? she commutes ~110 miles a day and we have a 4-5 month old labrador for reference.
> 
> for what it's worth, I've always had VAG products so I'm familiar with their service and maintenance requirements. I'm less confident in an Outback with CVT transmission >100k reliability, but that's basically due to lack of experience.


My son as '17 Alltrack SEL with the lighting package. I pushed him to SEL because the seats are better, along with a few other things, and you could only get the LP on the SEL in '17.

He's had no issues with the panoramic roof in snow, rain, and car washes. If you're worried just pre-emptively remove the spider traps.

So far we've had no issues other than a bubbled tire (covered under the wheel and tire coverage), nail in a tire, and a busted wiper arm (self inflicted).

He gets around 30mpg, but also drives like a maniac.

Also, I had him drive an Outback and we both hated it. Noisy and slow. And the CVT sucked. Sucked.



Barrett56 said:


> I have a 2018 AllTrack SEL (w/ a pano-roof that hasn't leaked, btw). Can't say that I've been super-impressed with the mpg on ours, but love it otherwise. I mostly drive it in the city, but on a recent trip to Chicago from Saint Louis, it hovered around 27 on the mfd. That was at around 75 mph, as much as possible. Might be much better at a slightly lower speed.


This MPG reflects my son's experience for the most part. And here's more evidence that not all of the roofs leak.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> I doubt getting to your price point would be very difficult.


I've had to separate ways on negotiations from a number of dealers who insist that they can command a premium for the few manual SELs they stock.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Just checking back to see if oidoglr has booked a flight yet.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

dan of montana said:


> Just checking back to see if oidoglr has booked a flight yet.


LOL. no. not yet.  Still hoping that one within a day's return drive shows up. I'd settle for Silk Blue Metallic or that snazzy green too.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> Look carefully and consider that you now want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love the brown leatherette with the manual. Not a common combo. Is it weird driving a discontinued car?


----------



## AllieJetta (Aug 31, 2003)

EnIgMa '06 said:


>


as a current JSW owner, I'm super jealous. What a beautiful car. :heart:


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

ice4life said:


> I really love the brown leatherette with the manual. Not a common combo. Is it weird driving a discontinued car?


The Marrakesh interior makes the car. If not for this I probably would have purchased a GSW 4-Motion. After my first Alltrack was totaled (IN THE FIRST SNOWFALL) by another driver last fall I immediately knew I would buy another one if I could get green or blue on brown again.

It's not weird driving the car because there are tons of MK7s and MK7.5s on the road. It makes my wife and I feel like we have superior taste when driving through a sea of beige SUVs though  We're planning on keeping it forever, if possible.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> LOL. no. not yet.  Still hoping that one within a day's return drive shows up. I'd settle for Silk Blue Metallic or that snazzy green too.


Great Falls Green looks awesome on the Alltrack - better than on the GTI with the red accents IMO. Not sure if they offered that with the Marrakesh interior or not.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> LOL. no. not yet.  Still hoping that one within a day's return drive shows up. I'd settle for Silk Blue Metallic or that snazzy green too.


we flew from Indianapolis to Connecticut on a Friday and drove my S4 home on a Saturday.  :beer:










also whoring my wagon that's got a nice coat of dust and bugs from the garage light.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> we flew from Indianapolis to Connecticut on a Friday and drove my S4 home on a Saturday.  :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just the shadows, or is your neighbors house in desperate need of power washing?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

davewg said:


> Is it just the shadows, or is your neighbors house in desperate need of power washing?


little bit of both, but desperately needs a power wash. he asked to borrow mine, which I said he could any time, but never asked again. then this spring he basically said "you said I could borrow it but you never gave it to me." in that case, I'll do the pressure washing for a nominal fee. also, he usually doesn't mow his lawn until the grass is knee-high and he wonders why it takes him 3 hours and his mower barely runs. having a Ph.D doesn't mean common sense.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> little bit of both, but desperately needs a power wash. he asked to borrow mine, which I said he could any time, but never asked again. then this spring he basically said "you said I could borrow it but you never gave it to me." in that case, I'll do the pressure washing for a nominal fee. also, he usually doesn't mow his lawn until the grass is knee-high and he wonders why it takes him 3 hours and his mower barely runs. having a Ph.D doesn't mean common sense.


The bit about the grass sounds like my neighbor across the street.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

chris86vw said:


> Just some light maintenance and fan replacement last night before a trip this weekend...:screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats funny is that service position for these cars is about the easiest thing to do, and even i can do that now in 30-45 mins. The problem is that almost EVERY other car doesn't require such extremes for basic parts changes, and the 4 cyl cars dont require it because of accessory mounting, despite being farther forward.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From the "Presented without comment" thread; why isn't FCA building these? Stupid SUV/CUV craze. :screwy:



CoolJetta3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

3.0 S4 motor going in: 










In there: 










Facelift in the works: 









3 more weeks until she comes home!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Awesome been dying to build one for years, currently trying to convince my dad he needs one as a commuter so I can buy it back in a few years 

You're definitely getting yours done at the right place!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Jettavr666 said:


> whats funny is that service position for these cars is about the easiest thing to do, and even i can do that now in 30-45 mins. The problem is that almost EVERY other car doesn't require such extremes for basic parts changes, and the 4 cyl cars dont require it because of accessory mounting, despite being farther forward.


 Yeah they really are not terrible and I have enough experience with them I know when it must come off and when I can figure something else out.

I actually never put the vertical nuts along the fender back on after I did the manual swap assuming I'd have to take it back off a few more times. That pic was the first time after 2 years.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> 3 more weeks until she comes home!


:beer::beer::beer::beer:

so cool.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

My 6-speed '06 A4 Avant 2.0T. Flew to San Francisco to pick up, then drove back home to LA. Easily my most fun car purchase.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

15degreeGTI said:


> My 6-speed '06 A4 Avant 2.0T. Flew to San Francisco to pick up, then drove back home to LA. Easily my most fun car purchase.


Buying a wagon in SF and driving it back to LA? It's been done before but not during a pandemic :laugh:


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

bzcat said:


> Buying a wagon in SF and driving it back to LA? It's been done before but not during a pandemic :laugh:


haha, I bought this car in September.

With regards to the trip to SF, pretty much all my cars I've owned were local. So this was a nice change, as well as an excuse for a mini vacation.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> 3.0 S4 motor going in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demand a follow up thread.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

DG7Projects said:


> 3.0 S4 motor going in:


Looks like fun.

And hey, I can post in here, sort of:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Picked this up about 2moths ago... 1500 miles and still love it. Need to find some time to install the GTI suspension with H&R sport springs ive already acquired for it. 

Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr

Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

Best exterior color, best interior color and best transmission of any new wagon on the market now!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Duvel said:


> Best exterior color, best interior color and best transmission of any new wagon on the market now!


exactly what I wanted... test drove a black SE, with the marrekesh to make sure it was the interior I wanted.. promptly told them I didn’t want it... but

I told my sales guy, when if they could get me a great falls/marrekesh S-model (because who wants pano-roof issues) with a manual call me, I’d be a buyer. A few weeks later, I drove it off the lot with 11miles on the odometer.... got the exact car I wanted. My first brand new car ever, and will keep it forever as well...


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

15degreeGTI said:


> My 6-speed '06 A4 Avant 2.0T. Flew to San Francisco to pick up, then drove back home to LA. Easily my most fun car purchase.


bought the B6 version for $1600 3 years ago


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Picked this up about 2moths ago... 1500 miles and still love it. Need to find some time to install the GTI suspension with H&R sport springs ive already acquired for it.
> 
> Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by ohiodub_995, on Flickr


I hate everything about you, except for the fact that I need a sunroof.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jettavr666 said:


> I hate everything about you, except for the fact that I need a sunroof.


oh, no... you don’t want the pano-roof... there are people who have literally driven their brand new SEL off the lot, and don’t have 22 miles on the odometer before water issues show up... 

I specifically wanted an S in the combo I got, because of the pano issues...


eventually I’ll make my way to CHI-town to drop off some wheels... if I’m in the neighborhood, I’ll swing by and let you drool over it...


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> oh, no... you don’t want the pano-roof... there are people who have literally driven their brand new SEL off the lot, and don’t have 22 miles on the odometer before water issues show up...
> 
> I specifically wanted an S in the combo I got, because of the pano issues...
> 
> ...


The multiple repairs required to fix my leaking pano in my 2018 Alltrack was one of the reasons I dumped it for the Golf R. Like many others I wish VW would offer it as an option on all trim levels as the other features of the loaded car (Fender audio, sport seats, 8" head unit, dual zone climate, etc) are really nice. The pano also noticably weekens the structure of the car, it doesn't make it bad, but it doesnt have the "valut like" feeling of the solid roof hatch MQB cars. It is really nice to look at though and it sure brightens up the car, it's really a shame that VW screwed it up. I have had any issues with the pano in my 2010 TDI wagon.


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> I demand a follow up thread.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

My stripper '15 GSW TSI. No pano! 

This is my 5th VAG variant/avant, I keep coming back to them.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

^ Looks good on the A8 Flat-fives... I was think about tracking a set down for mine. Always loved them ever since I ran a set on my Mk4 Back in the day.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> ^ Looks good on the A8 Flat-fives... I was think about tracking a set down for mine. Always loved them ever since I ran a set on my Mk4 Back in the day.


Yeah, they are like boat anchors but I really feel like the suit the car well. I've got at thing for fatty 5 spokes though!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Spd33 said:


> I've got at thing for fatty 5 spokes though!


Im in the same boat, nothing beats a nice five spoked wheel...
some me of my past wheels:

-99.5 GTI
18” A8 flat fives
18” Work Equip 05’s
-81 rabbit truck diesel
13” Revolution RFX’s 
-90 Jetta coupe
16” Audi TT five spokes (not fat fives) 
-2010 Mini JCW cooper
17” Work Autostrada Modenas
17” Forgeline SOP3

2019 Alltrack 
TBD

lol.... I’m sure I’m missing some.....


----------



## Skycart (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm all in on the longroof lifestyle...

The daily: Some diesel 6mt goodness



The old girl "Ruby". Am I crazy to have a 20yr old Outback that i'm planning to take to Cars N' Coffee in 20yrs? No rust, low mileage, stock. Weekend adventuring in Moab.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Skycart said:


> I'm all in on the longroof lifestyle...
> 
> The daily: Some diesel 6mt goodness
> 
> ...


Nice! I almost never see first gens anymore, they’ve all been eaten by salt it seems.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Sold my A4 Avant in January, came close to getting an Allroad, but the whole Allroad ride height and wanting to lower it, which then would mean wanting new wheels etc. put me off enough that I ended up with this:










2015 V60 T6 R-design with the Polestar optimization. Love it. Stock other than an upper IPD torque mount and some wheel spacers, eventually I'd like to lower it about half an inch and maybe look for some of the 19" version of the current wheels on it. Tempted to track down a set of Euro headlights to get rid of the amber, but, while the headlights are not crazy expensive, I am sure the 2nd hand market for Volvo V60 headlights is small so selling my stock ones to offset the cost of the Euro ones might put that on the back burner.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Always loved those. :thumbup:

I really wanted a Polestar version, but alas it is not in my budget. The only thing I'm not a fan of in these cars is the center console.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

2018 GSW 4motion 6spd manual. I love this car. I've done quite a bit to it, TTRS front brakes, GTI seats, climatronic swap, etc.... Slowly making my way to a Golf R variant clone. The exhaust tips will be replaced with OEM RS3 tips sooner than later.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

3.5 years later and 42k miles










the wife is asking about flashing options for it


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

life.love.regret said:


> 2018 GSW 4motion 6spd manual. I love this car. I've done quite a bit to it, TTRS front brakes, GTI seats, climatronic swap, etc.... Slowly making my way to a Golf R variant clone. The exhaust tips will be replaced with OEM RS3 tips sooner than later.


VERY nice :thumbup:


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

15degreeGTI said:


> VERY nice :thumbup:



Thanks man! It's getting a few more tweaks right now. I'll post more pics when its done


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Picked this up about 2moths ago... 1500 miles and still love it. Need to find some time to install the GTI suspension with H&R sport springs ive already acquired for it.


2500 mile update... 

decided not to go the H&R springs route.... even though i had them before i even took delivery of the car.... 


went a different route... Airlift Performance series struts/bags, 3P management....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

I posted in the COVID-19 thread but thought i belongs here too. Ten years after buying a loaded black manual Mazda 6 wagon I bought a loaded black manual BMW wagon. It's a 2011 and is quite possibly the only one of its kind in Canada. Partway through the 2011 model year BMW Canada introduced an "Executive Edition" 328i that bundled the most popular options together. It's standard operating procedure for BMW Canada for a model at the end of its run to do that and most 2011 and all 2012 E91s are this package. You could still get it with a manual but not the sport package or a few other options. So mine is an early 2011 with all five option packages (sport, premium, executive, nav, premium audio).

It's a one owner car that was custom ordered and seems to have been meticulously maintained. Sits on staggered 18" BBS RGRs and the stock 17s have new winter tires on them. Only thing it needs is a new set of summer tires. Had a PPI done and the car had an oil leak which the owner got fixed. Comes with all maintenance records and has 175k km on it (about 110k miles).

I don't actually have the car yet. It was in the Ottawa area and normally I'd have no issue with flying there and driving it home but due to COVID I would have to self isolate for 14 days when I got home and I didn't want to do that, so I'm having it shipped. It was dropped off at the shipping terminal Friday afternoon and I'm not sure when it will get here. I had someone in the area test drive it for me and he said if I didn't buy it he would be tempted to (and this guy already has a brand new manual Golf 4motion wagon).


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I posted in the COVID-19 thread but thought i belongs here too. Ten years after buying a loaded black manual Mazda 6 wagon I bought a loaded black manual BMW wagon.


Nice! I’ve had three E91s, they’re excellent cars. One of them was a manual xDrive 6mt like yours, but it wasn’t a sport package car like yours. 

Make sure you change the transfer case fluid, you’re about due for the second change (due every 60k miles). 

Any suspension plans? The current shocks are probably done by now, and the thrust arm bushings are probably finished too if they haven’t been changed already. 

Also, you can swap the three stage intake manifold onto the N52 in your car and get something like 40hp after the tune, they artificially limited the 328i for reasons unknown.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

mrothwell said:


> Nice! I’ve had three E91s, they’re excellent cars. One of them was a manual xDrive 6mt like yours, but it wasn’t a sport package car like yours.
> 
> Make sure you change the transfer case fluid, you’re about due for the second change (due every 60k miles).
> 
> ...


No suspension plans yet, I'll have to see what exactly the owner did or didn't do. I suspect if anything was worn out and was affecting the ride or handling he probably already fixed it.

I do think it would look great with a slight drop and maybe some wheel spacers.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Big thumbs up on the RGRs. I had a set on my e36 and loved them. Forged hotness.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Ok I realized this is a wagon thread so here’s another ex.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

life.love.regret said:


> 2018 GSW 4motion 6spd manual. I love this car. I've done quite a bit to it, TTRS front brakes, GTI seats, climatronic swap, etc.... Slowly making my way to a Golf R variant clone. The exhaust tips will be replaced with OEM RS3 tips sooner than later.


This looks perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

smstiles said:


> Big thumbs up on the RGRs. I had a set on my e36 and loved them. Forged hotness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really suit the E36. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

My buddy brought his super clean Passat to our car meet last weekend. I am in :heart: .


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


>


That looks really nice. The wagon has pretty lines. I especially like the BBS wheels.

Incidentally, replacing the outer tail lights with European ones will give your car amber rear turn signals. They are plug-and-play.

Replacing the headlight switch with the correct European version will enable the rear fog lights. It is also plug-and-play.

:beer:


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> This looks perfect. :thumbup:


Thanks man! It has an R bumper now. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> That looks really nice. The wagon has pretty lines. I especially like the BBS wheels.
> 
> Incidentally, replacing the outer tail lights with European ones will give your car amber rear turn signals. They are plug-and-play.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's good to know! :beer:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

life.love.regret said:


> Thanks man! It has an R bumper now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How difficult was the climatronic swap?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> My buddy brought his super clean Passat to our car meet last weekend. I am in :heart: .


I've always had a soft spot for Passat wagons and that one looks really nice.

Back in the '90s my dad was shopping for a replacement for our POS Caravan and the local Ford dealer had a '91 five-speed Passat wagon that we checked out. He really liked it but the A/C was broken and he ended up buying a Taurus wagon that was three years newer at 2/3 the price.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

life.love.regret said:


> Thanks man! It has an R bumper now.


Wow really nice looking.. I have a similar plan once my wagon is relieved of daily status. 

On another note did you used to have a Matchstick (I think) MK4 GTI?


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Wow really nice looking.. I have a similar plan once my wagon is relieved of daily status.
> 
> On another note did you used to have a Matchstick (I think) MK4 GTI?


Thanks man. The only mk4 I’ve had was a Canyon Red Jetta on color matched BBSS RF. I had that car for 15 years, among others. 




Pizza Cat said:


> How difficult was the climatronic swap?


Not too difficult. It was some allieexpress kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

life.love.regret said:


> Thanks man. The only mk4 I’ve had was a Canyon Red Jetta on color matched BBSS RF. I had that car for 15 years, among others.


Ah ok. I remember driving by a house between Worcester and Gardner area when I lived in Worcester back in 2009/2010. Can't remember if it was on 140 or what but there was almost always a clean VW parked in the driveway. Must be thinking of something else or not remembering the right car...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

life.love.regret said:


> Thanks man! It has an R bumper now.


man that looks so good. :beer:


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> man that looks so good. :beer:


Thanks man!




UncleJB said:


> Ah ok. I remember driving by a house between Worcester and Gardner area when I lived in Worcester back in 2009/2010. Can't remember if it was on 140 or what but there was almost always a clean VW parked in the driveway. Must be thinking of something else or not remembering the right car...


I drive that route everyday. I know the car, it’s not me. There’s a mk7.5 gti and a B7 S4 there now. I’m sure we passed each other at some point. I’ve been driving from Gardner to shrewsbury since 06


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

My E91 arrived yesterday. Jack approves!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That is pretty cherry


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

simple said:


> That is pretty cherry


The exterior is in amazing shape considering it's just about 10 years old. Obviously not perfect but pretty close.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I’ll get in on this wagon action











Buddy wants in too


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> My E91 arrived yesterday. Jack approves!


Very nice :thumbup:

I'm a bit jealous because of manual envy. There is a white 328i E91 (RWD) manual with M sport package on BAT now. So tempting...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

bzcat said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit jealous because of manual envy. There is a white 328i E91 (RWD) manual with M sport package on BAT now. So tempting...


Thanks!

I saw that one on BaT. Currently at $23,500 with a few hours to go. It actually doesn't have the M sport package, just the regular sport package which lacks the bodykit and has different wheels.

Not my favorite colour combo but nonetheless a very nice car.


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Aonarch said:


>


Beautiful.

Thanks for buying a new wagon! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Got myself a new camera and had to test it, so I took some shots of my daily.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

^^ Why can't we have nice things?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My E91 arrived yesterday. Jack approves!


Nice car. :thumbup: I had RG-R's on a MK1 TT. Wish I could have those wheels back and that car back haha. Maybe Ill put some on a wagon one day.

edit: Also love border collies!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Atl-Atl said:


> edit: Also love border collies!


They're the best!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

robr2 said:


> ^^ Why can't we have nice things?


I feel for you, brother!

Mine's a Mondeo Mk4. The Mondeo Mk5 is mechanically largely the same or very similar but modernized a bit. And the US got it as the current gen Ford Fusion. Although only as a sedan, as far as I'm aware. Which is a shame as the Mondeo Mk5 wagon is really pretty, imo.



















The 2010 Volvo S60/V60 shares the same platform as well.


----------



## Chris_bob (Apr 15, 2017)

Dr.AK said:


> And the US got it as the current gen Ford Fusion. Although only as a sedan, as far as I'm aware. Which is a shame as the Mondeo Mk5 wagon is really pretty, imo.


Shame indeed!! That's the story for almost every cool ROW wagon for the US.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I saw that one on BaT. Currently at $23,500 with a few hours to go. It actually doesn't have the M sport package, just the regular sport package which lacks the bodykit and has different wheels.
> 
> Not my favorite colour combo but nonetheless a very nice car.


Most importantly- the seats. The seats are what makes that package shine. I had almost the exact vehicle you currently own, but in automatic (wife needed to drive it periodically). The ONLY reason i sold it was because it lacked the sports package. Sigh...

Solid car though. Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Stangy said:


> Most importantly- the seats. The seats are what makes that package shine. I had almost the exact vehicle you currently own, but in automatic (wife needed to drive it periodically). The ONLY reason i sold it was because it lacked the sports package. Sigh...
> 
> Solid car though. Congrats!


The regular sport package has the same seats as the M sport package. I wouldn't have bought my car without the sport package for those seats alone. They're very comfortable – I'd say on par with the JCW seats in my Clubman.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The regular sport package has the same seats as the M sport package. I wouldn't have bought my car without the sport package for those seats alone. They're very comfortable – I'd say on par with the JCW seats in my Clubman.


M-Sport replaced regular Sport package midway thru 2012 model year so they are the same thing, basically. Just slightly different bumper and about 12 more M logos throughout the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

bzcat said:


> M-Sport replaced regular Sport package midway thru 2012 model year so they are the same thing, basically. Just slightly different bumper and about 12 more M logos throughout the car.


The 2011 order guide shows both packages available in the U.S. Unfortunately the M Sport package was never available in Canada.

Got the plate to my car today and this is either a huge coincidence or the guy did it on purpose. Didn't notice until I went to put the plate on.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The 2011 order guide shows both packages available in the U.S. Unfortunately the M Sport package was never available in Canada.
> 
> Got the plate to my car today and this is either a huge coincidence or the guy did it on purpose. Didn't notice until I went to put the plate on.


I got my year mixed up... M-Sport was introduced in US in mid 2011, not 2012. 

I remember trying to buy a E93 for my wife in late 2011 and trying to find one with just Sport and not M-Sport because she didn't like the gray insert on the rear bumper. 

Good plate :thumbup: DMV employee must be a wagon fan.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

bzcat said:


> I got my year mixed up... M-Sport was introduced in US in mid 2011, not 2012.
> 
> I remember trying to buy a E93 for my wife in late 2011 and trying to find one with just Sport and not M-Sport because she didn't like the gray insert on the rear bumper.
> 
> Good plate :thumbup: DMV employee must be a wagon fan.


Canada only got the M-Sport package on 335i models, and 2012 wagons didn't offer any sport package at all because they basically only came in one configuration. So I was lucky to find a 2011 equipped the way it was.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Man I cannot wait to contribute to this thread again.


So soon. But so far still, too.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> My E91 arrived yesterday. Jack approves!


Congratulations! BMW has always built a very nice-looking wagon (OK, Touring). Unfortunately, it has never sold very well in the US. 

:beer:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

TCL's dream car: a family that traveled 1500 miles just to find a brown turbocharged manual wagon with a third-row seat:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The 2011 order guide shows both packages available in the U.S. Unfortunately the M Sport package was never available in Canada.
> 
> Got the plate to my car today and this is either a huge coincidence or the guy did it on purpose. Didn't notice until I went to put the plate on.


One of my wife’s bosses has a very similar car, this evening as we were helping them load stuff in after a dinner party my 9yr old son told him “nice car.” Then my son went on about his station wagons are awesome and he wishes you’d seen them more often. I’m doing something right I guess.

he knows a thing or two about wagons I guess. he was brought home in a Forester and then he was chauffeured in a B5.5 Passat before the 3.0R Limited arrived. 










with the seats folded flat it easily carries as many bags of mulch as my Baja does.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Carved through the mountains with my friend's M5 and my Avant!


----------



## Venom21 (Jul 3, 2015)

So I did a thing and added this to the garage. 2018 330I still under warranty till 2022 with 40K miles on the clock. Wasn't an outstanding deal, but its in great condition with warranty so I can't complain too much.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine was put on a boat today!!! So excited to get back into the long roof world.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> Mine was put on a boat today!!! So excited to get back into the long roof world.


they cranked it out this week!


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


damn if only if we'd get that here ...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

SCHWAB0 said:


> damn if only BMW actually made it ...


FTFY


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> FTFY


haven't you seen the latest tease from BMW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

SCHWAB0 said:


> damn if only if we'd get that here ...


Until you see the front shot... woof...


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> ​Until you see the front shot... woof...


I'm perfectly fine with that TBH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

How the owner started, 316d with engine problems:



















Donor used, M3 CS:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Great thread. Here's a throwback to 2.5 years ago when I owned a wagon. She was putting down near 600whp/wtq









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

SCHWAB0 said:


> haven't you seen the latest tease from BMW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, but at least post the right picture - not an F80:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm just saying give me a performance wagon, 335/340xi would do as well. M3 icing on the cake.

post the front 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Before buying my MK4 Golf I was actually looking at a 525TDS E39 Touring/Wagon or a V6 Passat Wagon as my first car! 

Sometimes I see the e39's on the road and I just think 'dang that is a beautiful looking rear/front end'


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Broken on Dubs yo


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


That would certainly be an effective way to prevent anyone from stealing your catalytic converters if left parked outside overnight in a sketchy neighborhood.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Got this baby a couple of months ago. 2017 328d with M performance aero, brakes with red leather interior.

Edit- I'm considering selling the e46 sport wagon too. 2001 325i, 5 speed, M-performance package. Oxford green with tan interior.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

bombardi said:


> Got this baby a couple of months ago. 2017 328d with M performance aero, brakes with red leather interior.
> 
> Edit- I'm considering selling the e46 sport wagon too. 2001 325i, 5 speed, M-performance package. Oxford green with tan interior.


Wow, a diesel touring in America. I love it so much. Great choice and wish you all the best with your new BMW! And keep the E46. Oxford green is such a unique colour and timeless with tan leather. You got any pictures of it?


----------



## benschr (Jun 10, 2020)

added some cargo space to the roof as the stroller takes up a whole lot of the trunk - picked up used locally, for 100€











before and after - faded black due to lots of uv exposure over the past years, used plastics refurbisher and brought it back to life:










faded + cracked sticker not looking good, replaced - much better:


























Done:










First "real" long term road trip passed weekend showed real-world mileage of 49mpg on the autobahn. Diesel. :heart: New S4 Diesel looking more and more tempting to replace the GTI + this in a couple of years....
Cracked window was the only real downside, repair estimate is 1850€ - thank god for insurance:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Got myself some new wheels for my Ecoboost Mondeo.

Old, 8x18 235/45/18 Ford 5-Spokes: 







​

New, 8x19 235/40/19 Ford Y-Spokes:







​​





















By pure chance I saw another Mondeo with these on a few months ago and wanted them ever since. Finally found a good deal on one last night and picked them up today. They are immaculate apart from a very slight nick on the front right wheel. Tires are very nice as well, Bridgestone Potenza RE050A with nearly 6mm thread left. 

Next up some Eibach lowering springs and maybe some spacers.


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

Been wanting one of these since VW announced them and with the crazy deals VW is doing on them, the fact that they're not going to be available in the US any more, and my other vehicle's lease expiring, I picked this up a couple weeks ago


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Damn, forgot to post my new to me ride in here. 2012 E63 AMG.

Don't think I posted the wifeymobile here either. 2016 328ix.


----------



## Chris_bob (Apr 15, 2017)

RVAE34 said:


> Damn, forgot to post my new to me ride in here. 2012 E63 AMG.
> 
> Don't think I posted the wifeymobile here either. 2016 328ix.


Wow. Nice. That's quite the stable of awesome white wagons.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Youve all seen it, but I cant not post in here....

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Smooremin said:


> Youve all seen it, but I cant not post in here....
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


All Hail the RS Sex!! So beautiful


----------



## Pumkin (Sep 2, 2020)

Smooremin said:


> Youve all seen it, but I cant not post in here....
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Car is beautiful!! Can you post more pictures of it, interior, engine, etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

IMG_0805 by smooremin, on Flickr

IMG_0840 by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I can’t really compete with Smooremin’s RS6, but I kinda think I took a cool picture last night leaving work. My wife expressed some interest in riding bikes a bit with me, so I slapped some roof racks onto the car since my hitch rack only holds one bike. As expected the E91 looks great with some racks on there.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Probably does look good on a flip phone


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

simple said:


> Probably does look good on a flip phone from 25' away in the dark


FTFY


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

I got this a few months ago. No plans for it at the moment, but I am considering getting coilovers and slightly lowering it in the spring.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

simple said:


> Probably does look good on a flip phone


Hahah yeah...iPhone pics are hard.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

simple said:


> Probably does look good on a flip phone


Seriously. Dude, get a good camera. And a rack that holds two bikes. Like mine, see?


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Samson said:


> Seriously. Dude, get a good camera. And a rack that holds two bikes. Like mine, see?


Can't argue with results right there! 

I'll brb with a DSLR to take better pics of my mediocre possessions. Oh and a 2 bike rack too so I can carry my wife's bike along with mine for the two rides we do together before she realizes cycling isn't for her. Again.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Wow, a diesel touring in America. I love it so much. Great choice and wish you all the best with your new BMW! And keep the E46. Oxford green is such a unique colour and timeless with tan leather. You got any pictures of it?


This is the only one I have on this PC.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mrothwell said:


> Can't argue with results right there!
> 
> I'll brb with a DSLR to take better pics of my mediocre possessions. Oh and a 2 bike rack too so I can carry my wife's bike along with mine for the two rides we do together before she realizes cycling isn't for her. Again.


Get her an e-bike so she will enjoy riding more.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Get her an e-bike so she will enjoy riding more.


Lol no. She is very fit and has no issue keeping up on a normal bike. She just forgets that she hates riding bikes a couple times a year. Now that we have a kid, the kid has to go in a trailer. This means her bike doesn't easily fit inside the car, so I put the racks back on that have been sitting in the corner of my garage for the last 4 years. At least it makes my car look sporty! :laugh:


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

mrothwell said:


> As expected the E91 looks great with some racks on there.


Agreed


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Is anyone else following the YouTube channel Junkyard Dave and his quest to marry a Charger Hellcat widebody with a Magnum with a Trackhawk drivetrain?



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkNWcauLgjAmQpMqjK_VtA8dv7eNY0cBb


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw a CLS 63 Estate in Beverly Hills.


----------



## A.C. (Sep 30, 2001)

Scarlett - 2015 TDI Sportswagen my daily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

Almost done with my R clone, it finally has an Is38 and the supporting bits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

life.love.regret said:


> Almost done with my R clone, it finally has an Is38 and the supporting bits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a build thread?


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

Atl-Atl said:


> Got a build thread?


Nah, I never did one. I wish I did so I could remember all the stuff I’ve done to it.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

My new grocery getter...


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy to be back here


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

ooooooooo


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

New Golf estate


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

David9962000 said:


> New Golf estate


damn that peugot is pretty


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

elite.mafia said:


> damn that peugot is pretty


Right!!


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

My brothers E91 and my 2019 Alltrack.


----------



## RuhRohh (Aug 23, 2010)

bombardi said:


> This is the only one I have on this PC.


I love how simple and clean it looks. OEM+ is best way to keep an E46 wagon imo
I wish I could be in a position to take this off your hands if you're really selling.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> damn that peugot is pretty


Yeah I'd much rather have that Peugeot. Looks fantastic both inside and out.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spotted this the other day at the track, what a great color!


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

RuhRohh said:


> I love how simple and clean it looks. OEM+ is best way to keep an E46 wagon imo
> I wish I could be in a position to take this off your hands if you're really selling.


Thanks! The picture is of it's better side. The rear hatch has a kink in the corner and some very light body damage on the rear quarter panel, along the fender line. Front and rear bumper could be replaced as well. It's been a very solid car so far, currently getting some maintenance done, hoping to get it back by the end of this week. This will most likely be the last time the car is serviced under my ownership- I have put so much money into this thing. The brakes, engine and suspension (minus the shocks) should be good to go for another 160k.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spotted this morning.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

patrikman said:


> spotted this morning.
> View attachment 105892
> View attachment 105893
> View attachment 105894
> View attachment 105895











1971 Ford Station Wagon | W163 | Indy 2017 | Mecum Auctions


1971 Ford Station Wagon presented as Lot W163 at Indianapolis, IN




www.mecum.com





Is this the same car? The one in my link has what looks to be a spotlight on the driver's side. Exhaust is different and interior looks to have been reupholstered. Cool find.

Looks like a guy named Gerry Martel created the original mashup and had some other neat customs.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> 1971 Ford Station Wagon | W163 | Indy 2017 | Mecum Auctions
> 
> 
> 1971 Ford Station Wagon presented as Lot W163 at Indianapolis, IN
> ...


there were 8 built, this one was on eBay but I don’t think it met reserve and I didn’t see it relisted. It’s very likely though, the ad says it was in storage the last 3yrs so the timeline is about right.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

patrikman said:


> there were 8 built, this one was on eBay but I don’t think it met reserve and I didn’t see it relisted. It’s very likely though, the ad says it was in storage the last 3yrs so the timeline is about right.


Very cool. I haven't caught other photos you might have shared from that lot but it looks like there are some other good condition oldies on the lot (specifically that sexy black HHR). 

My local travels reveal mostly beat up Hondas and Nissans. Sad trombone.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Very cool. I haven't caught other photos you might have shared from that lot but it looks like there are some other good condition oldies on the lot (specifically that sexy black HHR).
> 
> My local travels reveal mostly beat up Hondas and Nissans. Sad trombone.


The guy owns a repair shop and is a used car dealer, but he also has a very impressive private collection. There is always something neat kicking around on the lot.


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

My daughter just got her permit, that’s her white E34 and my Silver E61 at cars and coffee, best moment ever for a full time single dad hanging with there daughter at car events


----------



## 71StyleWagon (Mar 18, 2010)

And one of my favorite shots with Larry Flynts ex G4 after we took it out for breakfast in NorCal.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

That white wagon is SOOOO cool


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> View attachment 120814


Lower it.


----------



## Chris_bob (Apr 15, 2017)

US MK7.5 Golf Sportwagen 4Motion with Golf R front bumper, Oettinger body kit, 19" Pretoria wheels, & H&R lowering springs.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lamsv (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

A couple beauties from BaT....wish they were mine.


----------

